# CanJam NYC 2019 (February 16-17, 2019)



## third_eye (Nov 27, 2018)

*
*​
*CanJam NYC 2019 returns to the Big Apple! Join us at the New York Marriott Marquis in Times Square for North America's biggest headphone audio show! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to subscribe to the thread for updates!*

*CanJam NYC 2019*
New York Marriott Marquis, Times Square
1535 Broadway
New York, NY 10036
USA

*Saturday, February 16, 2019*
10am to 6pm

*Sunday, February 17, 2019*
10am to 5pm

*Show Tickets* (Click here to purchase)
Weekend  - $30
One Day - $20

*Travel*
Surround yourself with the sights and sounds of the city at New York Marriott Marquis. One of the premier hotels in Times Square, its central location gives you easy access to NYC entertainment options and several subway lines to access any part of NYC. We have secured a limited number of rooms for $249/night. Click here to make your room reservations.

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam NYC 2019 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend tickets along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


----------



## third_eye (Feb 9, 2019)

Headphone.guru
HIFIMAN
Hi-Fi+
qobuz





64 Audio
ABYSS Headphones
Advanced
Astell&Kern
Audeze
Audio 46
Audio Plus Services
Audio-Technica
AudioValve
Auris Audio
Benchmark Media Systems
Beyerdynamic
Campfire Audio
Caprice Audio
Cardas Audio
Cayin Audio
Chord Electronics
Dekoni Audio
Earsonics
EarStudio
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
Focal
Final
FiiO
Grado
Headamp Audio Electronics
Hifiman
iFi Audio
InEar
Innuos
Jerry Harvey Audio
Jomo Audio
Lotoo
Labkable
Meze Audio
MrSpeakers
MusicTeck
Mytek
NAD
Nimbus
Noble Audio
oBravo
Project-Audio Systems
PSB
qdc
Redscape Audio
RHA
Rupert Neve Designs
Schiit Audio
SendyAudio
Sennheiser
Soekris
Sonarworks
Sony
SPL
STAX
Swan Song Audio
Ultrasone
Unique Melody
Violectric
Westone
Woo Audio
ZMF Headphones

_with many more to come! _


----------



## third_eye (Feb 1, 2019)

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1*

Please note that the T-Shirts are US sizing. *CanJam NYC 2019 T-Shirts are $20* and can be paid for with cash (no fee) at the Registration Desk or via credit card (plus $1 processing fee).

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam NYC 2019 is Monday, February 11, 2019. *CanJam Global 2019 volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## third_eye (Feb 15, 2019)

*64 Audio*
20% off the U12t, tio Trio, U18t, and tia Fourte
Visit booth to enter a giveaway to win a tia Trio, drawing will be on Sunday, February 17th at 3pm. Winner does not need to be present at time of drawing.
*Advanced*
20% off select products
Free Impressions for custom orders
*Audio 46*
Audio 46 will have multiple giveaways from final, Grado Labs and others. Visit booth for more details.
10% off CanJam Special, some Manufacturer Restrictions apply.
*AudioValve*
25% off coupon for CanJam NYC attendees. Visit the AudioValve booth for more details.
*Benchmark Media Systems*
10% off all A-Stock products, visit booth for more details
Visit booth for a chance to win a DAC3 B (winner does not need to be present to win)
*Beyerdynamic*
10% off of Xelento Wireless when attendees purchase at the booth on Saturday and Sunday
Visit booth to enter a raffle to win an Aventho Wireless at CanJam
*Caprice Audio*
15% off select products
*Dekoni Audio*
First 50 people to visit booth and sign up for email list get a free 4 pack set of Dekoni Nuggets
Every purchase of the Dekoni Blue gets a free Slappa headphone case
Raffle each day to give away a pair of Dekoni Blue
*Empire Ears*
15% off universal IEMs and 20% off custom IEMs
Free Impressions for custom orders
*Hifiman*
$279 (plus $10 shipping) show pricing for Sundara (SRP: $399)
*iFi audio *
Visit iFi audio at CanJam NYC and sign up for a chance to win an xCan amplifer, valued at $299. iFi will be giving away one xCAN each day!
*JH Audio*
up to 20% off custom IEMs purchased during the show and free ear impressions
Free IEM cleanings for current JH Audio customers
*Kimber Kable*
10% off on Kimber Kable products
*Lenbrook *
Visit the NAD and PSB at Booth C10 and sign up for a chance to win a NAD D 3045 Hybrid Digital DAC Amplifier valued at $700 as well as NAD and PSB headphones valued at up to $400 each
15% off NAD and PSB headphones
*MrSpeakers*
10% off at the show
*MusicTeck*
15% off at the show
15% off storewide with coupon code 2019NYCCANJAM (shop.musicteck.com)
Visit booth to enter giveaway promotions for: HiBy R3, Shanling ME100, and Cayin N3
*Noble Audio*
15% off customs for Katana and Encore
20% off universals
*qobuz*
Free qobuz trial subscription - pick up your qobuz trial card at the Registration Desk
*Redscape Audio*
15% off Redscape 3D audio software
*RHA*
15% off all MA Wireless products with coupon code CANJAMNYC19 on anything on http://www.rha-audio.com/headphones/ma-wireless
*Rupert Neve Designs *
Limited number of RNHP units at $399, visit booth for more details
*Westone*
30% off old W series line
25% off of the UM Pro, AM Pro, and custom lines
Free Impressions with for custom orders
*Woo Audio*
10% off on Woo Audio products


----------



## bozebuttons

See You There


----------



## watertriber

can't wait.


----------



## Alphasoixante

This will be my first CanJam!


----------



## PointyFox

This will be my second! I hope Stax gets added to that list.


----------



## hotdog108

Bought my tickets two weeks ago, see you there!


----------



## Litlgi74

This will be my first... Can't wait!


----------



## philiptanen

I am attending first time. Are there opportunities for discounted purchases at Can-jam?


----------



## NovaFlyer

Planning on attending, this will be my first CanJam.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## bigbluefan10

3 years in a row for me, can't wait.


----------



## CoffeeCutie

Rupert Neve Designs will be there, great!  Not much chatter on Mr. Neve's stuff.  

I hope I can make it to this one- went to NYC CanJam two years ago and it was a blast.   Lots of really nice reps- Dan @mrspeakers made such good impression we preordered an AEON soon after the meet.  Had some great chats with ZMF and the Hifiman booth people too.  

Sonarworks will be there as well... I want to talk with them for sure.  I own both Ref. 4 and Truefi, I'd love to hear what they go for as "reference" for hardware.


----------



## third_eye

ABYSS Headphones, Audio-Technica, Auris Audio, NAD, Project-Audio Systems, and PSB added to CanJam NYC 2019 exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

philiptanen said:


> I am attending first time. Are there opportunities for discounted purchases at Can-jam?



Many CanJam exhibitors offer Show Specials at the events. We'll provide a list Show Specials just before CanJam NYC 2019 and we'll also have a handout at the Registration Desk for show attendees with this info. See you in February!


----------



## NovaFlyer

@third_eye Sorry if I missed the announcement on t-shirts, but will they be on sale again this year like last year?  Thanks!


----------



## third_eye

Caprice Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

NovaFlyer said:


> @third_eye Sorry if I missed the announcement on t-shirts, but will they be on sale again this year like last year?  Thanks!



Yes, we'll post info as we get closer to the show.


----------



## metal571

I'll see all of you guys there.


----------



## hm465123556

Will Astell&Kern attend ? I am looking forward to SE100M ( or whatever it will be called).  It will be my FIRST TIME for CANJAM!


----------



## third_eye

Westone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

RHA and STAX added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

MusicTeck, Lotoo, Unique Melody, and SendyAudio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

The Source AV, Nimbus, and Violectric added to exhibitor list!


----------



## doyouknowSBmean

I'm in


----------



## Niyologist

I'm going again.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I'm going to make it this time around, and put the bottle down once and for all before the date lol


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce HIFIMAN, Headphone.guru, Hi-Fi+, and qobuz as CanJam NYC 2019 Show Sponsors!


----------



## Mark Up

Any first time vendors this year? Hopefully Advanced Audio will bring its GT-R again. I know the crowdfund for it failed (I joined up but it didn't reach its goal). Those were amazing planars.


----------



## third_eye

Meze Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Astell&Kern and Noble Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## hotdog108

That's excellent news, hopefully Noble brings their new flagship Khan to the show!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Looking forward to trying the A&K SP1000M.  Hope Empire Ears returns this year - then I'm all set on the gear I want to try.


----------



## Watagump

Are these events worth going to?  Hows it going Ethan?


----------



## Watagump

Flight and room booked.


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> Flight and room booked.


Excellent, I'll see you in NY


----------



## Watagump




----------



## Watagump

If anyone is arriving in NY at 3:32 via JetBlue and wants to share a cab to Times Square, shoot me a PM.


----------



## VandyMan (Dec 16, 2018)

Watagump said:


> If anyone is arriving in NY at 3:32 via JetBlue and wants to share a cab to Times Square, shoot me a PM.



I know Jet Blue uses JFK, but a reminder for anyone trying to meet you that NYC has two airports (plus Newark in NJ). At that hour, the subway will be faster and is pretty easy from JFK, if you don't have a lot of luggage.


----------



## Watagump

VandyMan said:


> I know Jet Blue uses JFK, but a reminder for anyone trying to meet you that NYC has two airports (plus Newark in NJ). At that hour, you the subway will be faster and is pretty easy from JFK, if you don't have a lot of luggage.




Hmm, I only have a 21" carry on. I will look into that, thanks.


----------



## hotdog108

I wouldn't recommend the taxi on a weekday as well, although weekends should be fine. If you're coming in on Friday, then definitely take the subway into times square, the taxi is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## Watagump

A chick on youtube says use the air train to Jamaica Station then take the subway to Penn. Walk from there to the hotel in Times square?


----------



## hotdog108

Take the air train to Jamaica, then take the E train to Time Square, Penn is one stop after, wrong stop.


----------



## Watagump

So, same thing she said just get off before going to Penn?


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> So, same thing she said just get off before going to Penn?


Basically, make sure you catch the E train, not any other train.


----------



## Watagump (Dec 16, 2018)

hotdog108 said:


> Basically, make sure you catch the E train, not any other train.




I watched more videos about Jamaica station, take the E and not J or Z, looks pretty easy.


----------



## Watagump

I think I got it, take the E train from Jamaica to 42nd St terminal, then walk to the hotel. I am staying at the Marriott where the show is.


----------



## BigPoppa99

Jetblue uses JFK and La Guardia


----------



## VandyMan (Dec 18, 2018)

BigPoppa99 said:


> Jetblue uses JFK and La Guardia



I see they added it in 2016. I'm a bit behind.


----------



## hotdog108

VandyMan said:


> I see they added it in 2016. I'm a bit behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Penn (34th St) is one stop BEFORE Times Square (42nd St) when coming from JFK.


Lex, 5th, 7th, 50th, 42nd, Penn, that's the sequence when coming from Queens, Penn before Times Square is Jamaica bound. I'm on the E every day coming and going to work, port authority to Lex stop, never have I landed in Penn in either direction.


----------



## VandyMan

hotdog108 said:


> Lex, 5th, 7th, 50th, 42nd, Penn, that's the sequence when coming from Queens, Penn before Times Square is Jamaica bound. I'm on the E every day coming and going to work, port authority to Lex stop, never have I landed in Penn in either direction.



You are right of course. I thought we were talking about the LIRR, but I should have realized since it does not stop at Times Sq. Sorry for the mixup. I'll remove my post.

The funny thing is that I take the E everyday too.


----------



## hotdog108

VandyMan said:


> You are right of course. I thought we were talking about the LIRR, but I should have realized since it does not stop at Times Sq. Sorry for the mixup. I'll remove my post.
> 
> The funny thing is that I take the E everyday too.


I was going to suggest the LIRR as an option, but then I remembered the time I had to take it to JFK because there was a heavy jam on the E line, and the what seemed like miles long path I had to walk to get to the terminal and I stopped myself. That and it doesn't stop in TSQ.


----------



## Darkestred

Mark Up said:


> Any first time vendors this year? Hopefully Advanced Audio will bring its GT-R again. I know the crowdfund for it failed (I joined up but it didn't reach its goal). Those were amazing planars.



Ahh.  Like minds.  I don't have their planars but do have their CIEM m5.  Curious what new things they may have.


----------



## Watagump

I really want to go to Johns on Bleeker St to try the pizza, who is down?


----------



## hotdog108

Why? What's special about that place?


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> Why? What's special about that place?




Good ratings, good youtube reviews.


----------



## Watagump

Ethan I need some new artwork, hook me up with the NY badge.


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> Good ratings, good youtube reviews.


Sure I'll give it a go, I'm always up for Pizza.


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> Sure I'll give it a go, I'm always up for Pizza.




Sweet, I will buy, your job is getting me there alive. If friends want to come, I will still buy.


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> Sweet, I will buy, your job is getting me there alive. If friends want to come, I will still buy.


That's easy, 4 stops on the E train and we're there. I'll have one friend with me, but she's a girl with the stomach size of a quail. One pie should be perfect for the three of us, hope they do half and half toppings.


----------



## Watagump (Dec 19, 2018)

hotdog108 said:


> That's easy, 4 stops on the E train and we're there. I'll have one friend with me, but she's a girl with the stomach size of a quail. One pie should be perfect for the three of us, hope they do half and half toppings.




If not I can buy 2. I cant decide if I should take the coat back I bought and just use my long wool overcoat, or bring both.


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> If not I can buy 2. I cant decide if I should take the coat back I bought and just use my long wool overcoat, or bring both.


When in doubt, always bring the thicker coat, you can take off layers if you get hot. February in NY can be pretty brutal.


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> When in doubt, always bring the thicker coat, you can take off layers if you get hot. February in NY can be pretty brutal.




Its a tough choice, they are both heavy and thick. The new one is a synthetic type of thing with layers, even has a hoodie that I will probably never use.


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> Its a tough choice, they are both heavy and thick. The new one is a synthetic type of thing with layers, even has a hoodie that I will probably never use.


Layers are more versatile, you might need the hoodie if it's snowing. Last year's CanJam was during heavy snow, I walked two blocks to my car and I was covered in ice.


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> Layers are more versatile, you might need the hoodie if it's snowing. Last year's CanJam was during heavy snow, I walked two blocks to my car and I was covered in ice.




I will do layers, long sleeve shirt, thermals etc if need be. I will bring an umbrella also.


----------



## Watagump

Is it wrong this will be my longest flight ever? Not to mention, only my 3rd flight ever.


----------



## hotdog108

Dude you gotta go see other countries, the world is a fascinating place. I'll tell you all about it over pizza when you're here.


----------



## Watagump

I don't even have a passport. Not sure if I could handle really long flights to be honest. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, pizza.


----------



## third_eye

Campfire Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## hotdog108

Finally, it's about time I get to find out what all the fuss is about those Andromedas.


----------



## third_eye

hotdog108 said:


> Finally, it's about time I get to find out what all the fuss is about those Andromedas.



The new Solaris is pretty amazing too!


----------



## hotdog108

Yes I've heard many good things about the Solaris as well, actually I'm intrigued by their entire product line, definitely unique.


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> Finally, it's about time I get to find out what all the fuss is about those Andromedas.



I had a VERY short session with them, solid offering.


----------



## twister6

hotdog108 said:


> Yes I've heard many good things about the Solaris as well, actually I'm intrigued by their entire product line, definitely unique.



Don't know where you are in NY/NYC, but audio46 store is right there in Manhattan and they sell Campfire Audio, 64 Audio, Final Audio, and a bunch of other XYZ Audio brands 

Btw, so true about last CanJam NYC.  Perfect winter weather all week long, not a sign of a storm, Saturday comes around and it's cold but manageable.  Then, after 4pm skies opened up and it started to snow like crazy.  Took me 3+ hrs to drive back home to NJ in a blizzard.  Keeping my fingers crossed for a good weather this time since I want to attend both Sat/Sun.

Also, for those who are driving to Manhattan, Icon Parking is right there across the Time Square, a block away from Marriott.  Usually it will cost you $60 to park there for a day, but if you download their app and reserve the parking, it's about $30 with a coupon.


----------



## hotdog108

twister6 said:


> Don't know where you are in NY/NYC, but audio46 store is right there in Manhattan and they sell Campfire Audio, 64 Audio, Final Audio, and a bunch of other XYZ Audio brands
> 
> Btw, so true about last CanJam NYC.  Perfect winter weather all week long, not a sign of a storm, Saturday comes around and it's cold but manageable.  Then, after 4pm skies opened up and it started to snow like crazy.  Took me 3+ hrs to drive back home to NJ in a blizzard.  Keeping my fingers crossed for a good weather this time since I want to attend both Sat/Sun.
> 
> Also, for those who are driving to Manhattan, Icon Parking is right there across the Time Square, a block away from Marriott.  Usually it will cost you $60 to park there for a day, but if you download their app and reserve the parking, it's about $30 with a coupon.


It's actually  not far from my office, the one that caught fire on Friday, 330 Madison


----------



## Watagump

Is it Feb 15th yet?


----------



## rrolles

@third_eye, Is there any info about buying / reserving this year's 2019 event t-shirt?  I remember last year we were asked to post username / color / size / city.  Thanks much!


----------



## Watagump

rrolles said:


> @third_eye, Is there any info about buying / reserving this year's 2019 event t-shirt?  I remember last year we were asked to post username / color / size / city.  Thanks much!




Someone asked about the shirts already and Ethan said more info would be posted as it gets closer to the show.


----------



## rrolles

@Watagump thanks for the info, I just saw the earlier post.  Aloha!


----------



## Miru (Dec 28, 2018)

I am thinking about going to CanJam for the first time. Anyone know if I'll be missing anything if I don't go on both days or will everything be set up for each day?

And just to be curious will it be noisy there to the point it would be hard to test headphones?


----------



## Watagump

Miru said:


> I am thinking about going to CanJam for the first time. Anyone know if I'll be missing anything if I don't go on both days or will everything be set up for each day?
> 
> And just to be curious will it be noisy there to the point it would be hard to test headphones?




Sundays are usually slower so that can help get to more tables, but then again the show ends earlier. People often say they are not the best way to test since there is a lot going on, but IMHO, that's mostly if you are testing open back products. The shows are a lot of fun, meeting faces behind the screens, having dinner etc with people, it just adds to the fun. Plan ahead, if you can make both days and spend more time, you can try more things, if you can make both, pick things you really want to hear and go for those. I always put my head-fi name on my badge, so wont be hard to find me if you swing by the Noble table.


----------



## Watagump

I am ready for the cold. Only $39.99 from Burlington.


----------



## JerkChicken

Can't wait to go to my first meet 

I'll start saving my pennies now


----------



## Litlgi74 (Dec 31, 2018)

Are there deals to be had at these shows? Show discounts of sorts?

Never mind..., answered in a previous post.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hope to make it again


----------



## Watagump

Oh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I got my new badge.


----------



## Miru

Watagump said:


> Sundays are usually slower so that can help get to more tables, but then again the show ends earlier. People often say they are not the best way to test since there is a lot going on, but IMHO, that's mostly if you are testing open back products. The shows are a lot of fun, meeting faces behind the screens, having dinner etc with people, it just adds to the fun. Plan ahead, if you can make both days and spend more time, you can try more things, if you can make both, pick things you really want to hear and go for those. I always put my head-fi name on my badge, so wont be hard to find me if you swing by the Noble table.


Aww well I hope it isn't that bad I really wanted to try a lot of higher end open back headphones. I might go I think? Thanks for the info!


----------



## dbenjam

I'm going to try and make it to my first CanJam!


----------



## K1030

Miru said:


> Aww well I hope it isn't that bad I really wanted to try a lot of higher end open back headphones. I might go I think? Thanks for the info!



Also I would suggest if you do go bring a set of headphones and a playlist you are familiar with to plug into their setups with an RCA or coax cable to compare and contrast with higher end phones. I brought all I could last year (MDR-1A/X00/HE-500); I ended up getting the Campfire Audio Cascade and later the Hiby R6. I was hesitant to go to the show because of my visual impairment but Im glad I did. Everyone was extremely helpful and friendly and I had the best time. You gotta go.


----------



## Miru

K1030 said:


> Also I would suggest if you do go bring a set of headphones and a playlist you are familiar with to plug into their setups with an RCA or coax cable to compare and contrast with higher end phones. I brought all I could last year (MDR-1A/X00/HE-500); I ended up getting the Campfire Audio Cascade and later the Hiby R6. I was hesitant to go to the show because of my visual impairment but Im glad I did. Everyone was extremely helpful and friendly and I had the best time. You gotta go.


Oh wow that's really helpful I thought they might have had an RCA or coax cable readily available to use with my smartphone? I think after demoing some headphones yesterday I really am into the idea of going to this now. I think I'll definitely go now. Now to just wonder if I'll go on one day or both. RCA to 3.5mm and coax to 3.5mm will pretty much cover everything there right? Thanks for the help again!


----------



## Zachik

Miru said:


> Oh wow that's really helpful I thought they might have had an RCA or coax cable readily available to use with my smartphone? I think after demoing some headphones yesterday I really am into the idea of going to this now. I think I'll definitely go now. Now to just wonder if I'll go on one day or both. RCA to 3.5mm and coax to 3.5mm will pretty much cover everything there right? Thanks for the help again!


If you've never been to one before - definitely both days!
In fact, even if you did go before - do both days


----------



## Hotelfire (Jan 2, 2019)

Watagump said:


> Good ratings, good youtube reviews.



There's actually a John's Pizza located in Times Square. http://www.johnspizzerianyc.com/

As an ex-NYC Pizza snob, I can verify that the pizza at both John's Bleeker St. and John's Times SQ is similar. I'm not a huge fan of John's, as the crust is nice and charred due to the use of a coal oven, but the pies made are inconsistent. Most Times Square pizza places are tourist traps and I'd recommend venturing to at least 23rd St or up to 72nd St. for better pizza.

I prefer Joe's Pizza on Carmine St, there's also a location on Broadway btwn 40th and 41st St. And my favorite NY Slice is at Sal and Carmine's on Broadway between 101st and 102nd St.

These are the top 27 Pizzerias in NYC: https://www.seriouseats.com/2018/10/best-ny-pizza-slices-2018.html

For further NY Pizza recon and intel please visit: https://slice.seriouseats.com/


----------



## Miru

Zachik said:


> If you've never been to one before - definitely both days!
> In fact, even if you did go before - do both days


I would love to but it's mostly that I just might not be able to afford it or make it on both days. I just demoed like 5 headphones, and those took a while that makes me a little nervous to see if I'll be able to demo a lot of them. Does anyone know if the booths setup have an amp+dac setup and something to plug in your own smartphone with? And do the booths have a short time limit for each headphone you can demo?


----------



## Zachik

Miru said:


> I would love to but it's mostly that I just might not be able to afford it or make it on both days. I just demoed like 5 headphones, and those took a while that makes me a little nervous to see if I'll be able to demo a lot of them. Does anyone know if the booths setup have an amp+dac setup and something to plug in your own smartphone with? And do the booths have a short time limit for each headphone you can demo?


Each company / booth is a little different...
They all have DAC + Amp. Some would allow for easily connecting your source (smartphone) and for some it is more of a hassle.
My suggestion: bring a cable from 3.5mm (I assume your smartphone has headphone out) to 2 x RCA. That would dramatically increase your chances of being able to plug to the Amp at the booth.
Others may have more / better suggestions


----------



## third_eye

oBravo added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Watagump

Hotelfire said:


> There's actually a John's Pizza located in Times Square. http://www.johnspizzerianyc.com/
> 
> As an ex-NYC Pizza snob, I can verify that the pizza at both John's Bleeker St. and John's Times SQ is similar. I'm not a huge fan of John's, as the crust is nice and charred due to the use of a coal oven, but the pies made are inconsistent. Most Times Square pizza places are tourist traps and I'd recommend venturing to at least 23rd St or up to 72nd St. for better pizza.
> 
> ...




My last video I watched about pizza the 2 guys did give Joe's their #1 rating, John's on Bleeker St they gave 2nd. I have been thinking of hitting up john's Times square for my Friday night meal, but I wasn't set on going there. Its just right around the corner from the hotel and has decent reviews. The pizza game you get 20 people, 20 different opinions.


----------



## Miru

Zachik said:


> Each company / booth is a little different...
> They all have DAC + Amp. Some would allow for easily connecting your source (smartphone) and for some it is more of a hassle.
> My suggestion: bring a cable from 3.5mm (I assume your smartphone has headphone out) to 2 x RCA. That would dramatically increase your chances of being able to plug to the Amp at the booth.
> Others may have more / better suggestions


Thanks I definitely have one ready then for the convention!


----------



## Frankie D

Watagump said:


> Sundays are usually slower so that can help get to more tables, but then again the show ends earlier. People often say they are not the best way to test since there is a lot going on, but IMHO, that's mostly if you are testing open back products. The shows are a lot of fun, meeting faces behind the screens, having dinner etc with people, it just adds to the fun. Plan ahead, if you can make both days and spend more time, you can try more things, if you can make both, pick things you really want to hear and go for those. I always put my head-fi name on my badge, so wont be hard to find me if you swing by the Noble table.


It will be my first time attending and I will look for you at the Noble table.  Tks.


----------



## Watagump

Frankie D said:


> It will be my first time attending and I will look for you at the Noble table.  Tks.




Awesome, come say hello.


----------



## Niyologist

Watagump said:


> I am ready for the cold. Only $39.99 from Burlington.



That's a good deal. Thanks for showing me this. I'm keeping an eye on the weather progression through February. I'll post on the Head-Fi FB Page if anything comes up.


----------



## Watagump

Niyologist said:


> That's a good deal. Thanks for showing me this. I'm keeping an eye on the weather progression through February. I'll post on the Head-Fi FB Page if anything comes up.




I bought one before Xmas and took it back, I cant be 100% sure but it looked like the same coat but it was $49.99, when I went back shortly after Xmas, they had almost nothing in stock at multiple stores. The very next day I went back and they had new stock.


----------



## Watagump

Just a heads up for anyone interested in the coat I showed. I was never able to fin it on their website, so if you want one, go to the store. Their website is terrible, you never really know whats in stock.


----------



## third_eye

Redscape Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Miru

third_eye said:


> Redscape Audio added to exhibitor list!


Interesting I did want to try their products... I'll definitely go to their booth then.


----------



## Watagump

I decided to raise my jacket game, much less bulky. REI Stormhendge 850 Down Jacket. My plane adapters arrived yesterday so I can watch a movie in stereo if I want to. The 15th cant get here fast enough.


----------



## Miru

Does anyone know where in the hotel the convention will be? >_> I don't know I just like to prepare in advance or is the rooms not decided yet?


----------



## Watagump (Jan 6, 2019)

Miru said:


> Does anyone know where in the hotel the convention will be? >_> I don't know I just like to prepare in advance or is the rooms not decided yet?



CanJam NYC 2019 will take place throughout the 6th floor of the New York Marriott Marquis.
The floor plan below shows the basic layout. The 6th floor is accessible via two elevators -
the hotel’s main elevator and the other being the hotel’s west-side banquet exclusive
elevator. The Registration Area for CanJam NYC visitors is located conveniently right outside
of the elevators on the 6th floor.
The Broadway Ballroom will have exhibit units, measuring 8’ x 8’ (feet) or 2.5m x 2.5m
(meters) in size per single exhibit unit. The Shubert and Majestic Complex spaces are
reserved for private exhibit demo rooms, and the Majestic/Music Box rooms will be used for
Seminars and Press Conferences. Actual exhibitor booth placement will be finalized
approximately one month prior to the event date. While we are not able to reserve specific
booth locations in advance, we will do our best to place exhibitors in the most suitable


----------



## Rob Watts

There are reports in the UK (BBC and The Sun) that ESTA applications are affected by the government shut-down. My ESTA needed renewing, but I did manage to renew it over the week-end. But there are reports of delays, so if you do need an ESTA, it would be good advice to do it ASAP in case the situation worsens. No ESTA would mean no entry into the USA for Europeans...

Anyway, all set now for CanJam NYC!


----------



## third_eye

Advanced and Soekris added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Amberlamps

CanJam needs a Scottish hookup.

London is but a tiny pinhead on the map of the UK and many many millions of people will not come down to london for a show that only lasts a couple or so hours for most visitors.  London is extremely expensive for a one night stay.

Edinburgh is useless, so that would leave Glasgow or where all the money is, Aberdeen. 

Maybe a Scottish CanJam in the future ?


----------



## Lookout57

If you pre-pay and print the badge how will admission work?


----------



## Watagump

Lookout57 said:


> If you pre-pay and print the badge how will admission work?




I would ask for a lanyard and plastic holder at the desk usually located right outside the entrance, then just wear the badge and have fun.


----------



## Calliope

Looking forward to attending my 2nd CanJam and listening to all the gear I missed this fall in Denver! See y'all there!


----------



## fzman

Ethan,  Please make sure you have the government restarted in advance of Can-Jam-- just sayin'.


----------



## third_eye

Innuos added to exhibitor list!


----------



## JerkChicken

Looking to add a pair of IEMS back in my arsenal.

Will companies have them for sale at the show?

(Looking at campfire audio & 64 Audio)


----------



## Watagump

JerkChicken said:


> Looking to add a pair of IEMS back in my arsenal.
> 
> Will companies have them for sale at the show?
> 
> (Looking at campfire audio & 64 Audio)




I am trying to get inventory for the show from Noble, I know you didn't mention them, but my goal is to have some for sale. I will also ask if they want to do any show deals.


----------



## meringo

I've had the FiiO FA7 in my Amazon cart for two days... ugh.. trying to hold out until Feb and see if there are any show deals. It's tough.


----------



## Watagump

I might be 100% ready, my plane headphone adapters arrived Saturday. About the only thing I might get is a smaller scarf, and one better looking than my plain brown one. Hurry up Feb 15th.


----------



## ryan_jd

philiptanen said:


> I am attending first time. Are there opportunities for discounted purchases at Can-jam?


I have attended one Canjam where discounts were available for the duration of the show.


----------



## joseph69

I know tickets can be purchased at the door, but is there a limit on tickets sales, and a chance they'll be sold out?

Thanks


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Can't wait to go!.


----------



## third_eye

Empire Ears added to exhibitor list!


----------



## joseph69

So, again, is it possible for CanJam NYC be sold out?
I'm asking because if so, I'll buy my tickets in advance.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

joseph69 said:


> So, again, is it possible for CanJam NYC be sold out?
> I'm asking because if so, I'll buy my tickets in advance.


I don't think it can be sold out, can it? It's a huge space, Buy the tickets in advance and have the problem off your head.


----------



## NovaFlyer

third_eye said:


> Empire Ears added to exhibitor list!



Outstanding  Really looking forward to trying out their IEMs.


----------



## joseph69

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I don't think it can be sold out, can it? It's a huge space, Buy the tickets in advance and have the problem off your head.


Pete, thank for your input, but I'd rather not buy the tickets in advance because my friend who is driving won't be sure which day he can go (if at all) and I'm legally blind and can't drive. You'd think one of the mods would step up and answer my simple question???


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS (Jan 11, 2019)

joseph69 said:


> Pete, thank for your input, but I'd rather not buy the tickets in advance because my friend who is driving won't be sure which day he can go (if at all) and I'm legally blind and can't drive. You'd think one of the mods would step up and answer my simple question???


Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. Make a decision that will work out best for you brother. Send a PM to one of the mods.


----------



## joseph69

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. Make a decision that will work out best for you brother. Send a PM to one of the mods.


Thank you for your sympathy...but I consider myself to be very, very fortunate. There are many others suffering from far worse issues, and I thank GOD for what I can see, and pray for those others more than myself.


----------



## third_eye

joseph69 said:


> I know tickets can be purchased at the door, but is there a limit on tickets sales, and a chance they'll be sold out?
> 
> Thanks





joseph69 said:


> Pete, thank for your input, but I'd rather not buy the tickets in advance because my friend who is driving won't be sure which day he can go (if at all) and I'm legally blind and can't drive. You'd think one of the mods would step up and answer my simple question???



You will be fine purchasing tickets on the day of the event. See you next month


----------



## joseph69

third_eye said:


> You will be fine purchasing tickets on the day of the event. See you next month


Thank you very much more confirming this, I do appreciate it.
See you next month!


----------



## Zachik

joseph69 said:


> Thank you very much more confirming this, I do appreciate it.
> See you next month!


You're in for a treat - those CanJams are awesome! 
Cannot make it to NYC this year - looking forward to SoCal in June


----------



## joseph69

Zachik said:


> You're in for a treat - those CanJams are awesome!
> Cannot make it to NYC this year - looking forward to SoCal in June


It'll be my first time attending a CanJam, and I'm definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## fzman

No Sony?????


----------



## Watagump (Jan 13, 2019)

Flight check, anyone else going to be on flight 124 out of LAX via Jetblue on Friday the 15th?


----------



## bigshel99

Can't wait! Looking forward to seeing and trying out some of the new gear.


----------



## bigshel99

third_eye said:


> Many CanJam exhibitors offer Show Specials at the events. We'll provide a list Show Specials just before CanJam NYC 2019 and we'll also have a handout at the Registration Desk for show attendees with this info. See you in February!



Hoping iFi has some deals


----------



## Mr. Pete

This will be my first headphone show. I usually go to the Munich audio show but am looking forward to taking my son to this event. Can anyone suggest some decent places to eat around this location? My son likes barbecue but I am up for any suggestion(s).  I am sure that this will be a "worthwhile" Saturday. Since I am a headphone novice I am sure that this will be a "total emersion" into the headphone world. Especially looking forward to talking to the people from Schiit Audio. I find all their videos/comments interesting. 

Mr. Pete--------------->
aging hippie


----------



## K1030

Mr. Pete said:


> This will be my first headphone show. I usually go to the Munich audio show but am looking forward to taking my son to this event. Can anyone suggest some decent places to eat around this location? My son likes barbecue but I am up for any suggestion(s).  I am sure that this will be a "worthwhile" Saturday. Since I am a headphone novice I am sure that this will be a "total emersion" into the headphone world. Especially looking forward to talking to the people from Schiit Audio. I find all their videos/comments interesting.
> 
> Mr. Pete--------------->
> aging hippie


Virgil's BBQ is close to the event on 44th Street or Hillside BBQ in Chelsea; you'd just have to walk to the times square subway station and take the 1 or 2 downtown to 28th Street? And walk two blocks to 26th. But all food is good in New York...choose your adventure.


----------



## SCBob

K1030 said:


> Virgil's BBQ is close to the event on 44th Street or Hillside BBQ in Chelsea; you'd just have to walk to the times square subway station and take the 1 or 2 downtown to 28th Street? And walk two blocks to 26th. But all food is good in New York...choose your adventure.


Great minds think alike! I was just about to reply with Virgil's BBQ Times Square. It's been a few years but I do recall the great food. Terrific lamb BBQ, which I had never had before.


----------



## Watagump

Just had a nice chat with Michael from Benchmark Media Systems, if the stars align, I am planning on using their headphone AMP and DAC combo. Then some kind of player, hopefully from AK, so people can try out both types of listening options.

https://benchmarkmedia.com/products/hpa4


----------



## K1030 (Jan 15, 2019)

SCBob said:


> Great minds think alike! I was just about to reply with Virgil's BBQ Times Square. It's been a few years but I do recall the great food. Terrific lamb BBQ, which I had never had before.


Haha yeah super close and mid-febuary is s'cold in NYC so I wouldn't wanna travel on foot too long. The other thing I could think of is hitting up the LES or Alphabet city and getting some real Asian cusine.


----------



## Watagump

K1030 said:


> Haha yeah super close and mid-febuary is s'cold in NYC so I wouldn't wanna travel on foot too long. The other thing I could think of is hitting up the LES or Alphabet city and getting some real Asian cusine.




Speaking of travel, I was stunned to find out someone is driving 6 hours that lives in NY to get to the show. I am coming from SoCal and my flight is shorter than that.  Heck, I can be in Vegas in 3 1/2 hours and that's in another state.


----------



## meringo

If anyone has city-specific questions, feel free to ask. I've been in these parts for a little over a decade.

- 9th Ave is where you can find the best Thai food in the area. Wondee Siam has a not-so-secret menu you can ask for
- Keen's Steakhouse is close to the venue, and one of the best.
- There are other parts of the city very worthwhile at night besides Times Square (lower east side / Chinatown for unique eating, bars and nightlife, West village for stand up comedy shows (some require ticketing))
- Skip Empire State Building and go to 30 Rock. You can reserve time slots well into the evening and the view is far better than Empire.
- Uber and especially uber pool are usually less expensive than a yellow cab, and of better quality
- Keep your wallet in your front pocket, wherever you go -- but with that said, the city is/has been one of the safest large cities in the world.
- You WILL run into a lot of MJ smoke since it's decriminalized and they don't make arrests unless you're causing a disturbance. I mention this only because a lot of tourists are confused by it when they get here. It's a newish thing.
- walk to the right on the sidewalk. If you don't, You will greatly upset us locals.
- If you like whiskey, make sure to plan a trip out to Redhook via the inexpensive fairy system (bar onboard) to go visit Widow Jane. Try the 12 year and Bloody Butcher. Buy a lot. -- oh, and they also have a chocolate factory attached.


----------



## Watagump

My jacket quest continued, I think NOW I am done. Its being shipped, fingers crossed.


----------



## K1030

Watagump said:


> Speaking of travel, I was stunned to find out someone is driving 6 hours that lives in NY to get to the show. I am coming from SoCal and my flight is shorter than that.  Heck, I can be in Vegas in 3 1/2 hours and that's in another state.


 Yeah NY isn't just a city; it's an empire. I live in Dutchess County right next to the Hudson so I'm 90 minutes from Manattan and Albany but I once drove to Buffalo and that was over 7 hours. Should've just went to Canada.


----------



## AxelCloris

Watagump said:


> My jacket quest continued, I think NOW I am done. Its being shipped, fingers crossed.








In two weeks, this will be the next update.


----------



## Watagump

AxelCloris said:


> In two weeks, this will be the next update.




I did order a scarf.


----------



## joseph69

Watagump said:


> My jacket quest continued, I think NOW I am done. Its being shipped, fingers crossed


You're flight is to NYC, right? Just checking incase it's to Antarctica!



AxelCloris said:


> In two weeks, this will be the next update.


Great movie!


----------



## Watagump

joseph69 said:


> You're flight is to NYC, right? Just checking incase it's to Antarctica!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its a 3 in 1 jacket, so it can be used for any weather that occurs. Plus it looks badass.


----------



## joseph69

joseph69 said:


> Great movie!


Its a 3 in 1 jacket, so it can be used for any weather that occurs. Plus it looks badass.[/QUOTE]Just joking.
Nice jacket!


----------



## rantng

Watagump said:


> Its a 3 in 1 jacket, so it can be used for any weather that occurs. Plus it looks badass.



Except...


----------



## joseph69

I actually posted "Great movie!"...don't know why it's showing as @Watagump?


----------



## Watagump

joseph69 said:


> I actually posted "Great movie!"...don't know why it's showing as @Watagump?




Something is off with the quotes I think.


----------



## AxelCloris

Fixed the quotes. A missing " from one of the earlier messages broke the subsequent quotes in the discussion.


----------



## Watagump

TSA Precheck interview complete, I am on my way to being a world traveler, that never leaves the U.S.


----------



## hotdog108

May or may not matter when you come to CanJam, if the shutdown is still in effect, then TSA precheck won't do you any good. I'm going to Houston one week before CanJam, so we'll see how the airport experience will be with precheck.


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> May or may not matter when you come to CanJam, if the shutdown is still in effect, then TSA precheck won't do you any good. I'm going to Houston one week before CanJam, so we'll see how the airport experience will be with precheck.



I would think it will still be better than waiting in reg security lines.


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> I would think it will still be better than waiting in reg security lines.


There is no distinction at this time.


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> There is no distinction at this time.




Is the precheck line gone or something?


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> Is the precheck line gone or something?


There aren't enough TSA agents at most airports to support that distinction, our business travelers in the continental US are reporting massive delays due to lack of open lanes for airport security. It's getting worse, more of them are not coming to work and looking for other jobs since they still haven't been paid. A lot of them are resorting to soup kitchens for meals.


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> There aren't enough TSA agents at most airports to support that distinction, our business travelers in the continental US are reporting massive delays due to lack of open lanes for airport security. It's getting worse, more of them are not coming to work and looking for other jobs since they still haven't been paid. A lot of them are resorting to soup kitchens for meals.




I saw the news about the ATL airport with massive lines. They didn't say anything about precheck being gone or suffering. I do know about TSA workers calling in sick etc due to not being paid. The news also didn't say every airport is as bad as ATL.


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> I saw the news about the ATL airport with massive lines. They didn't say anything about precheck being gone or suffering. I do know about TSA workers calling in sick etc due to not being paid. The news also didn't say every airport is as bad as ATL.


ATL is the undisputed busiest airport in the world, no other airport will have the same volume. We have offices in NY, Chicago, Connecticut, Atlanta, Houston, Dallas, Boston, Indianapolis, LA, San Fran, St. Louis, Rockville, domestically, every office is reporting massive delays for business travel domestically and abroad.


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> ATL is the undisputed busiest airport in the world, no other airport will have the same volume. We have offices in NY, Chicago, Connecticut, Atlanta, Houston, Dallas, Boston, Indianapolis, LA, San Fran, St. Louis, Rockville, domestically, every office is reporting massive delays for business travel domestically and abroad.




I plan on getting to LAX 2 hours early, even with precheck, might be even a little earlier. We still have a month, with luck this shutdown will end.


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> I plan on getting to LAX 2 hours early, even with precheck, might be even a little earlier. We still have a month, with luck this shutdown will end.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed, I'll let you know how my trip to Houston goes, exactly one week before you fly.


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed, I'll let you know how my trip to Houston goes, exactly one week before you fly.




My flight is at 7:19 AM if that will matter.


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> My flight is at 7:19 AM if that will matter.


It's a factor most certainly, that's the morning rush. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, hopefully the whole thing ends before the end of the month.


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> It's a factor most certainly, that's the morning rush. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, hopefully the whole thing ends before the end of the month.



My flight still isn't full, so maybe that's a good sign, with luck other flights at the same terminal will help keep the wait down.


----------



## hotdog108

Fingers crossed...


----------



## third_eye

Audio 46 added to exhibitor list! They will be showing Final, Grado, and Ultrasone.


----------



## joe

If you're going to CanJam NYC 2019 and would like a CanJam NYC 2019 badge on your profile, *please PM me*, and I'll get it added to your profile. (Be sure to note that it is for CanJam NYC.)


----------



## Watagump

If anyone is interested in providing a portable player to be used at the Noble booth please send me a PM. Just looking at options right now, I already have a desktop set up on loan and would be open to using borrowing a portable source player, maybe even 2, something we can discuss. Noble should have some good traffic for the Khan being debuted, so it would be a good way to showcase some players, thanks.


----------



## szore

third_eye said:


> *CanJam NYC 2019 returns to the Big Apple! Join us at the New York Marriott Marquis in Times Square for North America's biggest headphone audio show! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to subscribe to the thread for updates! *
> 
> *CanJam NYC 2019*
> New York Marriott Marquis, Times Square
> ...




GOT MY TICKET!!!


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> My flight still isn't full, so maybe that's a good sign, with luck other flights at the same terminal will help keep the wait down.


You might want to get this app, shows you the TSA wait times at airports so you can get a better idea of your travel times.
https://www.tsa.gov/mobile


----------



## third_eye

Sony added to exhibitor list!


----------



## szore

Can Jam Mania!


----------



## Watagump




----------



## rantng

Watagump said:


>



Not to be confused with  or


----------



## szore (Jan 19, 2019)

cute


----------



## szore

third_eye said:


> Sony added to exhibitor list!


Is there a list of exhibitors available?


----------



## rantng

szore said:


> Is there a list of exhibitors available?



First page of the thread. The list gets updated as exhibitors are added.


----------



## szore

rantng said:


> First page of the thread. The list gets updated as exhibitors are added.


Man, this is gonna be great!


----------



## rantng (Jan 19, 2019)

szore said:


> Man, this is gonna be great!



Someone’s got the fever!


----------



## Watagump

Picked up my jacket and scarf today, I am gonna look so Mack Daddy. I hope PETA doesn't find me though.


----------



## Watagump

rantng said:


> Someone’s got the fever!




Excellent emoji usage.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> Picked up my jacket and scarf today, I am gonna look so Mack Daddy. I hope PETA doesn't find me though.



You pimpin' at the canjam? Aight, it's on, baby!


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> You pimpin' at the canjam? Aight, it's on, baby!




Gotta look super dope going out on the town at night.


----------



## Watagump

TSA pre-check KTN came today.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> Gotta look super dope going out on the town at night.



NYC is my town! Maybe we can hook up with some other folks in town for the show and go out for dinner and drinks? We should organize something!


----------



## hotdog108

There's a pizza place he wants to go check out after the show, I'm on deck.


----------



## Watagump (Jan 19, 2019)

hotdog108 said:


> There's a pizza place he wants to go check out after the show, I'm on deck.




I don't mind other people coming, just don't put me in the poor house. After pizza, you guys can show me the town. I am down to hang out meet new people and socialize. Oh yeah, and see NY I guess.  I will have Noble Khan's with me, so after hour listening sessions are also a possibility.


----------



## szore (Jan 19, 2019)

The possibilities are infinite: Pizza is fine, but on 9th avenue between 42nd, and the 55th, there are lots of pubs we can go to, also on Park Avenue and 32nd there is a nice bar/lounge with plenty of space where we can go have a few beers and the burghers and fries are excellent!  it's called PS 450

https://goo.gl/maps/v7u8qGtfeBT2 You can get a bacon cheese burgher and fries for about $17.00


----------



## hotdog108

szore said:


> The possibilities are infinite: Pizza is fine, but on 9th avenue between 42nd, and the 55th, there are lots of pubs we can go to, also on Park Avenue and 32nd there is a nice bar/lounge with plenty of space where we can go have a few beers and the burghers and fries are excellent!  it's called PS 450
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/v7u8qGtfeBT2 You can get a bacon cheese burgher and fries for about $17.00


The pizza place he wants to go to is on Bleeker, http://www.johnsbrickovenpizza.com/

West village area is packed with bars and lounges, almost too many to pick from.


----------



## szore

Sounds great! Let's do it!


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> Sounds great! Let's do it!




Don't worry, dinner is on me. My guides get rewarded, lol. Last time I took people to a CanJam dinner I think there were 5 of us. Kick ass Chinese place in my neck of the woods. Sadly now CanJam Socal has moved to LA, so I don't know that turf very well. I hope to see some people I have not seen in years, but honestly, I don't know if they are still around in the industry. Either way, we will have a good time and should be perfectly fine if we get some more people. If hotdog is still bringing someone, we are now at 4.


----------



## hotdog108

My friend just bought her tickets today, so we're at 4. Honestly NY is one of the best places to do this, we can go pretty much anywhere we want using public transit, and the choices are almost limitless. I've been here 28 years and I still can't say I've been to 1/10 of the good spots in Manhattan, let alone the other 4 boroughs.


----------



## Watagump

I probably wont be able to sleep the night before my flight, I am SUPER excited.


----------



## rantng (Jan 19, 2019)

https://www.thrillist.com/eat/new-york/best-ramen-in-nyc

Ippudo is still one of the best, but there are enough really good ramen places that you don’t necessarily have to endure the hour-long wait. I know @moedawg140 loves ramen, but I don’t know if he’s still doing CanJams these days.


----------



## hotdog108

rantng said:


> https://www.thrillist.com/eat/new-york/best-ramen-in-nyc


Actually the best ramen in the east coast is in Jersey, http://www.blackbeardramen.com/

I've taken many of my coworkers from Tokyo, Osaka, Hokkaido and other cities in Japan to this place, they all agree, it's better than the ramen shops in Japan. I've been to every one on that list, and even some in the west coast, I can honestly say Black Beard is a cut above the rest. Ramen is my religion, kind of.


----------



## Watagump

Quick question, wool socks a must?


----------



## rantng

szore said:


> The possibilities are infinite: Pizza is fine, but on 9th avenue between 42nd, and the 55th, there are lots of pubs we can go to, also on Park Avenue and 32nd there is a nice bar/lounge with plenty of space where we can go have a few beers and the burghers and fries are excellent!  it's called PS 450
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/v7u8qGtfeBT2 You can get a bacon cheese burgher and fries for about $17.00



I actually work across the street from PS 450, but have never gone there!


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> Quick question, wool socks a must?


Yes, if you plan on walking around town.


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> Yes, if you plan on walking around town.




Well, I have a walk from 42nd St to the hotel to start. Not sure how much walking we will do Saturday, but sounds like getting some would be wise.


----------



## rantng

Watagump said:


> Quick question, wool socks a must?



The bigger concern is boots; if we get snow that weekend. NYC is a slushy mess during snowstorms. None of that pure white snow for us.


----------



## Watagump

rantng said:


> The bigger concern is boots; if we get snow that weekend. NYC is a slushy mess during snowstorms. None of that pure white snow for us.




Once it gets closer I will check the weather, boots are something I looked into.


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> Well, I have a walk from 42nd St to the hotel to start. Not sure how much walking we will do Saturday, but sounds like getting some would be wise.


Couldn't hurt, they're usually pretty comfortable. These are my favorite, I use them for my daily commute: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FFK0VEU/


----------



## szore

hotdog108 said:


> My friend just bought her tickets today, so we're at 4. Honestly NY is one of the best places to do this, we can go pretty much anywhere we want using public transit, and the choices are almost limitless. I've been here 28 years and I still can't say I've been to 1/10 of the good spots in Manhattan, let alone the other 4 boroughs.


I live in Brooklyn. Lets stay in Manhattan... LOL.


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> I live in Brooklyn. Lets stay in Manhattan... LOL.




UFC Fight Night is on, they are in Brooklyn tonight.

Found some boots, waterproof and sexy.


----------



## szore

hotdog108 said:


> Actually the best ramen in the east coast is in Jersey, http://www.blackbeardramen.com/
> 
> I've taken many of my coworkers from Tokyo, Osaka, Hokkaido and other cities in Japan to this place, they all agree, it's better than the ramen shops in Japan. I've been to every one on that list, and even some in the west coast, I can honestly say Black Beard is a cut above the rest. Ramen is my religion, kind of.


Goin to Jersey? OK...


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> UFC Fight Night is on, they are in Brooklyn tonight.
> 
> Found some boots, waterproof and sexy.




I'm too sexy for my boots, too sexy...


----------



## hotdog108

szore said:


> Goin to Jersey? OK...


Well it's on the coast in Edgewater, so not really that far. We usually go to Mitsuwa afterwards, it's two minutes away.


----------



## rantng

Ah, my friends and I used to go to Mitsuwa back when it was still Yaohan. We’d check out the auto accessories store. I’d buy super fine point pens from the bookstore. Then we’d visit the driving range and afterwards go to the supermarket to load up on Japanese snacks & instant ramen, followed up with a nice hot meal from the food court and ending with a few bean or custard taiyaki.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> I probably wont be able to sleep the night before my flight, I am SUPER excited.




That's what it's all about man! If we can't have fun with this, then what the hell are we doing here???


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> That's what it's all about man! If we can't have fun with this, then what the hell are we doing here???




I am helping stimulate the economy by separating people from their money, to which I get none of.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> Quick question, wool socks a must?


 @Watagump  I always wear wool socks when I'll be walking a lot, even in warm weather.  It's 60deg F in Vegas today and I'll wear wool socks when I'm walking around the strip today.  My favs are either REI mid-weight hiking or SmartWool.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> @Watagump  I always wear wool socks when I'll be walking a lot, even in warm weather.  It's 60deg F in Vegas today and I'll wear wool socks when I'm walking around the strip today.  My favs are either REI mid-weight hiking or SmartWool.




I just got some from Costco 4 pair $11.99 color selection sucks though.


----------



## szore

You can't write this...


----------



## Zachik

In previous years, CanJam SoCal used to be 6-7 weeks after NYC, but this year is is 4 months away...
Cannot attend NYC makes me wait extra 2 moths for SoCal  
Hopefully, plenty new stuff coming up to give impressions writers good material...


----------



## szore

third_eye said:


> *CanJam NYC 2019 returns to the Big Apple! Join us at the New York Marriott Marquis in Times Square for North America's biggest headphone audio show! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to subscribe to the thread for updates! *
> 
> *CanJam NYC 2019*
> New York Marriott Marquis, Times Square
> ...



Any word if CTM (Clear Tune Monitors) will be there? Would love to hear the Davinces...


----------



## Watagump

My boots shipped today, very interesting first location, March Air Reserve Base.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Travel arrangements all complete.  Ready to attend my first CanJam   and visit NYC for the first time since 1986 - other than connecting at JFK.


----------



## Watagump

I wonder if I can get JetBlue to give me a free upgrade to mint, I am worthy.


----------



## y0da_cod3r

Any specials this year?


----------



## third_eye

y0da_cod3r said:


> Any specials this year?



We'll be posting these a few days before the show and will also have a handout at the Registration Desk.


----------



## third_eye

Mytek added to exhibitor list!


----------



## hotdog108

rantng said:


> Ah, my friends and I used to go to Mitsuwa back when it was still Yaohan. We’d check out the auto accessories store. I’d buy super fine point pens from the bookstore. Then we’d visit the driving range and afterwards go to the supermarket to load up on Japanese snacks & instant ramen, followed up with a nice hot meal from the food court and ending with a few bean or custard taiyaki.


Well the driving range is no longer there, dude that owns it sold it to help fund his girlfriend's efforts into becoming the next Coco Chanel. Now it's being turned into a condo cluster.


----------



## Watagump

What a terrible day, my jacket went on sale so I had to go get a price match, another $171.23 back to me. So noit only will I look better than all of you, I will look better for less. Hmm, what else should I buy?


----------



## y0da_cod3r

Watagump said:


> What a terrible day, my jacket went on sale so I had to go get a price match, another $171.23 back to me. So noit only will I look better than all of you, I will look better for less. Hmm, what else should I buy?


CanJam NY 2019 ticket?


----------



## Watagump

y0da_cod3r said:


> CanJam NY 2019 ticket?




Nah, I am just gonna walk right in. I know people. Plus I am working the Noble booth.


----------



## y0da_cod3r

Watagump said:


> Nah, I am just gonna walk right in. I know people. Plus I am working the Noble booth.


Cool, will go check you to get a good discount.


----------



## hotdog108

Wearing your jacket at the show? I have a hunch it'll be just a tad too warm for that scenario.


----------



## Watagump

y0da_cod3r said:


> Cool, will go check you to get a good discount.




I asked if Noble will be doing any show specials, I will get an answer and post if they decided to do some.


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> Wearing your jacket at the show? I have a hunch it'll be just a tad too warm for that scenario.




Its so nice I should, but yeah, might be a tad too warm. Maybe just use the zipper vents?


----------



## hotdog108

Just have a life size cardboard cutout of yourself wearing the jacket at the Noble booth, no need to wear the actual jacket during the show. Talk to people from behind the cutout, there's your win-win.


----------



## joe

hotdog108 said:


> Just have a life size cardboard cutout of yourself wearing the jacket at the Noble booth, no need to wear the actual jacket during the show. Talk to people from behind the cutout, there's your win-win.



I can totally see @Watagump doing this.

That being said, I can't wait for this to be a reality.


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> Just have a life size cardboard cutout of yourself wearing the jacket at the Noble booth, no need to wear the actual jacket during the show. Talk to people from behind the cutout, there's your win-win.




That would so own.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> I can totally see @Watagump doing this.
> 
> That being said, I can't wait for this to be a reality.




Not sure CanJam is ready for 2 of me.


----------



## joe

@Watagump - Ready or not....


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> @Watagump - Ready or not....




Ready mentally. Still trying to make sure we have sources for the desktop setup we are going to run. The company agreed to loan us 2 systems, so if everything goes to plan, it will be those only to power the Noble IEM's. One in black and one in silver.


----------



## joe

I was meaning _"Ready or not, here comes two Watagumps"_.


 

It's going to be a great show.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> I was meaning _"Ready or not, here comes two Watagumps"_.
> 
> It's going to be a great show.




Oh, I am slow, but I get there.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> Nah, I am just gonna walk right in. I know people. Plus I am working the Noble booth.



I want to be you!

_For just one day..._


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> I want to be you!
> 
> _For just one day..._


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> I want to be you!
> 
> _For just one day..._




If you want to join us for pizza Sat night, just post you are in. I am buying, still have room for more.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> If you want to join us for pizza Sat night, just post you are in. I am buying, still have room for more.


I'm in!


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> I'm in!


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


>



I'm warning you tho, if you're planning on kidnapping me and stealing my kidneys I will fight back!


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> I'm warning you tho, if you're planning on kidnapping me and stealing my kidneys I will fight back!




Relax, only need 1.


----------



## K1030

szore said:


> I'm warning you tho, if you're planning on kidnapping me and stealing my kidneys I will fight back!


I'll help! Kidney recioient here! Not everyone has family willing or able to donate so please if you arent against it become an organ donor .Truly changes lives. I would have never put Campfire Cascades on my head last year. Shout out to Weill-Cornell in the upper-east side.


----------



## szore

K1030 said:


> I'll help! Kidney recioient here! Not everyone has family willing or able to donate so please if you arent against it become an organ donor .Truly changes lives. I would have never put Campfire Cascades on my head last year. Shout out to Weill-Cornell in the upper-east side.



Wow, thanks for that. Sounds like an intense procedure! God Bless!


----------



## Watagump

I am glad I booked my flight when I did, round trip now is over $600, curious though if it will go back down or even higher.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Can't wait to finally make it out there again. There's too much to even fit in two days worth that's on my list.


----------



## attmci

Watagump said:


> Relax, only need 1.


I'll take the other. Is he healthy?


----------



## Watagump (Jan 24, 2019)

attmci said:


> I'll take the other. Is he healthy?




Not sure, but selling organs on head-fi might make it easier to afford this hobby. I think we found a new business venture. Joe, is it okay to use the FST/FT section for doing that?


----------



## joseph69

Watagump said:


> I am glad I booked my flight when I did, round trip now is over $600, curious though if it will go back down or even higher.


Maybe you could get a price match?


----------



## Watagump

joseph69 said:


> Maybe you could get a price match?




I tried to get one, the price went down after I booked, but since it had been longer than 4 days since booking, they wouldn't do it. Airlines are evil.


----------



## joseph69

Regarding your match price with your jacket, I bought an expensive suede jacket from Orvis 3 months ago which was 'new' to their lineup, so I thought they would never reduce the price for their 'end of season sale' but sure enough it was reduced and I could've saved myself$125.00 but I was way over the 2 week limit to get the price match, but still very happy with the purchase, though!


----------



## Watagump (Jan 24, 2019)

When I went back to Nordstrom's to get my boots that came in I took my paperwork for the jacket since I saw it lower at Bloomingdale's. It had to be within 12 days to get the price match, but if they wouldn't have done it, I would have returned the boots and jacket. The 12 day thing makes no sense, I could have returned the jacket and just ordered one from Bloomingdale's at the lower price. Luckily it didn't come to that, they did it right on the spot, the jacket started at $795, the sale had it down to $599 and change total, then this price which is my final it looks like was $428 and change.


----------



## joseph69

Watagump said:


> When I went back to Nordstrom's to get my boots that came in I took my paperwork for the jacket since I saw it lower at Bloomingdale's. It had to be within 12 days to get the price match, but if they wouldn't have done it, I would have returned the boots and jacket. The 12 day thing makes no sense, I could have returned the jacket and just ordered one from Bloomingdale's at the lower price. Luckily it didn't come to that, they did it right on the spot, the jacket started at $795, the sale had it down to $599 and change total, then this price which is my final it looks like was $428 and change.


That's an excellent savings!


----------



## Watagump

Oh snap, the sale ends today, so I really am glad I took care of it today.


----------



## twister6

Watagump said:


> Oh snap, the sale ends today, so I really am glad I took care of it today.



You do realize that here on East Coast we had 9deg on Monday and 60deg three days later today   So, hopefully you are keeping your receipts, because east coast weather is like a russian roulette.  Bring shorts/t-shirts/flip-flops with you, just in case 

So, Wata, are you working Noble table at the show or just coming to check things out?


----------



## bozebuttons

Just bought my tickets for the weekend ,See you there!


----------



## joe

bozebuttons said:


> Just bought my tickets for the weekend ,See you there!



Looking forward to seeing you again, sir!


----------



## bozebuttons

Likewise!


joe said:


> Looking forward to seeing you again, sir!


----------



## attmci

Watagump said:


> Not sure, but selling organs on head-fi might make it easier to afford this hobby. I think we found a new business venture. Joe, is it okay to use the FST/FT section for doing that?


OK.

R U healthy?


----------



## Watagump

twister6 said:


> You do realize that here on East Coast we had 9deg on Monday and 60deg three days later today   So, hopefully you are keeping your receipts, because east coast weather is like a russian roulette.  Bring shorts/t-shirts/flip-flops with you, just in case
> 
> So, Wata, are you working Noble table at the show or just coming to check things out?




The jacket is a 3 in 1, so if it doesn't get cold I can just wear the outer part and remove the down liner. Yes, I am working the Noble booth.


----------



## Watagump

attmci said:


> OK.
> 
> R U healthy?




I am 5 ft 3, 600lbs and a professional cyclist, yup, very healthy.


----------



## K1030

Watagump said:


> I am 5 ft 3, 600lbs and a professional cyclist, yup, very healthy.


That's unbelievable! My therapist says I cycle way too fast  But I can't wait for CanJam!...but I guess I did...an entire year...what the hell am I doing with my life!!! Oooh weee  Cascade pads arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Watagump

K1030 said:


> That's unbelievable! My therapist says I cycle way too fast  But I can't wait for CanJam!...but I guess I did...an entire year...what the hell am I doing with my life!!! Oooh weee  Cascade pads arrive tomorrow.




I thought about riding my bike to NY instead of flying, then I realized I am a moron for thinking about that. I know I would end up with a flat and forget spare tubes.


----------



## twister6

Watagump said:


> The jacket is a 3 in 1, so if it doesn't get cold I can just wear the outer part and remove the down liner. Yes, I am working the Noble booth.



Make sure you use a lot of hairgel to slick your hair back   I think it's one of the requirements to work that booth!  Will make sure to stop by and harass you more


----------



## Watagump

twister6 said:


> Make sure you use a lot of hairgel to slick your hair back   I think it's one of the requirements to work that booth!  Will make sure to stop by and harass you more




I will make sure to be on lunch break. Only one dude was a hair gel fanatic, he is kinda gone now.


----------



## joeydgraffix

How are these shows? This headphone game is starting to annoy me lol 

Thinking about going to this to test out headphones to see if I can find one that I actually like. Or do they have all their headphones hooked up to some insane $$$ amps??

Would be nice to hear some planars and even some mid-fi's to see if there are any fun colored heaphones.


----------



## Watagump

joeydgraffix said:


> How are these shows? This headphone game is starting to annoy me lol
> 
> Thinking about going to this to test out headphones to see if I can find one that I actually like. Or do they have all their headphones hooked up to some insane $$$ amps??
> 
> Would be nice to hear some planars and even some mid-fi's to see if there are any fun colored heaphones.




The shows are hands down the best way to test gear you might be interested in. You will see a variety of gear being demo'd in different ways, you can just bring a player and test things that way, or you can use players they provide. You will also see amazing desktop amps etc being used, its just a mixture of things. The Noble booth for the first time is going to have 2 desktop setups from Benchmark Media Systems being used, hooked up to Ipads with Tidal, at least the Tidal part is the plan, heh.


----------



## joeydgraffix

Watagump said:


> The shows are hands down the best way to test gear you might be interested in. You will see a variety of gear being demo'd in different ways, you can just bring a player and test things that way, or you can use players they provide. You will also see amazing desktop amps etc being used, its just a mixture of things. The Noble booth for the first time is going to have 2 desktop setups from Benchmark Media Systems being used, hooked up to Ipads with Tidal, at least the Tidal part is the plan, heh.



man... do i hold off... or try to get some HEX v2's...lol


----------



## szore

I'm gonna jump in. You only live once! Go for it!


----------



## Watagump

joeydgraffix said:


> man... do i hold off... or try to get some HEX v2's...lol


----------



## joeydgraffix

Watagump said:


>


 
Lol is it yes to can jam or the HExv2 or both lol


----------



## Watagump

joeydgraffix said:


> Lol is it yes to can jam or the HExv2 or both lol




The answer is just yes.


----------



## twister6

Watagump said:


> I will make sure to be on lunch break. Only one dude was a hair gel fanatic, he is kinda gone now.



... and that's exactly why I mentioned hair gel


----------



## Watagump

twister6 said:


> ... and that's exactly why I mentioned hair gel


----------



## attmci

Watagump said:


> I am 5 ft 3, 600lbs and a professional cyclist, yup, very healthy.



No wonder that 3 in 1 jacket is on sale. It has your name on it.

Who else will attend the giving, arr, the pizza, party?


----------



## Watagump

attmci said:


> No wonder that 3 in 1 jacket is on sale. It has your name on it.
> 
> Who else will attend the giving, arr, the pizza, party?




Still 4 of us, so spots open if you want in. I wont pay for booze so if you guys want to drink, its on you. Pizza and soda's are on me.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I'm down for this pizza extravaganza If I'm allowed lol.


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I'm down for this pizza extravaganza If I'm allowed lol.




I don't see why not, come visit me at the Noble booth, we will get everything coordinated.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Sounds good! I am not a small guy, so easy to spot.


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Sounds good! I am not a small guy, so easy to spot.




Neither am I, plus I should be the only guy at the Noble booth, and my handle from here will be on my badge.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Mine too.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Question, is Sennheiser doing the signups for the HE-1 again this year? I missed this the last time.


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Question, is Sennheiser doing the signups for the HE-1 again this year? I missed this the last time.




Way to ruin the pizza thread with audio gear talk.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> Way to ruin the pizza thread with audio gear talk.


Lol, what's better than the HE-1 with a slice of NY pizza in hand?


----------



## hotdog108

We all know that's not going to happen, they won't let your pizza fingers anywhere near the HE-1. They even told me to put my bottled water on the floor instead of the table where the unit was sitting, then they let me start my listening session.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

hotdog108 said:


> We all know that's not going to happen, they won't let your pizza fingers anywhere near the HE-1. They even told me to put my bottled water on the floor instead of the table where the unit was sitting, then they let me start my listening session.


Yeah, definitely for a unit that cost's about $55k lol


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Lol, what's better than the HE-1 with a slice of NY pizza in hand?




1: FREE pizza
2: A supermodel sitting on my lap feeding me pizza.
3: A supermodel sitting on my lap feeding me pizza while driving in my brand new Rolls Wraith.
4: Winning the lottery to make all of the above happen.


----------



## Watagump

Government opening for 3 weeks, Ethan must have told them about CanJam, good job Ethan making it happen. Perfect timing eh?


----------



## rantng

Only until Feb 15 though


----------



## Watagump

rantng said:


> Only until Feb 15 though




That's when I leave.   Plus that could turn into being back to normal.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> 1: FREE pizza
> 2: A supermodel sitting on my lap feeding me pizza.
> 3: A supermodel sitting on my lap feeding me pizza while driving in my brand new Rolls Wraith.
> 4: Winning the lottery to make all of the above happen.



It's the water. Try the bagels too.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Dream on guys! lol


----------



## Watagump

Suppose to be 80 degrees here tomorrow, should I wear my new jacket with shorts to balance things out? 3 week countdown, HURRY UP.


----------



## third_eye (Jan 26, 2019)

Watagump said:


> Government opening for 3 weeks, Ethan must have told them about CanJam, good job Ethan making it happen. Perfect timing eh?



Gotta work my magic somehow, right?


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Gotta work my magic somehow, right?


----------



## Watagump

So far its looking good, no one is sitting next to me on the flight going out and no one else is in my row on the flight back. Of course I probably just jinxed it.


----------



## jazzk

Hey guys I will b attending my first CanJam. Simple question what should I bring, my favorite set of cans and my favorite portable source?  Will b there both days and just want to be sure that I have what I need to fully enjoy all the things available to audition. Really looking forward to ny.


----------



## Watagump

jazzk said:


> Hey guys I will b attending my first CanJam. Simple question what should I bring, my favorite set of cans and my favorite portable source?  Will b there both days and just want to be sure that I have what I need to fully enjoy all the things available to audition. Really looking forward to ny.




Bring anything you want, if you bring both you can test your cans with gear at the show, or you can use your portable source to test cans. There are no rules, just come have fun and try things you are curious about.


----------



## bigshel99

jazzk said:


> Hey guys I will b attending my first CanJam. Simple question what should I bring, my favorite set of cans and my favorite portable source?  Will b there both days and just want to be sure that I have what I need to fully enjoy all the things available to audition. Really looking forward to ny.



You can come as you are (i.e. nothing, just bring your ears).

I tend to at least bring some music I like to listen to and something to play it through (typically that's my LG V30) as the different spots may not have music you listen to often to "judge" things by.  Some bring their headphones to compare against but it's kinda up to  you.  I wouldn't bring anything you'll need a major power source for...


----------



## Watagump

bigshel99 said:


> You can come as you are (i.e. nothing, just bring your ears).
> 
> I tend to at least bring some music I like to listen to and something to play it through (typically that's my LG V30) as the different spots may not have music you listen to often to "judge" things by.  Some bring their headphones to compare against but it's kinda up to  you.  I wouldn't bring anything you'll need a major power source for...




The goal at the Noble booth is to have Tidal being used, so millions of songs to choose from.


----------



## K1030

jazzk said:


> Hey guys I will b attending my first CanJam. Simple question what should I bring, my favorite set of cans and my favorite portable source?  Will b there both days and just want to be sure that I have what I need to fully enjoy all the things available to audition. Really looking forward to ny.


 Bring your favorite cans, player, adapters, and digital/analog interconnects. Oh and a playlist of songs you know well to compare and contrast the difference between all the gear for you to try. For instance last year I had X00s playing Thiller 24/96k off my Fiio X5 when I switched to the Campfire Cascades (wood to steel) I could really appreciate the difference. And I used my HE-500s to try different amps but bypassed most of their ppayer setups by having my spdif and analog line out cables and popped on the songs I had pre-selected on my playlist from Tidal.

But be prepared and ready cus no one likes a table hog.


----------



## szore

K1030 said:


> Bring your favorite cans, player, adapters, and digital/analog interconnects. Oh and a playlist of songs you know well to compare and contrast the difference between all the gear for you to try. For instance last year I had X00s playing Thiller 24/96k off my Fiio X5 when I switched to the Campfire Cascades (wood to steel) I could really appreciate the difference. And I used my HE-500s to try different amps but bypassed most of their ppayer setups by having my spdif and analog line out cables and popped on the songs I had pre-selected on my playlist from Tidal.
> 
> But be prepared and ready cus no one likes a table hog.


I'm bringing a six pack.


----------



## K1030

szore said:


> I'm bringing a six pack.


My man .


----------



## bigshel99

K1030 said:


> Bring your favorite cans, player, adapters, and digital/analog interconnects. Oh and a playlist of songs you know well to compare and contrast the difference between all the gear for you to try. For instance last year I had X00s playing Thiller 24/96k off my Fiio X5 when I switched to the Campfire Cascades (wood to steel) I could really appreciate the difference. And I used my HE-500s to try different amps but bypassed most of their ppayer setups by having my spdif and analog line out cables and popped on the songs I had pre-selected on my playlist from Tidal.
> 
> But be prepared and ready cus no one likes a table hog.



Agree... don't be the table hog hahaha


----------



## szore

bigshel99 said:


> Agree... don't be the table hog hahaha



I'll be packing my Andromeda SS and my sp1000m... Bring it On!


----------



## bigshel99

szore said:


> I'll be packing my Andromeda SS and my sp1000m... Bring it On!


Nice!...


----------



## Watagump

I will be packing heat, in the form of a jacket, wool socks, boots, scarf, beanie, and gloves.


----------



## Niyologist

I'm still watching the weather for February. Also, I will be bringing my DX150 for repair. The antenna doesn't work anymore. The internal antenna.


----------



## szore

Will there be cake?


----------



## Watagump

Pie > cake.


----------



## szore




----------



## Watagump

Dammit, my flight home no longer has my row empty besides me, both other seats got filled. Seat next to me on the trip out is still open though, fingers crossed.


----------



## Watagump

Accuweather info for temps in Feb, based on data, of course its never a given. This is in Manhattan.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> Accuweather info for temps in Feb, based on data, of course its never a given. This is in Manhattan.


As long as you have a scarf and mittens, I think you're good to go. And layers. Lots and lots of layers...


----------



## K1030

That'll probably drop about 15° in the next 5 days. February is a cruel mistress in these parts. I swear it feels like the last five years it snowed every weekend in February. I can look it up...but I'm from NY I'm walking hereeee


----------



## Watagump

We had close to 80° here on Saturday, Ice Cream trucks have been coming through the area and its fricken winter.


----------



## szore (Jan 28, 2019)

I took pictures last Monday down by the water in NYC when the temp before wind chill was 14 degrees...
I was pressing the remote shutter release with all my might because my fingers were numb and I couldn't feel anything. It was so cold the remote was hardly working...


----------



## jazzk

Thanks for the advice guys appreciate it.


----------



## Watagump

High sixes to low seventies here, burrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> High sixes to low seventies here, burrrrrrrrrr.


31/5 on Wednesday, 16/10 on Thursday, that's Fahrenheit, without windchill. I often wonder if moving back to NY from the bay area was a good idea.


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> 31/5 on Wednesday, 16/10 on Thursday, that's Fahrenheit, without windchill. I often wonder if moving back to NY from the bay area was a good idea.




Its a great idea, because you get to be my guide. Although it looks like I will have plenty of those for Pizzafest 2019.


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> Its a great idea, because you get to be my guide. Although it looks like I will have plenty of those for Pizzafest 2019.


I hated California when I lived there, I was born in Shanghai, raised in NY. The inconvenience of nothing being open past 9PM and the requirement of a car in order to get anywhere drove me nuts. Uber wasn't a thing back in 95, and taxis were uber expensive for a student. The pho was good though, that was the only positive thing I remember about the bay area.


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> I hated California when I lived there, I was born in Shanghai, raised in NY. The inconvenience of nothing being open past 9PM and the requirement of a car in order to get anywhere drove me nuts. Uber wasn't a thing back in 95, and taxis were uber expensive for a student. The pho was good though, that was the only positive thing I remember about the bay area.




You think it was bad then, you should look up real estate and rent now in that neck of the woods.


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> You think it was bad then, you should look up real estate and rent now in that neck of the woods.


My dad still lives in Fremont, along with my two step sisters, I know exactly how bat crap crazy the prices are right now. People with six figure salaries can't afford to live in San Fran, that makes no sense at all.


----------



## Watagump

I have bad news, NY is not the pizza capital of the world, the interwebz has spoken. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddr...-capital-of-the-country/ar-BBSSatp?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## K1030

Watagump said:


> I have bad news, NY is not the pizza capital of the world, the interwebz has spoken.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddr...-capital-of-the-country/ar-BBSSatp?li=BBnb7Kz


That's because New York doesn't need Google for our Pizza searches. We just go outside . On the other hand if you find yourself in Detroit or Cleveland you may be asking yourself what in the world do I eat in this podunk town?


----------



## Mr. Pete

How do I get from Penn Station to the hotel?  Is it in walking distance?
Mr. Pete-------->
aging hippie

p.s. dress warm...the wind between the buildings can be cooooooooool when the sun goes down.


----------



## K1030

Mr. Pete said:


> How do I get from Penn Station to the hotel?  Is it in walking distance?
> Mr. Pete-------->
> aging hippie
> 
> p.s. dress warm...the wind between the buildings can be cooooooooool when the sun goes down.


That's about a 10 min walk or a 5 min subway ride uptown on the 1/2/3 to Tmes Square. Pretty sure it's only one stop.


----------



## Watagump

Mr. Pete said:


> How do I get from Penn Station to the hotel?  Is it in walking distance?
> Mr. Pete-------->
> aging hippie
> 
> p.s. dress warm...the wind between the buildings can be cooooooooool when the sun goes down.




I have been told to not take the E train to Penn, get off at the 42nd St station, if you are able to do that.


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> I have bad news, NY is not the pizza capital of the world, the interwebz has spoken.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddr...-capital-of-the-country/ar-BBSSatp?li=BBnb7Kz


That data is misleading, the population of Detroit and NY aren't even in the same category, neither is the diversity of food options. Dining habits of less than 700,000 people in a city where Michelin guide doesn't even list any restaurants, compared to a city with nearly 9 million residents and 549 Michelin guide restaurants is almost meaningless.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> I have bad news, NY is not the pizza capital of the world, the interwebz has spoken.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddr...-capital-of-the-country/ar-BBSSatp?li=BBnb7Kz



Just because you throw a bunch of crap on a pie don't make it good pizza. Plus, it's the water. Detroit has crap water. I'll stick to NY.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> I have been told to not take the E train to Penn, get off at the 42nd St station, if you are able to do that.


Just walk!


----------



## meringo

Walk. You'll be waiting in the cold stations anyway, so walking is likely the best option.


----------



## szore

If you have luggage, take an Uber or hail a cab. Otherwise just walk and enjoy the city!

When you're in Times Square be sure to walk over to Grand Central Station, they have a nice bar on the upper deck, and the building is beautiful!


----------



## AxelCloris

Watagump said:


> I have bad news, NY is not the pizza capital of the world, the interwebz has spoken.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddr...-capital-of-the-country/ar-BBSSatp?li=BBnb7Kz


Well we do have PizzaPapalis and Giordano's. Then of course I guess there's all those places that make Detroit-style pizza, but I'll take Chicago pizza any day. Sadly, we don't have a Pequod's here.


----------



## szore

AxelCloris said:


> Well we do have PizzaPapalis and Giordano's. Then of course I guess there's all those places that make Detroit-style pizza, but I'll take Chicago pizza any day. Sadly, we don't have a Pequod's here.


I spent a year in North Chicago 84-85, no doubt, Chicago deep dish pizza is awesome!


----------



## rantng

meringo said:


> Walk. You'll be waiting in the cold stations anyway, so walking is likely the best option.



Especially considering weekend train schedules. Even then I use the term schedules lightly. Plus it’s usually packed with out-of-towners on weekends.


----------



## gc335

Does anyone now who (if anyone) will be doing free impressions if you buy a CIEM at CanJam?


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> Just walk!




I am walking from 42nd St to the hotel, I was just telling the other guy that Penn is further than he needs to be.


----------



## Watagump

Since I am the one paying for Pizzafest 2019, I have decided we are going to Detroit, since the interwebz says its the pizza capital, the interwebz doesn't lie. One of you must have a private jet, helicopter or transportation device right? That will make it easy, so its settled, DO NOT DISAPPOINT ME.


----------



## kubig123

gc335 said:


> Does anyone now who (if anyone) will be doing free impressions if you buy a CIEM at CanJam?


Yes, i know for sure Empire Ears does impressions at their booth, they usually offer a 15% discount on top.


----------



## fuhransahis

Watagump said:


> Since I am the one paying for Pizzafest 2019, I have decided we are going to Detroit, since the interwebz says its the pizza capital, the interwebz doesn't lie. One of you must have a private jet, helicopter or transportation device right? That will make it easy, so its settled, DO NOT DISAPPOINT ME.


https://www.lionsandtigersandsquares.com/


----------



## szore

rantng said:


> Especially considering weekend train schedules. Even then I use the term schedules lightly. Plus it’s usually packed with out-of-towners on weekends.


So funny, it has nothing to do with anything, trains come no longer than every 12 minutes except late night, the subways are not freezing, you're not gonna get mugged, and the pizza is fine, Relax.


----------



## Watagump




----------



## gc335

kubig123 said:


> Yes, i know for sure Empire Ears does impressions at their booth, they usually offer a 15% discount on top.


That's great! Thanks! I'll have to swing by the EE booth.  I have a pair of custom Bravados that I seriously like.


----------



## third_eye

Guys, we have a few volunteer slots left in case anyone is interested. Volunteers do a 4 hour shift at the Registration Desk either on Saturday or Sunday. It's fun, admission to the event is free, and you get a CanJam 2019 Staff T-Shirt. Please send me a PM if interested!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Guys, we have a few volunteer slots left in case anyone is interested. Volunteers do a 4 hour shift at the Registration Desk either on Saturday or Sunday. It's fun, admission to the event is free, and you get a CanJam 2019 Staff T-Shirt. Please send me a PM if interested!




Come on slackers, help the community.


----------



## rantng (Jan 29, 2019)

http://web.mta.info/weekender.html

A good resource to check weekend service. As part of the Fast Forward plan, there can be any number of route changes during the weekend.

Also, the MTA Subway Time app is pretty convenient - http://web.mta.info/apps/TravelTimeApps.htm



szore said:


> So funny, it has nothing to do with anything, trains come no longer than every 12 minutes except late night, the subways are not freezing, you're not gonna get mugged, and the pizza is fine, Relax.



Not sure who/why you’re telling me to relax. The only thing I mentioned was possible issues with the weekend service. And in regards to there being scheduled trains every 12 minutes (not sure where this number comes from, it varies by train line), as any daily MTA commuter will tell you, that schedule means nothing.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

szore said:


> Just because you throw a bunch of crap on a pie don't make it good pizza. Plus, it's the water. Detroit has crap water. I'll stick to NY.


Lol D-troit? vs NY pizza, common, forgetaboutit! lol


----------



## hotdog108

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Lol D-troit? vs NY pizza, common, forgetaboutit! lol


They add a touch of rust and a pinch of motor oil, for that extra crunch and special zing! You haven't gone to the hospital until you've had detroit pizza and gone to the hospital afterwards.


----------



## joe

Detroit pizza is pretty good. If you're in town, it's worth a stop for comparison's sake. You'll probably be surprised.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Lol I watched the Grand tour and they had the muscle-car showdown in Detroit and it looked pretty deserted, where are such Pizza-pies located?


----------



## hotdog108

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Lol I watched the Grand tour and they had the muscle-car showdown in Detroit and it looked pretty deserted, where are such Pizza-pies located?


I watched the episode as well, we were just talking about buying a whole city block for like $12 during lunch today. Looks like all the pizza places are concentrated in one neighborhood: https://www.google.com/maps/search/pizza+in+detroit/@42.3713031,-83.1484491,12z/data=!3m1!4b1


----------



## joe

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Lol I watched the Grand tour and they had the muscle-car showdown in Detroit and it looked pretty deserted, where are such Pizza-pies located?


Downtown for Pizza Papilis (in Greektown). *Buddy's Pizza* (which is Detroit style) has locations around metro Detroit.

All that aside, NYC has some fantastic food in walking distance from the hotel. It's going to be a great event this year, for sure, and I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again.

If you're attending and would like a CanJam NYC 2019 badge on your profile, *please PM me*, and I'll get it added to your profile. (Be sure to note that it is for CanJam NYC.)


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

joe said:


> Downtown for Pizza Papilis (in Greektown). *Buddy's Pizza* (which is Detroit style) has locations around metro Detroit.
> 
> All that aside, NYC has some fantastic food in walking distance from the hotel. It's going to be a great event this year, for sure, and I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again.
> 
> If you're attending and would like a CanJam NYC 2019 badge on your profile, *please PM me*, and I'll get it added to your profile. (Be sure to note that it is for CanJam NYC.)


So, that's thick Sicilian? I went on the Buddy's Pizza website, that actually looked yummy.


----------



## meringo

hmm... I'm originally from Buffalo and order pizza/wings via the internet every now and again. I wonder if you could do the same for Detroit pizza?! Might need to have a taste testing/comparison hahaha


----------



## szore

joe said:


> Detroit pizza is pretty good. If you're in town, it's worth a stop for comparison's sake. You'll probably be surprised.


Fair enough, I've never been there.


----------



## szore (Jan 29, 2019)

third_eye said:


> Guys, we have a few volunteer slots left in case anyone is interested. Volunteers do a 4 hour shift at the Registration Desk either on Saturday or Sunday. It's fun, admission to the event is free, and you get a CanJam 2019 Staff T-Shirt. Please send me a PM if interested!



I can do a 4 hour slot on Saturday!


----------



## szore

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Lol D-troit? vs NY pizza, common, forgetaboutit! lol


----------



## kubig123

if you want to try real Italian pizza then go to Don Antonio, is not that far from the Time Square
https://www.donantoniopizza.com/


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Lol D-troit? vs NY pizza, common, forgetaboutit! lol




I figured you guys would get a kick out of the article. I have never had either, but no way I am believing it.


----------



## Watagump

kubig123 said:


> if you want to try real Italian pizza then go to Don Antonio, is not that far from the Time Square
> https://www.donantoniopizza.com/




I am deciding what to get for Friday night food, I was thinking Johns of Times Square, mainly because its around the corner from the hotel. But then again, maybe a street hot dog? I dunno, anyone going to be in the area Friday night?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> I figured you guys would get a kick out of the article. I have never had either, but no way I am believing it.


I will pay my own way at this pizza extravaganza. Because I can take down 6 slices on my own, so I rather pay it on my own lol


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> I am deciding what to get for Friday night food, I was thinking Johns of Times Square, mainly because its around the corner from the hotel. But then again, maybe a street hot dog? I dunno, anyone going to be in the area Friday night?



I have to meet a friend in Manhattan to return some borrowed Camera equipment. We can grab a beer and a burgher my treat if you're interested.


----------



## rantng (Jan 29, 2019)

Watagump said:


> I am deciding what to get for Friday night food, I was thinking Johns of Times Square, mainly because its around the corner from the hotel. But then again, maybe a street hot dog? I dunno, anyone going to be in the area Friday night?



btw, we call them dirty water dogs. I wouldn't actually call it that when you're ordering it though.


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I will pay my own way at this pizza extravaganza. Because I can take down 6 slices on my own, so I rather pay it on my own lol




Up to you, but I don't under buy food when its a group.


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> I have to meet a friend in Manhattan to return some borrowed Camera equipment. We can grab a beer and a burgher my treat if you're interested.




You are in luck, I don't drink beer, burger sounds great. I will PM you my number when the show gets closer.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> You are in luck, I don't drink beer, burger sounds great. I will PM you my number when the show gets closer.


Cool.


----------



## Watagump

I'm sure it varies but average price for a whole pie is around what?


----------



## szore (Jan 29, 2019)

Watagump said:


> I'm sure it varies but average price for a whole pie is around what?


Depends, some places have 'med' or 'large', but a regular pie should be under $20. Also depends on where you go. The 'fanciest' most expensive places don't always have the best pie.


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> Depends, some places have 'med' or 'large', but I regular pie should be under $20. Also depends on where you go. The 'fanciest' most expensive places don't always have the best pie.




Sounds cheaper than when I took a group to get Chinese food out here. I think I picked a good spot for the pizza.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> Sounds cheaper than when I took a group to get Chinese food out here. I think I picked a good spot for the pizza.



You can see a big fancy place on 9th Avenue that's been up for 2 months and get garbage, then see an old dirty place in the village that's been there for 30 years and get the best pie.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> Up to you, but I don't under buy food when its a group.


I wouldn't like to look selfish. And everyone is like "gosh he's eating up all of our pizza!" the travesty.


----------



## joe

Time-tested tends to be better, for sure.


----------



## Watagump (Jan 30, 2019)

szore said:


> You can see a big fancy place on 9th Avenue that's been up for 2 months and get garbage, then see an old dirty place in the village that's been there for 30 years and get the best pie.




I chose Johns on Bleeker Street, based on reviews, youtube etc, the best, well, 10 people, 10 different best. I will be happy with just a good ole cheese pizza with some friends in a city I have never visited.



PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I wouldn't like to look selfish. And everyone is like "gosh he's eating up all of our pizza!" the travesty.




You got invited, enjoy the ride man. I will make sure everyone is full.



joe said:


> Time-tested tends to be better, for sure.




Joe, if you don't have plans, you can join us, Ethan also. I don't know if you guys usually do things together or not, but the invitation is out.

[merged]


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS (Jan 30, 2019)

Watagump said:


> You got invited, enjoy the ride man. I will make sure everyone is full.


Lol I was just being sarcastic. I don't remember If I ever visited the spot you chose, I'm sure It will be delicious, NYC stuff always is.

Is this going to be on Sat or Sun? the Pizza-fun day. I don't think I will stay in NYC overnight, but I will most likely travel again by bus since it's not that far of a trip for me.

[merged]


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Is this going to be on Sat or Sun? the Pizza-fun day. I don't think I will stay in NYC overnight, but I will most likely travel again by bus since it's not that far of a trip for me.




Sat night, after the show Sunday I head to the airport.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Okay, see you guy's there.


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Okay, see you guy's there.




I will let you buy the sodas to feel better, lol.


----------



## Darkestred

Watagump said:


> I chose Johns on Bleeker Street, based on reviews, youtube etc, the best, well, 10 people, 10 different best. I will be happy with just a good ole cheese pizza with some friends in a city I have never visited.


Johns is good.  Might want to check out Sauce on 12th and 1st.  If you're looking for decent and large slices then check out Rose's under Penn Station.


----------



## Watagump

Darkestred said:


> Johns is good.  Might want to check out Sauce on 12th and 1st.  If you're looking for decent and large slices then check out Rose's under Penn Station.




Arrggg, the choices just don't stop. Thats it, I am having McDonalds, I saw one on Google maps.


----------



## szore

That's one of the things I love about NY, there is soooo many places, but ya hafta know them...


----------



## Watagump

Old school brick oven pizza.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> Arrggg, the choices just don't stop. Thats it, I am having McDonalds, I saw one on Google maps.


That one in Manhattan is always packed lol


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> That one in Manhattan is always packed lol




Damn tourists, my plan is to not look like one.


----------



## meringo (Jan 29, 2019)

There are a few excellent pizza stops in lower Manhattan. John's, Prince Street Pizza, and... *Una Pizza Napoletana *my personal favorite anywhere in the city. They focus on Naples-style pizza.

Maybe we should do a tour.


----------



## Watagump

meringo said:


> There are a few excellent pizza stops in the village and SoHo. John's, Prince Street Pizza, and... *Una Pizza Napoletana *my personal favorite anywhere in the city. They focus on Naples-style pizza.
> 
> Maybe we should do a tour.




I have watched some tours on youtube, pretty neat, in reality, not sure how long they take though.


----------



## meringo

Watagump said:


> I have watched some tours on youtube, pretty neat, in reality, not sure how long they take though.



We can plan our own!


----------



## Watagump (Jan 30, 2019)

We are going to need a pizza impressions thread alongside the CanJam NY impressions thread.



meringo said:


> We can plan our own!




Of course, hey maybe we could become youtube stars, the monster pizza tour.

[merged]


----------



## meringo

Watagump said:


> Of course, hey maybe we could become youtube stars, the monster pizza tour.



I love this idea... we could look at / discuss portable gear to and from the pizza places haha. I happen to have a gimble for my phone and a degree in film and television. This could be a thing. CanJam Pizza Tour.


----------



## Watagump

meringo said:


> I love this idea... we could look at / discuss portable gear to and from the pizza places haha. I happen to have a gimble for my phone and a degree in film and television. This could be a thing. CanJam Pizza Tour.




Pizza and Cans. 10,000,000,000,000 views, all guys.


----------



## Lookout57

Darkestred said:


> Johns is good.  Might want to check out Sauce on 12th and 1st.  If you're looking for decent and large slices then check out Rose's under Penn Station.


I agree Rose's in Penn Station has decent pizza and the slices are big. That's my go to spot when I'm in the city and need a quick bite.


----------



## szore

Wow! So what's the tally? How many of us are going so far?


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> Wow! So what's the tally? How many of us are going so far?




Not 100% sure, I want to say 6 but if Joe and Ethan come I think that's 8. Lets invade the pizza place.


----------



## Zachik

I am very tempted to start a new "CanJam NYC Pizza" thread, so we can keep this thread for other discussions... Just saying...


----------



## Hotelfire

Darkestred said:


> Johns is good.  Might want to check out Sauce on 12th and 1st.  If you're looking for decent and large slices then check out Rose's under Penn Station.


Have you tried Suprema Pizza (across form NY Penn Station 31st and 8th)? The slices are a pretty good standard NY Slice, though sauce is slightly sweet. 

I like all this mention of pizza. I lived on the UWS from 2006-2012 and have eaten many slices across the city. My Pizza faves currently are Sal and Carmine (UWS), Patsy's Original (East Harlem), Prince St Pizza (LES), Joes (Carmine St.),Best Pizza (BK) Di Fara (BK when Dom makes the pies).

As for CAN JAM, I look forward to checking out some IEMs, notably the Empire Ears Legend X and Noble Khan, while also considering upgrading my cable to a EA Leonidas II. 

I had a great time last year and fully expect to walk away from the event with a diminished bank account. Cheers!


----------



## szore

Hotelfire said:


> Have you tried Suprema Pizza (across form NY Penn Station 31st and 8th)? The slices are a pretty good standard NY Slice, though sauce is slightly sweet.
> 
> I like all this mention of pizza. I lived on the UWS from 2006-2012 and have eaten many slices across the city. My Pizza faves currently are Sal and Carmine (UWS), Patsy's Original (East Harlem), Prince St Pizza (LES), Joes (Carmine St.),Best Pizza (BK) Di Fara (BK when Dom makes the pies).
> 
> ...


Yes, Empire, Noble, Abyss, JHA, Audyze, CA, A&K and a few others...


----------



## Darkestred

Hotelfire said:


> Have you tried Suprema Pizza (across form NY Penn Station 31st and 8th)? The slices are a pretty good standard NY Slice, though sauce is slightly sweet.
> 
> I like all this mention of pizza. I lived on the UWS from 2006-2012 and have eaten many slices across the city. My Pizza faves currently are Sal and Carmine (UWS), Patsy's Original (East Harlem), Prince St Pizza (LES), Joes (Carmine St.),Best Pizza (BK) Di Fara (BK when Dom makes the pies).
> 
> ...



I have not.  But i have heard its decent.  There is another pizza place that opened on 8th.  I think its called Uptown Pizza.

I thought Joe's was decent but not all the hype everyone claims.  Prince St is good.  Di Fara ive been reading is hit and miss even with Dom.  I thought Ignazio's was amazing but then i went back and i was disappointed...

Im curious to see what Adv-Sound is bringing this year...


----------



## szore

Hotelfire said:


> Have you tried Suprema Pizza (across form NY Penn Station 31st and 8th)? The slices are a pretty good standard NY Slice, though sauce is slightly sweet.
> 
> I like all this mention of pizza. I lived on the UWS from 2006-2012 and have eaten many slices across the city. My Pizza faves currently are Sal and Carmine (UWS), Patsy's Original (East Harlem), Prince St Pizza (LES), Joes (Carmine St.),Best Pizza (BK) Di Fara (BK when Dom makes the pies).
> 
> ...



I used to go to Supreme pizza for lunch at least once a week when I worked on 34th and 8th.


----------



## Hotelfire

szore said:


> I used to go to Supreme pizza for lunch at least once a week when I worked on 34th and 8th.


I worked on 7th and 31st across from NY Penn - prior to moving to the city. My go-to pizza spots for lunch at the time working in the area (2003-2009) were Lazarra on the 38th, Pizza 23, and Waldy's.


----------



## szore

Miss those days. Used to go to B&H around the corner and hang out.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Experience the all-new WA11 topaz at the show. If you're like me, all in on USB-C + 4.4mm balanced you'll want to check WA11 out.


----------



## szore (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm down!


----------



## K1030

szore said:


> Miss those days. Used to go to B&H around the corner and hang out.


Best store ever.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Experience the all-new WA11 topaz at the show. If you're like me, all in on USB-C + 4.4mm balanced you'll want to check WA11 out.


Why is it called Topaz now? any changes from the prototype one? And, this is high up there on my list of things to try. Are you guys going to have your own room again?


----------



## Watagump

I am pleased to announce Noble will indeed be having deals at the show. So if you are looking to buy, stop by and I will let you know what is being offered.


----------



## kubig123

Watagump said:


> I am pleased to announce Noble will indeed be having deals at the show. So if you are looking to buy, stop by and I will let you know what is being offered.



I'll stop for sure to try the Khan.


----------



## Watagump

kubig123 said:


> I'll stop for sure to try the Khan.




I will have my own set with me, so if you are going to be in the area Friday, I don't mind giving people some early listening.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> I will have my own set with me, so if you are going to be in the area Friday, I don't mind giving people some early listening.


We're still meeting for burgers Friday night?


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> We're still meeting for burgers Friday night?




Yes sir, which means you can get some Khan time also, if you want. Setup time starts at 8pm, so most likely I will have to be back at the hotel around that time. I will know more once I speak to the folks loaning us the desktop gear.


----------



## NovaFlyer

szore said:


> Miss those days. Used to go to B&H around the corner and hang out.





K1030 said:


> Best store ever.



B&H rocks, I get all my photo gear from them, and have even bought some Fiio gear from them.  Built in an extra day on this CanJam trip just so I could visit the store on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Frankie D

Watagump said:


> I am pleased to announce Noble will indeed be having deals at the show. So if you are looking to buy, stop by and I will let you know what is being offered.


How about an announcement like a CIEM Khan!  Tks.


----------



## Watagump

Frankie D said:


> How about an announcement like a CIEM Khan!  Tks.




I can announce there are no plans to do the Khan as a custom, at this time at least.


----------



## szore

NovaFlyer said:


> B&H rocks, I get all my photo gear from them, and have even bought some Fiio gear from them.  Built in an extra day on this CanJam trip just so I could visit the store on Friday afternoon.



You should swing by Audio46... They will be at CanJam, but their store is great, they have a ton of stuff you can sample.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> Yes sir, which means you can get some Khan time also, if you want. Setup time starts at 8pm, so most likely I will have to be back at the hotel around that time. I will know more once I speak to the folks loaning us the desktop gear.



OK, and I will have my ever-present sp1000m and my Andromeda SS. If we have time we should stop in at Audio46, they have a ton of stuff too, and they will be at the show as well...


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> OK, and I will have my ever-present sp1000m and my Andromeda SS. If we have time we should stop in at Audio46, they have a ton of stuff too, and they will be at the show as well...




My flight arrives at 3:29, assuming its on time. Then its air train and E train ride, so however long that takes. Then check in etc. Not sure on those store hours, but might not be possible, but it might, we will play it by ear.


----------



## NovaFlyer

szore said:


> You should swing by Audio46... They will be at CanJam, but their store is great, they have a ton of stuff you can sample.


Thanks and will do, especially since it's only about 1 1/2 blocks from the hotel.  Friday is mission planned, now just waiting to start!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> My flight arrives at 3:29, assuming its on time. Then its air train and E train ride, so however long that takes. Then check in etc. Not sure on those store hours, but might not be possible, but it might, we will play it by ear.



Planning to visit Audio46 as well on Friday, just got their hours:

Monday - Friday: 
8:15am - 8:00PM 
Saturday:
10:00am - 7:00PM
Sunday:
11:00am - 7:00PM


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Planning to visit Audio46 as well on Friday, just got their hours:
> 
> Monday - Friday:
> 8:15am - 8:00PM
> ...




Those hours don't look promising, unless the people coming with our loaner gear don't come until Sat morning. If they do, then it might work in my favor, I am an early riser anyhow.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> Those hours don't look promising, unless the people coming with our loaner gear don't come until Sat morning. If they do, then it might work in my favor, I am an early riser anyhow.


They are gonna be at the show...


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> They are gonna be at the show...




I know, but I was thinking it would be fun to check out their store.


----------



## NovaFlyer

szore said:


> They are gonna be at the show...





Watagump said:


> I know, but I was thinking it would be fun to check out their store.



Always good to know about the local stores and support them when able.  With photography, most all the local stores have gone out of business since they can't compete with the larger online stores.  Being able to have hands-on gear prior to purchase and the ability to talk with a "local" is invaluable, especially when problems arise.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> I know, but I was thinking it would be fun to check out their store.



Well, they are right on 46th st between 5th and 6th, if we're gonna get a bite anyway we can just as easily do it over there...That's my thinking...


----------



## Lookout57

NovaFlyer said:


> B&H rocks, I get all my photo gear from them, and have even bought some Fiio gear from them.  Built in an extra day on this CanJam trip just so I could visit the store on Friday afternoon.


BH closes @ 1 PM on Friday and is closed on Saturday.


----------



## szore

Any of you people use the Roon music player at home? Man this thing is great!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Lookout57 said:


> BH closes @ 1 PM on Friday and is closed on Saturday.



Thanks for the info.  I arrive Thursday night, so pushing my visit up to Friday morning is no issue, then I'll hit Audio46 in the afternoon after lunch.


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> Well, they are right on 46th st between 5th and 6th, if we're gonna get a bite anyway we can just as easily do it over there...That's my thinking...




If we can eat and get back to the hotel in time and check out the store, I am fine with that. It may end up I have all Friday night, who knows, it will come down to when I have to go setup. There are 2 tiers, Friday at 8, possibly earlier and as early as 7am Sat.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> If we can eat and get back to the hotel in time and check out the store, I am fine with that. It may end up I have all Friday night, who knows, it will come down to when I have to go setup. There are 2 tiers, Friday at 8, possibly earlier and as early as 7am Sat.



https://goo.gl/maps/VzEHRnCdKnt


----------



## joe

szore said:


> https://goo.gl/maps/VzEHRnCdKnt



Five Guys is a solid chain.


----------



## Watagump

We have 5 guys here, been there.


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> We have 5 guys here, been there.



And in my opinion, better than In-N-Out. *ducks*


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> And in my opinion, better than In-N-Out. *ducks*



Different, The Habit I eat at more than both.


----------



## Zhanming057

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Experience the all-new WA11 topaz at the show. If you're like me, all in on USB-C + 4.4mm balanced you'll want to check WA11 out.



I'm going to be honest, I much prefer the design language of the prototype. It looks just a bit too much like a portable battery pack now. No doubt that it will sound very impressive, of course.


----------



## bigshel99

szore said:


> Any of you people use the Roon music player at home? Man this thing is great!



I have not yet but thought about it... was it a pain to setup?


----------



## szore

bigshel99 said:


> I have not yet but thought about it... was it a pain to setup?


Not at all, there was no setup, just install it and let it do its thing.


----------



## bigshel99

szore said:


> Not at all, there was no setup, just install it and let it do its thing.



Cool, I believe they have a server app that works on QNAP NAS where I keep all my media.  I may give it a try this weekend.


----------



## szore

Yes, they do. Their website is rather informative, check it out...

https://roonlabs.com/


----------



## K1030

szore said:


> Any of you people use the Roon music player at home? Man this thing is great!


Roon is a godsend. You can simply just use it to pair with your title and your personal files but you can also get really deep into it there's lots to tinker around with but you can still just make it your average desktop music player. It's basically iTunes for Tony Stark.


----------



## szore

K1030 said:


> Roon is a godsend. You can simply just use it to pair with your title and your personal files but you can also get really deep into it there's lots to tinker around with but you can still just make it your average desktop music player. It's basically iTunes for Tony Stark.


Yeah, add in Tidal integration and you are a musical God! Orpheus!


----------



## Frankie D

szore said:


> You should swing by Audio46... They will be at CanJam, but their store is great, they have a ton of stuff you can sample.


I agree. Audio46 is a great store.  Tks.


----------



## Watagump

Do you guys know how switching seats works on a flight? I have my seats set, going to NY no one has taken the middle seat next to me, so I wont change that hopefully it stays that way. On the flight back I am not so lucky, but there are seats open with no one in the row as of yet. If I print my boarding pass when its 24 hours out, does that mean I am set in my seat selection, or could I change the seats after that, lets say at the terminal. Or do I just change seats at the last minute, then get my boarding pass?


----------



## bigshel99

Watagump said:


> Do you guys know how switching seats works on a flight? I have my seats set, going to NY no one has taken the middle seat next to me, so I wont change that hopefully it stays that way. On the flight back I am not so lucky, but there are seats open with no one in the row as of yet. If I print my boarding pass when its 24 hours out, does that mean I am set in my seat selection, or could I change the seats after that, lets say at the terminal. Or do I just change seats at the last minute, then get my boarding pass?



Depending on the airline you can just do it from the website by modifying your reservation but I tend to change mine at check in when all the others have bought their tickets.  hate when they put someone in the middle when there's a empty row around... I don't need friends


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> Do you guys know how switching seats works on a flight? I have my seats set, going to NY no one has taken the middle seat next to me, so I wont change that hopefully it stays that way. On the flight back I am not so lucky, but there are seats open with no one in the row as of yet. If I print my boarding pass when its 24 hours out, does that mean I am set in my seat selection, or could I change the seats after that, lets say at the terminal. Or do I just change seats at the last minute, then get my boarding pass?


You have to challenge the other person to the Feats of Strength. Whoever wins gets the best seat. Surprised you didn't know this...


----------



## Watagump (Jan 31, 2019)

bigshel99 said:


> Depending on the airline you can just do it from the website by modifying your reservation but I tend to change mine at check in when all the others have bought their tickets.  hate when they put someone in the middle when there's a empty row around... I don't need friends




Yeah I am looking at doing it from the site, but wasn't sure if once I got my boarding pass if that was the final say. Most likely I will change at the last minute, then get my pass, then maybe talk to someone at the terminal also.



szore said:


> You have to challenge the other person to the Feats of Strength. Whoever wins gets the best seat. Surprised you didn't know this...




I thought it might be something difficult like tic tac toe.

[merged]


----------



## bigshel99 (Jan 31, 2019)

Watagump said:


> Yeah I am looking at doing it from the site, but wasn't sure if once I got my boarding pass if that was the final say. Most likely I will change at the last minute, then get my pass, then maybe talk to someone at the terminal also.



Sounds like a plan. Yeah, once you have the boarding pass I think that's all she wrote from the site. Talk to the gate attendant too; they'll change you too (I mean, if it's not like super hectic and you're nice).. or wait until you get on the plane and ask one of the attendants if you can move to an empty row... they're normally cool with it; I did that on a flight to Hawaii a couple months ago.



szore said:


> Yes, they do. Their website is rather informative, check it out...
> 
> https://roonlabs.com/



Just installed. pretty quick setup and pretty slick... now that cost... they have 14 days to make me want to pay it. hahahaha

[merged]


----------



## szore

Pony up! You know you want it...


----------



## Watagump

bigshel99 said:


> Sounds like a plan. Yeah, once you have the boarding pass I think that's all she wrote from the site. Talk to the gate attendant too; they'll change you too (I mean, if it's not like super hectic and you're nice).. or wait until you get on the plane and ask one of the attendants if you can move to an empty row... they're normally cool with it; I did that on a flight to Hawaii a couple months ago.




I have to be nice? Oh crap, whats plan B? Don't say its birth control.


----------



## bigshel99

Watagump said:


> I have to be nice? Oh crap, whats plan B?



Go Yeezy on them...


----------



## szore (Jan 30, 2019)

You're gonna have a blast! CanJam NYC!!!


----------



## Watagump (Jan 31, 2019)

Best flight attendant speech ever?



Hi Michael, I see you. 

[merged]


----------



## hotdog108

Change your seat on the website, at the kiosk during check-in, or at the counter at the terminal. You can even ask to change your seat after you've boarded, as long as it's to an equal or lesser class seat. You can't move to business class even if it's completely empty. I've done all of the above with at least a dozen airlines from different countries during both international and domestic travel.


----------



## Whitigir (Jan 31, 2019)

Will the kids admission be free ? Like 6 and under ? Or are there things for women and kids to do while in there ? Like a good place for food and so on


----------



## szore (Jan 31, 2019)

Watagump said:


> Best flight attendant speech ever?





Whitigir said:


> Will the kids admission be free ? Like 6 and under ? Or are there things for women and kids to do while in there ? Like a good place for food and so on



You're in the heart of NYC! You can do a million things!


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> You're in the heart of NYC! You can do a million things!




Damn, that's a lot.


----------



## Watagump

Tomorrow is going to mean 2 weeks until my flight, its going to feel like 6 months.


----------



## M Siau

szore said:


> Any of you people use the Roon music player at home? Man this thing is great!


We use ROON ROCK here at Benchmark and that will be what we are using as a source for our playback at our booth for CanJam NYC!
I LOVE it and it works really well!


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> Tomorrow is going to mean 2 weeks until my flight, its going to feel like 6 months.


Yeah, I'm super excited!


----------



## Frankie D

Will Dignis be at CanJam?  I am interested in their earphone cases, but would like to see them first.  Thank you.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jan 31, 2019)

Watagump said:


> Do you guys know how switching seats works on a flight? I have my seats set, going to NY no one has taken the middle seat next to me, so I wont change that hopefully it stays that way. On the flight back I am not so lucky, but there are seats open with no one in the row as of yet. If I print my boarding pass when its 24 hours out, does that mean I am set in my seat selection, or could I change the seats after that, lets say at the terminal. Or do I just change seats at the last minute, then get my boarding pass?


 
Easiest way is to check in via the airline's app on your phone and you can change your seat up to an hour or two before departure - at least with United and Delta.  Plus, your boarding pass is on your phone and don't have to worry about losing it.  I also recommend going to www.seatguru.com to look at what seats are good and bad.  I haven't flown any other US airline other than United and Delta, so don't know specifics about any other airline apps / policies.


----------



## AxelCloris

Frankie D said:


> Will Dignis be at CanJam?  I am interested in their earphone cases, but would like to see them first.  Thank you.


I don't recall seeing Dignis at any CanJam outside Singapore, but there are a number of manufacturers who either include Dignis products with their gear or separately as accessories.


----------



## Frankie D

AxelCloris said:


> I don't recall seeing Dignis at any CanJam outside Singapore, but there are a number of manufacturers who either include Dignis products with their gear or separately as accessories.


Thank you.  Do you know who those manufacturers are?  I had wanted to see the Dignis Arca leather case.  Tks.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I may stop by Audio 46 and In Living Stereo on Friday. 

Gotta also experience Kat's Deli. https://www.katzsdelicatessen.com/


----------



## joseph69

HiFiGuy528 said:


> I may stop by Audio 46 and In Living Stereo on Friday.
> 
> Gotta also experience Kat's Deli. https://www.katzsdelicatessen.com/


Go have a burger at 
Jackson Hole Wyoming.


----------



## szore

That makes a few of us stopping in at Audio46 Friday night...


----------



## third_eye

Whitigir said:


> Will the kids admission be free ? Like 6 and under ? Or are there things for women and kids to do while in there ? Like a good place for food and so on



Yes, kids 12 and under are free. See you soon!


----------



## third_eye

It's NYC T-Shirt time! Please reply to the thread with your T-Shirt pre-order by Monday, February 11.



 


 


To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1*

Please note that the T-Shirts are US sizing. *CanJam NYC T-Shirts are $20* and can be paid for with cash (no fee) at the Registration Desk or via credit card (plus $1 processing fee).

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam NYC 2019 is Monday, February 11, 2019. *CanJam Global 2019 volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## Watagump

Free t-shirt for Wata should be mandatory.


----------



## hotdog108

hotdog108-XL-1
hotdog108-S-1


----------



## Watagump

Rich people on my flight, only 4 seats left in mint.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> Rich people on my flight, only 4 seats left in mint.


I still think you should challenge them to an arm wrestling contest...


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> I still think you should challenge them to an arm wrestling contest...




I could just go all Bruce Lee on them, I know Karate and 7 other Japanese words.


----------



## bozebuttons (Feb 1, 2019)

bozebuttons  3xl-1


----------



## Watagump

Ugg, I might be catching  a cold. I guess better now than in 2 weeks. I usually get sick once a year in Jan.


----------



## SalR406

Hi there.  This will be my first CanJam.  Excited about it.  For those who've attended prior shows, do people usually bring their own headphones to audition amps?  I'd like to bring my Utopias.  But I don't want any hassle from security that maybe they think I'm walking out with something I swiped from a booth.  Am I nuts?


----------



## ankuse

SalR406 said:


> Hi there.  This will be my first CanJam.  Excited about it.  For those who've attended prior shows, do people usually bring their own headphones to audition amps?  I'd like to bring my Utopias.  But I don't want any hassle from security that maybe they think I'm walking out with something I swiped from a booth.  Am I nuts?


Many people bring their own equipment so that they can pair it with different products from various vendors.  It is the best way to see what you want to add to your collection and how it works with your products. This will be my third canjam nyc and similar to prior years I will be bringing my own DAP and headphones.


----------



## Watagump

SalR406 said:


> Hi there.  This will be my first CanJam.  Excited about it.  For those who've attended prior shows, do people usually bring their own headphones to audition amps?  I'd like to bring my Utopias.  But I don't want any hassle from security that maybe they think I'm walking out with something I swiped from a booth.  Am I nuts?




Yes people bring their own gear.


----------



## szore

SalR406 said:


> Hi there.  This will be my first CanJam.  Excited about it.  For those who've attended prior shows, do people usually bring their own headphones to audition amps?  I'd like to bring my Utopias.  But I don't want any hassle from security that maybe they think I'm walking out with something I swiped from a booth.  Am I nuts?


Bring it!!!!!


----------



## SalR406

Awesome.  Thanks, guys...


----------



## szore

I'll be bringing my Canon and taking photos and videos and interviews all weekend, then posting the finished product to youtube, so be prepared to be interviewed!


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> Bring it!!!!!




ON.


----------



## EarDrumExplode

my order is one medium t-shirt


----------



## JerkChicken

@third_eye i’d like to preorder an XLarge please


----------



## rantng

@EarDrumExplode @JerkChicken 
Please follow the format provided 



third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1*


----------



## JerkChicken

@JerkChicken-XL-1


----------



## Watagump

The seat next to me on the flight to NY is still not taken, is that a good sign, since its less than 2 weeks away?


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> The seat next to me on the flight to NY is still not taken, is that a good sign, since its less than 2 weeks away?



I just took it.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> I just took it.



That's okay, you can try my Khan's out. Which seat was it you got?


----------



## joe

>.>
<.<

I mean.... um....


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> >.>
> <.<
> 
> I mean.... um....




I was on to your trickery.


----------



## K1030

K1030-XL-1


----------



## twister6

Watagump said:


> The seat next to me on the flight to NY is still not taken, is that a good sign, since its less than 2 weeks away?



If you gonna be as excited on the flight as you are in this thread, then sitting next to you flying from west to east coast... 

Ah, just pulling your leg bro  And keep in mind, as I mentioned before, here on east coast in the last 2 weeks we already cycled twice from 5degF to 60degF, then back down to 5 and now up to 61 tomorrow. The weather is nuts.


----------



## Watagump (Feb 4, 2019)

twister6 said:


> If you gonna be as excited on the flight as you are in this thread, then sitting next to you flying from west to east coast...
> 
> Ah, just pulling your leg bro  And keep in mind, as I mentioned before, here on east coast in the last 2 weeks we already cycled twice from 5degF to 60degF, then back down to 5 and now up to 61 tomorrow. The weather is nuts.




Weather has been going crazy here also. Been off from the rain after having Ice Cream trucks coming around in Jan. Rain ending tomorrow, yet temps are dropping with clear sky's. I will be pretty mellow on the plane ( I think ) have an Ipad for games, and music, also my AK player for music, plus I will watch movies either on my Ipad or the in flight choices.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

twister6 said:


> If you gonna be as excited on the flight as you are in this thread, then sitting next to you flying from west to east coast...
> 
> Ah, just pulling your leg bro  And keep in mind, as I mentioned before, here on east coast in the last 2 weeks we already cycled twice from 5degF to 60degF, then back down to 5 and now up to 61 tomorrow. The weather is nuts.


You ain't lying about that one. It's 62 outside my office here in NJ. lol, crazy-stuff.


----------



## Watagump

Current weather in Manhattan, I deal with those temps here in December sometimes. It can get down in the 30's at night.


----------



## gc335

Does anyone know if you can get impressions done for CIEM at CanJam?  This is my first canjam and I'm not sure who if anyone does them.  For unknown reasons the cheapest place I can find in my area is $120.


----------



## Watagump

gc335 said:


> Does anyone know if you can get impressions done for CIEM at CanJam?  This is my first canjam and I'm not sure who if anyone does them.  For unknown reasons the cheapest place I can find in my area is $120.




People in the past have been doing them.


----------



## gc335

Watagump said:


> People in the past have been doing them.


Thanks... Do you know who?  I know 64 Audio isn't doing them.


----------



## joe

gc335 said:


> Thanks... Do you know who?  I know 64 Audio isn't doing them.



It all depends on the exhibitor and their staff.


----------



## Watagump

Show special have been emailed to Ethan for the Noble booth, keep your eyes peeled. Good solid discounts.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> It all depends on the exhibitor and their staff.




I have less than 2 weeks to learn then. JK of course, I am not doing them, but who knows what the future may hold.


----------



## twister6

gc335 said:


> Does anyone know if you can get impressions done for CIEM at CanJam?  This is my first canjam and I'm not sure who if anyone does them.  For unknown reasons the cheapest place I can find in my area is $120.



I would wait until the show. All CIEM manufacturers usually bring universal versions so you can first determine which one you like. Then, some do impressions for free on the spot (like Empire Ears guys). Or once you decide which CIEM you like, sometimes they can help you with local audiologist recommendation and some pointers (like with a mouth open/closed). 

$120 is way too much. You can make an appointment with an audiologist doctor,  those who involved with a hearing aid, even just to check your ears, pay the usual doctor visit copay and get some impressions while you there.


----------



## Watagump

twister6 said:


> I would wait until the show. All CIEM manufacturers usually bring universal versions so you can first determine which one you like. Then, some do impressions for free on the spot (like Empire Ears guys). Or once you decide which CIEM you like, sometimes they can help you with local audiologist recommendation and some pointers (like with a mouth open/closed).
> 
> $120 is way too much. You can make an appointment with an audiologist doctor,  those who involved with a hearing aid, even just to check your ears, pay the usual doctor visit copay and get some impressions while you there.




For reference my girl does impressions for $50, I have been quoted at much as $300 around here, its amazing how much it can vary.


----------



## szore

gc335 said:


> Does anyone know if you can get impressions done for CIEM at CanJam?  This is my first canjam and I'm not sure who if anyone does them.  For unknown reasons the cheapest place I can find in my area is $120.





Watagump said:


> For reference my girl does impressions for $50, I have been quoted at much as $300 around here, its amazing how much it can vary.


I made a good impression last week...


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> I made a good impression last week...


----------



## gc335

twister6 said:


> I would wait until the show. All CIEM manufacturers usually bring universal versions so you can first determine which one you like. Then, some do impressions for free on the spot (like Empire Ears guys). Or once you decide which CIEM you like, sometimes they can help you with local audiologist recommendation and some pointers (like with a mouth open/closed).
> 
> $120 is way too much. You can make an appointment with an audiologist doctor,  those who involved with a hearing aid, even just to check your ears, pay the usual doctor visit copay and get some impressions while you there.


Yeah, the prices have been all over the place.  I just called three different places and they were all around the $160-170 range.

I'll wait until the show for sure.  I have impressions on file at Empire Ears and my Bravados still fit really well.  Maybe if they are doing them for free it wouldn't be a bad idea to have fresh impressions made.  I'm looking at the LX or maybe Nemesis.  The 64 Audio A6t and A12t are also on my short list but unfortunately they aren't doing impressions. 

Btw, your reviews are fantastic and are my first stop when looking for new gear.  Thanks!  Maybe I'll bump into you at CanJam NY.   I'll be there both days.


----------



## Watagump

Weather forecast for CanJam weekend, of course its a little early to predict.


----------



## twister6

gc335 said:


> Yeah, the prices have been all over the place.  I just called three different places and they were all around the $160-170 range.
> 
> I'll wait until the show for sure.  I have impressions on file at Empire Ears and my Bravados still fit really well.  Maybe if they are doing them for free it wouldn't be a bad idea to have fresh impressions made.  I'm looking at the LX or maybe Nemesis.  The 64 Audio A6t and A12t are also on my short list but unfortunately they aren't doing impressions.
> 
> Btw, your reviews are fantastic and are my first stop when looking for new gear.  Thanks!  Maybe I'll bump into you at CanJam NY.   I'll be there both days.



Definitely, say hello if you see me, I usually have my Tw6 logo t-shirt on


----------



## gc335

twister6 said:


> Definitely, say hello if you see me, I usually have my Tw6 logo t-shirt on


Definitely.  I'll recognize the side of your head (from all the fit pictures)! haha


----------



## twister6

gc335 said:


> Definitely.  I'll recognize the side of your head (from all the fit pictures)! haha



Planning to take another one with @jude, just to keep track how we are aging (cause apparently he doesn't)  This one is from the last year, with me on the left and Nic on the other side.


----------



## gc335

twister6 said:


> Planning to take another one with @jude, just to keep track how we are aging (cause apparently he doesn't)  This one is from the last year, with me on the left and Nic on the other side.


Cool!  I'll be on the lookout for you guys.  Can't wait.


----------



## jude

twister6 said:


> Planning to take another one with @jude, just to keep track how we are aging (cause apparently he doesn't)  This one is from the last year, with me on the left and Nic on the other side.



Alex, I'm looking forward to seeing you (and everyone else) again! Even though it seems to me that time has flown since Shanghai, I'm so ready for another CanJam (or two) right about now.

See you soon, man.


----------



## Watagump

I am going to make is very hard to find me, I will be at the Noble booth, so good luck.


----------



## Dloines

interested in purchasing HD800 S, can I buy at CANJAM at a discounted price?


----------



## tunes

hotdog108 said:


> Bought my tickets two weeks ago, see you there!


Bought my ticket a while ago.  How do I download it??


----------



## joe

tunes said:


> Bought my ticket a while ago.  How do I download it??



@third_eye should be able to help you out with that.


----------



## third_eye

tunes said:


> Bought my ticket a while ago.  How do I download it??



Check for the email that would have been received when the ticket was purchased. Otherwise, just bring a photo ID as we'll have the info at the Registration Desk. See you soon!


----------



## Papa Cara

I'm having trouble purchasing the tickets. I can type all my info except in the credit card bar.


----------



## Papa Cara

Papa Cara said:


> I'm having trouble purchasing the tickets. I can type all my info except in the credit card bar.


nevermind , got it fixed


----------



## tunes

third_eye said:


> Check for the email that would have been received when the ticket was purchased. Otherwise, just bring a photo ID as we'll have the info at the Registration Desk. See you soon!


Understood but can’t remember if I actually bought one.  Senior moment.


----------



## Watagump

tunes said:


> Understood but can’t remember if I actually bought one.  Senior moment.




Check your bank statement or CC account.


----------



## Giraku (Feb 6, 2019)

Giraku-L-1
Giraku-S-1


----------



## EarDrumExplode

EarDrumExplode - M-1


----------



## m8o

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt...



Thought I'd missed the deadline.  Glad to see I didn't...  my reservation:

m8o-XXL-1
m8o-M-1

Thanx!


----------



## gc335

Just a quick update if you are interested in a new CIEM at CanJam....

JH Audio and Empire Ears will be doing impressions at CanJam.  There may be others.


----------



## Watagump

Just a heads up on pizzafest 2019, if everyone does come its going to be a decent size group, invites also may not be done yet. So, I am going to cap my money at $200 that I spend, so anyone who wants to come within reason is still invited. Anything over that, you crazy kids and pitch in for, thanks.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> Just a heads up on pizzafest 2019, if everyone does come its going to be a decent size group, invites also may not be done yet. So, I am going to cap my money at $200 that I spend, so anyone who wants to come within reason is still invited. Anything over that, you crazy kids and pitch in for, thanks.


I got you.


----------



## Watagump

We have also discussed going out after pizza, so I will let the folks that live there decide where. Lets just have a great time, at least one other person got added to the group today, maybe 2.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> We have also discussed going out after pizza, so I will let the folks that live there decide where. Lets just have a great time, at least one other person got added to the group today, maybe 2.


Out where? boats & hoes? lol.


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Out where? boats & hoes? lol.




Boats in Times Square? This I gotta see.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> We have also discussed going out after pizza, so I will let the folks that live there decide where. Lets just have a great time, at least one other person got added to the group today, maybe 2.



I know a great place with good food and lots a spacy tables to hang out in.....

https://goo.gl/maps/AybwaMQuMLr

There is also a great Irish Pub right across the street from Audio 46...


https://goo.gl/maps/M6Y6jxiAuhA2


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> Boats in Times Square? This I gotta see.


Yeah, it's a little cold out here for this stuff. There is that nasty dirty river next to the Island.


----------



## Watagump (Feb 6, 2019)

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Yeah, it's a little cold out here for this stuff. There is that nasty dirty river next to the Island.




Is that the one Kramer swam in on Seinfeld? I know its one of them.



szore said:


> I know a great place with good food and lots a spacy tables to hang out in.....
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/AybwaMQuMLr
> 
> ...




You folks can come up with something, I trust you, I hope. 

[merged]


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> Is that the one Kramer swam in on Seinfeld? I know its one of them.


I don't watch Seinfeld, but are you referring to the Hudson? That is the really dirty one lol. And hopefully going out I don't get too intoxicated because I still have to make it to the Port Authority and take a bus back home to NJ.


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I don't watch Seinfeld, but are you referring to the Hudson? That is the really dirty one lol. And hopefully going out I don't get too intoxicated because I still have to make it to the Port Authority and take a bus back home to NJ.




It was either the Hudson or East River.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> You folks can come up with something, I trust you, I hope.



I would vote Irish Pub, it's a great place, 5 star....


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> I would vote Irish Pub, it's a great place, 5 star....




I vote for the one with the hottest easiest girls.   None of them will be able to resist my West Coast charm.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Lol, well, strip-club and some American Dollars and you'll get what you wanted.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> I vote for the one with the hottest easiest girls.   None of them will be able to resist my West Coast charm.





Watagump said:


> I vote for the one with the hottest easiest girls.   None of them will be able to resist my West Coast charm.


If your budget is only $200, good luck!  No money, no honey!


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> If your budget is only $200, good luck!  No money, no honey!




That's the pizza budget, I am sure I can find a good coupon for the strip club.


----------



## Watagump

Manhattan weather said you guys had a high of 65 today, we are expecting a high of 54 here, so its colder here. See, I can handle temps even colder than NY.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> Manhattan weather said you guys had a high of 65 today, we are expecting a high of 54 here, so its colder here. See, I can handle temps even colder than NY.


It was absolutely beautiful today, Sunday was nice too...


----------



## szore

I just got word, BabyMetal will be performing at the Canjam NYC 2019!!!


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> I just got word, BabyMetal will be performing at the Canjam NYC 2019!!!





I cant wait to see them, I mean who?


----------



## Whitigir

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1*
> ...


Whitigir-L-1
Whitigir-M-1


----------



## gc335

*gc335 -L-1*


----------



## AxelCloris

szore said:


> I just got word, BabyMetal will be performing at the Canjam NYC 2019!!!



I wish...


----------



## m8o

third_eye said:


> *Show Tickets* (Click here to purchase)


I'm sorry for asking again if already asked and answered....  But I need to know that if tickets are purchase now, it will not be mailed to my billing address (as I won't be there to pick it up and have it before the show)?  I pick it up at the check-in desk, correct?  Much thanx.


----------



## m8o (Feb 6, 2019)

szore said:


> I just got word, BabyMetal will be performing at the Canjam NYC 2019!!!


Disclaimer: No flying bugs were harmed in the making of this video... 

Kidding, right?


----------



## joe

m8o said:


> I'm sorry for asking again if already asked and answered....  But I need to know that if tickets are purchase now, it will not be mailed to my billing address (as I won't be there to pick it up and have it before the show)?  I pick it up at the check-in desk, correct?  Much thanx.



Just bring proof of your purchase to the registration desk, and we can get you squared away. Nothing will be mailed to your billing address.


----------



## Frankie D

m8o said:


> I'm sorry for asking again if already asked and answered....  But I need to know that if tickets are purchase now, it will not be mailed to my billing address (as I won't be there to pick it up and have it before the show)?  I pick it up at the check-in desk, correct?  Much thanx.


When you purchase online,  you download your ticket.  You will be able to do it right after you make the purchase, and also from and email that is sent. Nothing is mailed.  Tks.


----------



## szore

m8o said:


> I'm sorry for asking again if already asked and answered....  But I need to know that if tickets are purchase now, it will not be mailed to my billing address (as I won't be there to pick it up and have it before the show)?  I pick it up at the check-in desk, correct?  Much thanx.


You get an email with a barcode. Just print. I think they will have your name at the registration desk anyway.


----------



## m8o (Feb 6, 2019)

Frankie D said:


> When you purchase online,  you download your ticket.  You will be able to do it right after you make the purchase, and also from and email that is sent. Nothing is mailed.  Tks.


Thanks.  So that implies I have a working printer at home.  Not one with dried up ink; and I dont want to buy expensive new ink again just so I use it this once and it can dry up again by the next time I need it... [very big lol].

Okay, will buy tickets at the venue.  Thanx again [and to szore for the same].


----------



## joe

m8o said:


> Thanks.  So that implies I have a working printer at home.  Not one with dried up ink; and I dont want to buy expensive new ink again just so I use it this once and it can dry up again by the next time I need it... [very big lol].
> 
> Okay, will buy tickets at the venue.  Thanx again [and to szore for the same].



If you can pull it up on your phone, that'll be fine.


----------



## m8o

joe said:


> Just bring proof of your purchase to the registration desk, and we can get you squared away. Nothing will be mailed to your billing address.


Thank you.


----------



## joe

m8o said:


> Thank you.  I will assume that can be in the form of what was emailed to me.  As noted previously, I print things so infrequently I'm currently without working ink in a printer; the economics of buying ink just to print out this ticket is sorta high.



Trust me, I understand completely. Heck, in today's world, a lot of times its cheaper to buy a new printer than it is to buy ink cartridges. As long as you have the PDF that was emailed to you, you'll be set. If you have any issues, ask for me, and I'll get you taken care of.


----------



## ralphp@optonline

szore said:


> Any of you people use the Roon music player at home? Man this thing is great!





bigshel99 said:


> I have not yet but thought about it... was it a pain to setup?





szore said:


> Not at all, there was no setup, just install it and let it do its thing.





bigshel99 said:


> Cool, I believe they have a server app that works on QNAP NAS where I keep all my media.  I may give it a try this weekend.





K1030 said:


> Roon is a godsend. You can simply just use it to pair with your title and your personal files but you can also get really deep into it there's lots to tinker around with but you can still just make it your average desktop music player. It's basically iTunes for Tony Stark.



Yes I've been using Roon for about 2 months after switching over from Logitech Media Server and Roon is quite remarkable and works like a charm.

I'm also thinking about going to this year's NYC CanJam since I haven't been to one in a few years.

And I'm also enjoying reading about Pizzafest but I'm puzzled as to why you gentlemen haven't even considered going out to Brooklyn to feast on some killer pizza - http://www.spumonigardens.com/ 

Yeah I know it's not wood fired brick oven but it's real NY pizza made for real New Yorkers.


----------



## Watagump

Ink is cheap on ebay.


----------



## szore

ralphp@optonline said:


> Yes I've been using Roon for about 2 months after switching over from Logitech Media Server and Roon is quite remarkable and works like a charm.
> 
> I'm also thinking about going to this year's NYC CanJam since I haven't been to one in a few years.
> 
> ...


Think it would be a hassle to go all the way to Brooklyn from midtown then back to Manhattan just for pizza...


----------



## Watagump

ralphp@optonline said:


> Yes I've been using Roon for about 2 months after switching over from Logitech Media Server and Roon is quite remarkable and works like a charm.
> 
> I'm also thinking about going to this year's NYC CanJam since I haven't been to one in a few years.
> 
> ...




I picked the place since I am buying up to a certain amount. I think I picked a solid place, but cant say for sure until we try it, I could be wrong about it.


----------



## Frankie D

m8o said:


> Thanks.  So that implies I have a working printer at home.  Not one with dried up ink; and I dont want to buy expensive new ink again just so I use it this once and it can dry up again by the next time I need it... [very big lol].
> 
> Okay, will buy tickets at the venue.  Thanx again [and to szore for the same].


You can also pull up the ticket on your phone and just take a picture of it.  Show the picture and that will be fine.


----------



## Watagump

I am trying to wrap my brain around why someone would take the middle seat on my flight home when there are seats 1 or 2 rows back open, all 3 seats even in some rows. I know there are rows that are the most popular, but come on, maybe they are trying to make me move, then grab my seat, its cat and mouse time I think.


----------



## M Siau

Watagump said:


> I am trying to wrap my brain around why someone would take the middle seat on my flight home when there are seats 1 or 2 rows back open, all 3 seats even in some rows. I know there are rows that are the most popular, but come on, maybe they are trying to make me move, then grab my seat, its cat and mouse time I think.


Don't change anything until the day of.


----------



## Watagump

M Siau said:


> Don't change anything until the day of.




Hey Michael, yeah, I am waiting until its boarding pass time.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> I am trying to wrap my brain around why someone would take the middle seat on my flight home when there are seats 1 or 2 rows back open, all 3 seats even in some rows. I know there are rows that are the most popular, but come on, maybe they are trying to make me move, then grab my seat, its cat and mouse time I think.


I'm telling you, feats of strength, it's the only way.


----------



## Watagump

szore said:


> I'm telling you, feats of strength, it's the only way.




I might have to resort to removing my deodorant, then jogging to JFK from Times Square.


----------



## ralphp@optonline

szore said:


> Think it would be a hassle to go all the way to Brooklyn from midtown then back to Manhattan just for pizza...



Indeed it would be quite the hassle especially since L&Bs is all the way out there in Brooklyn, not very far from Coney Island. I was only being a PITA New Yorker.



Watagump said:


> I picked the place since I am buying up to a certain amount. I think I picked a solid place, but cant say for sure until we try it, I could be wrong about it.



I've eaten at John's and it is a very solid choice. The place is rather small and I would imagine that on a Saturday or Sunday in mid-February there will be a long wait for a table. The thing about NYC and pizza is that there are so many very good pizzerias that having to wait a long time is just never worth it. But with enough friends and lots of beer the wait should go by in no time. 

So when does the discussion about good Chinese restaurants begin?


----------



## Watagump

ralphp@optonline said:


> Indeed it would be quite the hassle especially since L&Bs is all the way out there in Brooklyn, not very far from Coney Island. I was only being a PITA New Yorker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Having to wait is most definitely a concern, they don't take reservations.


----------



## szore

ralphp@optonline said:


> Indeed it would be quite the hassle especially since L&Bs is all the way out there in Brooklyn, not very far from Coney Island. I was only being a PITA New Yorker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live 15 minutes from Coney Island I'm gonna have to try it out...


----------



## ralphp@optonline

szore said:


> I live 15 minutes from Coney Island I'm gonna have to try it out...



You will not be disappointed. Try both kinds of pizza - round and square (as we liked to call them). Also be sure to try some of their spumoni, it's excellent!


----------



## third_eye

I remember going to Spumoni Gardens like 30 years ago.....sauce on top square pizza. That place is legendary.


----------



## Watagump

I am not sure on the head count as of now, but I think we are at 7 minimum. So if you folks in the area think we would be better off going someplace else we can. Lets see what the final number is that Saturday night, people deciding not to come, more deciding to, etc.


----------



## rantng

Watagump said:


> I am trying to wrap my brain around why someone would take the middle seat on my flight home when there are seats 1 or 2 rows back open, all 3 seats even in some rows. I know there are rows that are the most popular, but come on, maybe they are trying to make me move, then grab my seat, its cat and mouse time I think.



Maybe they know it's you and bought that seat on purpose


----------



## tunes

I want to make sure I have enough cable choices with me to hook up to exhibitors amplifiers or external DACs fed by my music collection stored on my Questyle QP1R DAP.  The DAP has optical out only so will bring TOSLINK cable.  I will also bring my CHORD HUGO2 which I think has RCA out. Can I  use it with the QP1R if RCA out is needed? What cables in addition to my TOSLINK would be ideal to cover all connectivity issues so I can audition SUSVARA, STAX SR009, MEZE EMPYREAN, and *ABYSS AB-1266 PHI CC??

Thanks *


----------



## szore

ralphp@optonline said:


> Yes I've been using Roon for about 2 months after switching over from Logitech Media Server and Roon is quite remarkable and works like a charm.
> 
> I'm also thinking about going to this year's NYC CanJam since I haven't been to one in a few years.
> 
> ...


Meh, I used to live a few blocks from Spumoni Gardens I was never impressed; my daughter even went there on a school trip from p.s. 97 on Stillwell Ave, and I went with them. I didnt think it was a big deal.


----------



## Watagump

rantng said:


> Maybe they know it's you and bought that seat on purpose




You mean because I am awesome? Or because they want to punish me? By the way, pizza thread is up.


----------



## rantng (Feb 6, 2019)

Watagump said:


> You mean because I am awesome? Or because they want to punish me? By the way, pizza thread is up.



.....................................or punish themselves?


----------



## Whitigir

rantng said:


> .....................................or punish themselves?


Roflmao, the humor is building up quiet nicely! Will be an excellent canjam this year


----------



## K1030

Whitigir said:


> Roflmao, the humor is building up quiet nicely! Will be an excellent canjam this year


If you're into comedy, especially imoorvised comedy. Check out the UCB Theatre 555 42nd St. Shows at 730 and 9. Support my alma mater. Bring your pizza.


----------



## joseph69

ralphp@optonline said:


> And I'm also enjoying reading about Pizzafest but I'm puzzled as to why you gentlemen haven't even considered going out to Brooklyn to feast on some killer pizza - http://www.spumonigardens.com/
> 
> Yeah I know it's not wood fired brick oven but it's real NY pizza made for real New Yorkers.


 My parts stock room was around the corner on Highlawn & S and some of the guys liked to go there for lunch and I never thought their pizza was good, at all. I went there this past summer with some friends from NC, one who've never been there, and we were all very disappointed.


----------



## szore

Off topic, but relevant and fascinating, yet obvious...:

https://metro.co.uk/2019/02/07/mill...olden-age-pop-today-research-reveals-8462993/


----------



## ralphp@optonline

joseph69 said:


> My parts stock room was around the corner on Highlawn & S and some of the guys liked to go there for lunch and I never thought their pizza was good, at all. I went there this past summer with some friends from NC, one who've never been there, and we were all very disappointed.



I grew up in Brooklyn, not very far from Spumoni Gardens, and back then (we're talking over 20 years ago) it was one of the pizza parlors in all of Brooklyn. Since I haven't been there recently I will take your word for the decline in quality. But hey there's always Lenny's Pizza, made famous in Saturday Night Fever:


----------



## M Siau (Feb 7, 2019)

tunes said:


> I want to make sure I have enough cable choices with me to hook up to exhibitors amplifiers or external DACs fed by my music collection stored on my Questyle QP1R DAP.  The DAP has optical out only so will bring TOSLINK cable.  I will also bring my CHORD HUGO2 which I think has RCA out. Can I  use it with the QP1R if RCA out is needed? What cables in addition to my TOSLINK would be ideal to cover all connectivity issues so I can audition SUSVARA, STAX SR009, MEZE EMPYREAN, and *ABYSS AB-1266 PHI CC??
> 
> Thanks *


The optical cable or RCA coax can plug into the back of any of the 10+ Benchmark DAC3/HPA4 systems that will be at the show. I will also have several extra cables at the Benchmark booth where we will have a nice selection of headphones to try.


----------



## rantng

joseph69 said:


> My parts stock room was around the corner on Highlawn & S and some of the guys liked to go there for lunch and I never thought their pizza was good, at all. I went there this past summer with some friends from NC, one who've never been there, and we were all very disappointed.



I wouldn’t recommend L&B for anyone looking for “NY style” pizza, they will be severely disappointed/confused. I’m not even sure what to classify their pizza as, as its not a regular Sicilian square either. Ive never been a fan of the pizza, but many of my friends and family do like it. It looks like deep dish, but it’s actually the thick fluffy dough with the crispy crust that gives it the thickness, rather than the cheese and sauce. I will say I love their spumoni and Italian ices though. They actually do have a pretty good full Italian menu; the linguini w/white clam sauce is pretty good.


----------



## joseph69

rantng said:


> I wouldn’t recommend L&B for anyone looking for “NY style” pizza, they will be severely disappointed/confused. I’m not even sure what to classify their pizza as, as its not a regular Sicilian square either. Ive never been a fan of the pizza, but many of my friends and family do like it. It looks like deep dish, but it’s actually the thick fluffy dough with the crispy crust that gives it the thickness, rather than the cheese and sauce. I will say I love their spumoni and Italian ices though. They actually do have a pretty good full Italian menu; the linguini w/white clam sauce is pretty good.


I think it was 'famous' because of its location back in the day, to be quite honest.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> You mean because I am awesome? Or because they want to punish me? By the way, pizza thread is up.


Link?


----------



## third_eye

Here is the Seminar Schedule for next week. Spaces are limited so plan accordingly! 
*
CanJam NYC 2019 Seminar Schedule*
Join us in the Majestic/Music Box rooms on the 6th floor for a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry’s leading experts in audio technology. Always entertaining, extremely engaging, and very informative, these seminars give you a behind the scenes look at the headphone audio industry like nothing else.

*Saturday, February 16*

*1pm-2pm Measuring Headphones Today: Precision & Challenges*
Jude Mansilla of Head-Fi.org will examine the level of precision needed to measure today’s headphones and IEMs, modeling human perception, how measurement data is obtained, why headphone measurements matter, and why they sometimes don’t. He'll also discuss some of the new challenges that today's headphones and earphones can present for those who want to measure them.

*2:30-3:30 It’s 2019! So Why Are You Still Measuring Audio Devices Like It’s 1969?*
Audio test methods and techniques have hardly changed in the past several decades. Frequency response is primarily measured using a sine wave stimulus. Distortion is primarily determined using sine waves, with Total Harmonic Distortion (THD) typically being the only result that is published. This presentation will focus on new techniques for characterizing performance of any type of audio device using speech and music to complement traditional audio test and measurement methods. Presented by Dan Foley of Audio Precision and ALMA.

*4pm-5pm Chord Hugo TT 2 Technical Seminar With Rob Watts*
The Chord Electronics Hugo TT2 is much more than a desktop version of the portable Hugo 2. Rob Watts will be talking about the new design and technologies behind the Chord Electronics Hugo TT 2, how it differs from its portable sibling, including a presentation of the Hugo TT 2’s measured performance.


*Sunday, February 17*

*12:30-1:30pm Chord Hugo M Scaler Technical Talk With Rob Watts*
Rob Watts will be talking about the importance of transients for auditory perception, and how digital audio has problems in recreating transients accurately enough. He will then talk in detail about the Chord Electronics Hugo M Scaler, which guarantees better than 16-bit reconstruction of transients, with the one-million tap WTA filter employed in the Hugo M Scaler.

*2pm-3pm CanJam NYC 2019 Personal Audio AMA (Ask Me Anything)*
How do headphone engineers achieve their desired tuning? Will digital audio ever approach analog? How much do audio measurements really matter? You have questions. Bring them to the CanJam NYC 2019 Personal Audio AMA, and let our distinguished panel -- Paul Barton (NAD/PSB), Dan Clark (MrSpeakers), Dan Foley (Audio Precision and ALMA) and Rob Watts (Chord Electronics) -- answer them all. This panel will be moderated by Head-Fi staffer Warren Chi.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

third_eye said:


> Here is the Seminar Schedule for next week. Spaces are limited so plan accordingly!
> *
> CanJam NYC 2019 Seminar Schedule*
> Join us in the Majestic/Music Box rooms on the 6th floor for a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry’s leading experts in audio technology. Always entertaining, extremely engaging, and very informative, these seminars give you a behind the scenes look at the headphone audio industry like nothing else.
> ...


Ethan, is the Sennheiser HE-1 making rounds @ this years Canjam NYC?


----------



## third_eye

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Ethan, is the Sennheiser HE-1 making rounds @ this years Canjam NYC?



Not this time.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

third_eye said:


> Not this time.


----------



## third_eye (Feb 9, 2019)

Show Specials for CanJam NYC! We'll be updating this list over the next week and will also provide attendees with a list at the Registration Desk.




*
64 Audio*
20% off the U12t, tio Trio, U18t, and tia Fourte
Visit booth to enter a giveaway to win a tia Trio, drawing will be on Sunday, February 17th at 3pm. Winner does not need to be present at time of drawing.
*ADVANCED*
20% off select products
Free Impressions for custom orders
*Audio 46*
Audio 46 will have multiple giveaways from final, Grado Labs and others. Visit booth for more details.
10% off CanJam Special, some Manufacturer Restrictions apply.
*Benchmark Media Systems*
10% off all A-Stock products, visit booth for more details
Visit booth for a chance to win a DAC3 B (winner does not need to be present to win)
*Caprice Audio*
15% off select products
*Dekoni Audio*
First 50 people to visit booth and sign up for email list get a free 4 pack set of Dekoni Nuggets
Every purchase of the Dekoni Blue gets a free Slappa headphone case
Raffle each day to give away a pair of Dekoni Blue
*Empire Ears*
15% off universal IEMs and 20% off custom IEMs
Free Impressions for custom orders
*HIFIMAN*
$279 (plus $10 shipping) show pricing for Sundara (SRP: $399)
*iFi audio *
Visit iFi audio at CanJam NYC and sign up for a chance to win an xCan amplifier, valued at $299. iFi will be giving away one xCAN each day!
*JH Audio*
up to 20% off custom IEMs purchased during the show and free ear impressions
Free IEM cleanings for current JH Audio customers
*Kimber Kable*
10% off on Kimber Kable products
*Lenbrook *
Visit the NAD and PSB at Booth C10 and sign up for a chance to win a NAD D 3045 Hybrid Digital DAC Amplifier valued at $700 as well as NAD and PSB headphones valued at up to $400 each
15% off NAD and PSB headphones
*MrSpeakers*
10% off at the show
*MusicTeck*
15% off at the show
15% off storewide with coupon code 2019NYCCANJAM (shop.musicteck.com)
Visit booth to enter giveaway promotions for: HiBy R3, Shanling ME100, and Cayin N3
*Noble Audio*
15% off customs for Katana and Encore
20% off universals
*Qobuz*
Free qobuz trial subscription - pick up your qobuz trial card at the Registration Desk
*Redscape Audio*
15% off Redscape 3D audio software
*Rupert Neve Designs *
Limited number of RNHP units at $399, visit booth for more details
*Westone*
30% off old W series line
25% off of the UM Pro, AM Pro, and custom lines
Free Impressions for custom orders
*Woo Audio*
10% off on Woo Audio products


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Link?




Head south, then turn left at the first intersection, after that go about 3 miles until you see the giant turtle being attacked by a gang of snails, but pay attention it happens pretty fast.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-ny-2019-pizzafest-thread.899474/#post-14765300


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> Head south, then turn left at the first intersection, after that go about 3 miles until you see the giant turtle being attacked by a gang of snails, but pay attention it happens pretty fast.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-ny-2019-pizzafest-thread.899474/#post-14765300


You guys/gals really do smoke that good, good out in California lol


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> You guys/gals really do smoke that good, good out in California lol




Just imagine if I really did, or maybe don't, it might be even scarier.


----------



## Watagump

Weekend weather forecast update. Bah, I guess I should include Sunday next time.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

40 isn't bad.


----------



## Watagump

It was 38 here in the morning.


----------



## Watagump

I better get some use out of all the cold weather clothes I bought, play nice mother nature, but don't get evil.


----------



## buzzlulu

When is the last day tickets can be purchased online?  Not sure if I'm going Saturday or Sunday.
Past years Sunday morning has been calm


----------



## Watagump

buzzlulu said:


> When is the last day tickets can be purchased online?  Not sure if I'm going Saturday or Sunday.
> Past years Sunday morning has been calm




See if Ethan still needs volunteers, you can get a free ticket.


----------



## buzzlulu

Not interested in a free ticket


----------



## joe

While @third_eye can confirm, I believe you can purchase online until the show is over on Sunday. (in cases where one would need to pay via credit card, as we only accept cash at registration.)


----------



## Watagump

Noble will be at booth D20, walk in the door and BOOM, you see the most handsome guy on the planet. Yes, I know I just set myself up for a huge onslaught of jokes directed at me, have at it.


----------



## szore

ralphp@optonline said:


> I grew up in Brooklyn, not very far from Spumoni Gardens, and back then (we're talking over 20 years ago) it was one of the pizza parlors in all of Brooklyn. Since I haven't been there recently I will take your word for the decline in quality. But hey there's always Lenny's Pizza, made famous in Saturday Night Fever:



Yep, looks like 86th street...


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

When is the Canjam video releasing?


----------



## snk8699

third_eye said:


> Show Specials for CanJam NYC! We'll be updating this list over the next week and will also provide attendees with a list at the Registration Desk.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



If the above description doesn't include 'at the show', does that mean the discounts are also available online during the event?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

snk8699 said:


> If the above description doesn't include 'at the show', does that mean the discounts are also available online during the event?



We will enable coupon code "*canjamnyc19*" on our website beginning on Saturday (16th) and goes through Monday (18th). The code will be active for Woo Audio and Kimber Kable products above $100.


----------



## Watagump

Possible snow or flurries.


----------



## Watagump

Just a small sample of stuff coming to NY with me.


----------



## M Siau

Watagump said:


> Just a small sample of stuff coming to NY with me.


careful not to bring too much stuff those IEMs can eat up space real quick!


----------



## rantng

Watagump said:


> Just a small sample of stuff coming to NY with me.


----------



## m8o

CanJam NYC always seems to bring the winter with it...


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

It will not be snowing at 42 degrees on Saturday.


----------



## Watagump

M Siau said:


> careful not to bring too much stuff those IEMs can eat up space real quick!




Hopefully my backpack can handle the task.


----------



## Watagump

The Noble booth just got taken up a notch, treats will be available. I will have the mostest besest booth.


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> The Noble booth just got taken up a notch, treats will be available. I will have the mostest besest booth.



Oh snap! (into a Twizzler....)


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> The Noble booth just got taken up a notch, treats will be available. I will have the mostest besest booth.





joe said:


> Oh snap! (into a Twizzler....)


With such a low bar for booth candy - I am almost glad I could not participate this CanJam...


----------



## rantng

Zachik said:


> With such a low bar for booth candy - I am almost glad I could not participate this CanJam...



Oh snap!


----------



## Watagump

I may not be done, 210 Twizzlers may not be enough, might pick up either some Red Vines or Peanut M&M's from Costco.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> Oh snap! (into a Twizzler....)




No, no, its.


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> No, no, its.



But it's not Slim Jims. I'm just sayin'.

(RIP Mr. Poffo.)


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> But it's not Slim Jims. I'm just sayin'.
> 
> (RIP Mr. Poffo.)




True, licorice is actually GOOD.


----------



## Zachik

Here is what I expect at CanJam SoCal:


----------



## Watagump

I will hit up Costco tomorrow and see what they have in store, Tootsie Rolls look like a solid option. I am trying to stick with stuff that's wrapped, but its not a given I will get more of that.


----------



## Watagump

People were not kidding about weather being finicky, now it says rain and the snow and possible flurries are out.


----------



## Watagump

I hope my FREE candy is good enough. Only going be carrying 10 lbs in my backpack, not including other things.


----------



## attmci

Watagump said:


> I hope my FREE candy is good enough. Only going be carrying 10 lbs in my backpack, not including other things.


NY/NJ area has a store called Costco.


----------



## m8o

attmci said:


> NY/NJ area has a store called Costco


Thought that place requires membership.


----------



## Watagump (Feb 9, 2019)

m8o said:


> Thought that place requires membership.




Costco does, the chocolates are from there. I even checked Google maps to see if one was close to Manhattan, its not.


----------



## Lookout57

The closest Costco to Manhattan is in Clifton, NJ.


----------



## Watagump (Feb 9, 2019)

Lookout57 said:


> The closest Costco to Manhattan is in Clifton, NJ.




Google maps says Queens location is 5 miles or so, from the Marriott I am using as the starting point.


----------



## rantng

Keep in mind all that candy


Watagump said:


> Google maps says Queens location is 5 miles or so, from the Marriott I am using as the starting point.



The one on 117th St may be easier. You wouldn't have to head into Queens/use any bridges/tunnels. I rarely venture into Queens if I can avoid it.

I think you have enough candy though. At this point you're probably carrying more candy weight than audio weight, hehe.


----------



## twister6

Why don't we all dress up in Halloween costumes and go trick-or-treating at Wata's table


----------



## Watagump

twister6 said:


> Why don't we all dress up in Halloween costumes and go trick-or-treating at Wata's table




That's the beauty of my candy, no need to dress up, come as ugly as you are.


----------



## Watagump

rantng said:


> Keep in mind all that candy
> 
> 
> The one on 117th St may be easier. You wouldn't have to head into Queens/use any bridges/tunnels. I rarely venture into Queens if I can avoid it.
> ...




Easily more candy weight, its all going in my backpack, I have done test packing, I know, pretty sad.


----------



## Niyologist

Watagump said:


> People were not kidding about weather being finicky, now it says rain and the snow and possible flurries are out.



That's why I'm watching it for all of you. I'm a soon to be Meteorologist.


----------



## Watagump

I have some updated amazing news, I am going to buy CD's off the guys in Times Square, the Noble booth will have the best music at the show.


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> I have some updated amazing news, I am going to buy CD's off the guys in Times Square, the Noble booth will have the best music at the show.


----------



## meringo

Watagump said:


> Google maps says Queens location is 5 miles or so, from the Marriott I am using as the starting point.



I live next to (off of?) Costco on Vernon Blvd Queens.


----------



## Watagump

meringo said:


> I live next to (off of?) Costco on Vernon Blvd Queens.




I am looking at it right now on Google maps, interesting looking building.


----------



## Mystic

*Mystic-M-2
Mystic-S-1*


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> Easily more candy weight, its all going in my backpack, I have done test packing, I know, pretty sad.


Geez, you're going on an aeroplane not launching into space haha.


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Geez, you're going on an aeroplane not launching into space haha.




My brain has this you have to feel 100% ready type of thing. I keep adding things so then I practice packing with the new things, I don't have OCD or anything, I think.  Just tried something new, some candy in my backpack, some in my roller carry on, now I am done, for now.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> My brain has this you have to feel 100% ready type of thing. I keep adding things so then I practice packing with the new things, I don't have OCD or anything, I think.  Just tried something new, some candy in my backpack, some in my roller carry on, now I am done, for now.


Right before you are ready to leave you'll dump it out and pack it again lol.


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Right before you are ready to leave you'll dump it out and pack it again lol.




Its not THAT bad.


----------



## Watagump

So, which candy will be the least popular, the York Peppermint's?


----------



## AxelCloris

Watagump said:


> So, which candy will be the least popular, the York Peppermint's?


That word. I do not think it means what you think it means. York patties are one of the best candy confections known to man.


----------



## Watagump

AxelCloris said:


> That word. I do not think it means what you think it means. York patties are one of the best candy confections known to man.




But compared to whats in the bag, I dont think people will take them as much as other choices.


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> But compared to whats in the bag, I dont think people will take them as much as other choices.


----------



## Watagump

Snickers, 100 Grand, Twix, Reeses, that's some tough competition. Even M&M's are in the mix, I could see the York's and Almond Joy being left over.


----------



## AxelCloris

My guess is Almond Joy and 100 Grand will be bringing up the rear.


----------



## joe




----------



## rantng

I recently bought 5.25lbs (175 pcs) of York Peppermint Patties & a 5lb bag of Andes mints for my office...


----------



## AxelCloris

A 5+ lb bag of Yorks would not be safe near me. I would absolutely demolish the contents given the opportunity.


----------



## Watagump (Feb 9, 2019)

I will eat all the 100 Grand and declare a new champion. I am pretty proud of myself, when I put the Twizzlers into one giant bag, I didn't eat any.


----------



## Velozity

Velozity-3XL-1


My wife gave me a hall pass for next weekend!  Short 2hr drive for me.  See you there!


----------



## Niyologist (Feb 10, 2019)

Preliminary Forecast for February 16th - 17th, 2019.

*SUBJECT TO CHANGE*

New York City

Saturday, February 16th, 2019
Rain. Heavy at Times. Highs in the mid to upper 50s. Winds South at 15-25 mph. Chance of Rain at 50%. Lows in the Mid 30s.

Sunday, February 17th, 2019
Mostly Sunny. Much colder. Highs in the mid to upper 30s. Gusty winds possible. Lows in the Mid to Upper 20s.


----------



## third_eye

AudioValve is offering a 25% coupon for CanJam NYC attendees! Visit the AudioValve booth for for your coupon, valid until March 31, 2019.


----------



## Watagump

Velozity said:


> Preliminary Forecast for February 16th - 17th, 2019.
> 
> *SUBJECT TO CHANGE*
> 
> ...




You are not going to make it if you don't tell us about Meteor's.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

When is the Canjam video coming out? @jude


----------



## Watagump

I have some bad news to report about the licorice, there is now less after freshness testing. The things are a minor pain in the butt to open also.


----------



## AxelCloris

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> When is the Canjam video coming out? @jude


Patience, Pete-san.


----------



## Watagump

Accuweather, is it really? The low temps from Friday through the rest of the days after seems kinda high.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

AxelCloris said:


> Patience, Pete-san.


Lmao


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> I have some bad news to report about the licorice, there is now less after freshness testing. The things are a minor pain in the butt to open also.



*TSA-approved multi-tool*, bro.


----------



## ralphp@optonline

joe said:


> *TSA-approved multi-tool*, bro.



I only see 8 tools listed and none of them say "Twizzler opener"


----------



## Zachik

ralphp@optonline said:


> I only see 8 tools listed and none of them say "Twizzler opener"


Aren't the tweezers for the Twizzlers?!


----------



## joe

Zachik said:


> Aren't the tweezers for the Twizzlers?!



You'll have to show up to find out.


----------



## Zachik

joe said:


> You'll have to show up to find out.


Joe - Wish I could!
Very optimistic about SoCal, though


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> *TSA-approved multi-tool*, bro.




The tool will be a waste, once I practice eating them all I will have it down.


----------



## Niyologist

Watagump said:


> Accuweather, is it really? The low temps from Friday through the rest of the days after seems kinda high.


I've known Accuweather for at least 14 years. I've even been on their Weather Forums (More accurate source that is gone). Accuweather isn't entirely accurate. I use Dark Sky for a quick check.


----------



## m8o (Feb 10, 2019)

Watagump said:


> Accuweather, is it really?


Wow, forecast went up some ten degrees since a few days ago.  Good.  But hope it isn't a drenched either.

I find (local NYC) channel 7, which is Accuweather is still better than channel 4, NBC.  I've had a couple weekends ruined years past following NBC forecasting which  was way off.  Regardless, no forecasting is very dependable over 3 days out.


----------



## bigshel99

Right now, weather looking like last year's CanJam... reasonably mild and pouring rain. Hopefully rain won't be until late Friday, if at all... wanna enjoy some dry NYC for the day.


----------



## Watagump

m8o said:


> Wow, forecast went up some ten degrees since a few days ago.  Good.  But hope it isn't a drenched either.
> 
> I find (local NYC) channel 7, which is Accuweather is still better than channel 4, NBC.  I've had a couple weekends ruined years past following NBC forecasting which  was way off.  Regardless, no forecasting is very dependable over 3 days out.




I have found that the one thing they get correct a pretty high % of the time is wind. Channel 7 and 4 ABC and NBC I also watch here, online I look at channel 7 which like you said is Accuweather, my MSN homepage weather, fogettaboutit.


----------



## m8o (Feb 10, 2019)

joe said:


> *TSA-approved multi-tool*, bro.


  Really? Looks like something they'll take away from me in LGA or Kennedy.

I can't believe things I've had taken away from me travelling out of NYC.  Yet travelling back out of Palm Beach my mother in-law once had me bring up these huge knitting needles, you would call them spears as I did, and had no problem thru TSA.  VERY BIG LOL !


----------



## twister6

bigshel99 said:


> Right now, weather looking like last year's CanJam... reasonably mild and pouring rain. Hopefully rain won't be until late Friday, if at all... wanna enjoy some dry NYC for the day.



Last year was bad, not a snowflake the whole week until Saturday after 4pm started to snow.  Took hours to drag my arse back to NJ, driving in a snow blizzard on Turnpike


----------



## joe

twister6 said:


> Last year was bad, not a snowflake the whole week until Saturday after 4pm started to snow.  Took hours to drag my arse back to NJ, driving in a snow blizzard on Turnpike



I don't remember snow at all. @twister6, it's your job now to keep the snow at bay.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Snow won't bother me, but rain sucks.


----------



## Watagump

Rain is suppose to be back here again on Wednesday, all the way through Sunday. So its possible I might be seeing rain in both NY and when I get back home.


----------



## twister6

joe said:


> I don't remember snow at all. @twister6, it's your job now to keep the snow at bay.



Don't count on me, Joe, but I will try my best 

@Niyologist you will be proud of me   Apparently, you can get the previous weather, so I looked up NY/NJ last year (2018) Saturday 17th.  That afternoon was the lowest temp point of the week with snow in afternoon, got worse south of Newark on the way home.  The walk (or the drive) down the weather memory lane


----------



## Niyologist

twister6 said:


> Don't count on me, Joe, but I will try my best
> 
> @Niyologist you will be proud of me   Apparently, you can get the previous weather, so I looked up NY/NJ last year (2018) Saturday 17th.  That afternoon was the lowest temp point of the week with snow in afternoon, got worse south of Newark on the way home.  The walk (or the drive) down the weather memory lane



Oh yeah. I remember that now.


----------



## szore (Feb 12, 2019)

This is who I am interested in seeing, time allowed...

64 Audio*  YES

ABYSS Headphones* YES

 Advanced-no

Astell&Kern* YES

 Audeze* YES

 Audio 46* YES

 Audio Plus Services (focal) no

 Audio-Technica Maybe

 AudioValve RETAILER NO

 Auris Audio AMPS NO

 Benchmark Media Systems YES**

 Beyerdynamic* YES

 Campfire Audio* YES

 Caprice Audio no

 Cardas Audio no

 Cayin Audio no

 Chord Electronics* HUGO 2  YES

 Dekoni Audio no

 Earsonics* YES

 EarStudio no

 Effect Audio no

 Empire Ears* YES

 Focal* YES

 Final* YES, D8000 headphone.

 FiiO maybe

 Grado YES

 Headamp Audio Electronics retailer NO

 Hifiman* YES

 iFi Audio (amps and dacs) NO

 InEar -- ?

 Innuos no

 Jerry Harvey Audio* YES

 Jomo Audio YES! (3-way hybrid)

 Lotoo YES, player

 Labkable YES. CABLES

 Meze Audio YES EMPYREAN Headphone

 MrSpeakers YES Headphones

 MusicTeck RETAILER YES (Canary 3 way hybrid)?

 Mytek YES, DACS and AMPS

 NAD NO

 Nimbus NO

 Noble Audio* YES (3-way hybrid)

 OBravo* YESSS! (RA)

 Project-Audio Systems NO

 PSB NO

 Qdc MAYBE if time...

 Redscape Audio NO

 RHA* YES  CL2

 Rupert Neve Designs NO

Schiit Audio* YES

 SendyAudio* YES IEM

 Sennheiser* YES

 Soekris NO DACS AMPS

 Sonarworks NO

 Sony* YES!!!

 SPL YES (CURIOUS)

 STAX* YES

 Swan Song Audio MAYBE AMPS

 The Source AV  NO  RETAILER

 Ultrasone* YES (Headphones)!

 Unique Melody* YES

 Violectric NO

 Westone* YES

 Woo Audio * YES

 ZMF Headphones* YES


----------



## Watagump

I am calling you York Peppermint Patty fans out, they talked about this on the radio this morning, then started talking about how good they are and other things to eat them with. None of you brought it up. 

https://nationaldaycalendar.com/national-peppermint-patty-day-february-11/


----------



## K1030

Watagump said:


> I am calling you York Peppermint Patty fans out, they talked about this on the radio this morning, then started talking about how good they are and other things to eat them with. None of you brought it up.
> 
> https://nationaldaycalendar.com/national-peppermint-patty-day-february-11/


I didn't want to sound like a drunk but definitely take a handful of them,  a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream, a few ice cubes, and a bunch of vodka, then put it in a blender. Enjoy.


----------



## rantng

Totally didn’t know about this. I’ve only ever had them plain with nothing else. I think I’ll go have some now.


----------



## Watagump

K1030 said:


> I didn't want to sound like a drunk but definitely take a handful of them,  a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream, a few ice cubes, and a bunch of vodka, then put it in a blender. Enjoy.




Ice Cream was the major thing they talked about on the radio.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Grado is finally attending Canjam?


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Grado is finally attending Canjam?




Listed as being in booth C4.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Cool little map.


----------



## Watagump

Exhibitor map.


----------



## Watagump

Should I buy more licorice to replace what I have eaten, or just stop eating it, or buy more and eat some of that also?


----------



## AxelCloris (Feb 11, 2019)

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Grado is finally attending Canjam?


You'll be able to audition some Grado products at Audio46's exhibit, C4.



Watagump said:


> I am calling you York Peppermint Patty fans out, they talked about this on the radio this morning, then started talking about how good they are and other things to eat them with. None of you brought it up.
> 
> https://nationaldaycalendar.com/national-peppermint-patty-day-february-11/


We wanted to spare you. It's a long, dark rabbit hole once you realize just how incredible York patties are. One of my favorites is to have a York or two after Skyline (Cincinnati chili). Divine.


----------



## third_eye

Guys, here is the Exhibitor Directory to go along with the Show Map.


----------



## bigshel99

Watagump said:


> Should I buy more licorice to replace what I have eaten, or just stop eating it, or buy more and eat some of that also?



I feel like you already know the answer... I mean, there really is only one acceptable one.


----------



## Watagump (Feb 11, 2019)

bigshel99 said:


> I feel like you already know the answer... I mean, there really is only one acceptable one.




Number 3 it is.



AxelCloris said:


> You'll be able to audition some Grado products at Audio46's exhibit, C4.
> 
> 
> We wanted to spare you. It's a long, dark rabbit hole once you realize just how incredible York patties are. One of my favorites is to have a York or two after Skyline (Cincinnati chili). Divine.




I have never cared for peppermint types of candy, so feel free to come on by and grab as many as you like. I don't mind hard candy with peppermint flavors, but just not a fan of chocolate covered types, Jr Mints etc.

[merged]


----------



## seamon (Feb 11, 2019)

How to get a Canjam Emblem next to your profile pic once you attend?
Edit: Do you get it automatically when you buy the ticket?


----------



## Watagump

seamon said:


> How to get a Canjam Emblem next to your profile pic once you attend?




PM Joe, you don't need to wait to attend.


----------



## seamon

Thanks @joe
My first Canjam


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> PM Joe, you don't need to wait to attend.



Or I see the posted asking about it in the thread, and bam! You're all set, @seamon ! (But anyone else, please PM me, and I'll get you squared away. No need to clutter the thread with badge requests.)


----------



## Watagump (Feb 11, 2019)

I really wish Costco sold these, the grape is awesome.









joe said:


> Or I see the posted asking about it in the thread, and bam! You're all set, @seamon ! (But anyone else, please PM me, and I'll get you squared away. No need to clutter the thread with badge requests.)




Damn son, you be quick.

[merged]


----------



## seamon

I hope I'll be able to audition the legendary Ultrasone Edition 10


----------



## Watagump

seamon said:


> Thanks @joe
> My first Canjam




You are in for a treat.


----------



## Giraku

seamon said:


> I hope I'll be able to audition the legendary Ultrasone Edition 10


Do you mean Edition Eleven?


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> You are in for a treat.


I hope some better treat than twizzlers.... grape or otherwise....


----------



## seamon

Giraku said:


> Do you mean Edition Eleven?


The one Tyll reviewed


----------



## Watagump

seamon said:


> The one Tyll reviewed




If memory serves me those are the ones that just toasted his ears with I believe screeching treble.


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> I hope some better treat than twizzlers.... grape or otherwise....




Ahem, grape are Redvines, licorice noob.


----------



## Watagump

For anyone that wants to write their head-fi handle on their badge, stop by the Noble booth. I have a red sharpie packed up and ready to go. In the past its been a slight chore to find a nice pen at the shows to do that, so now you have 2 reasons to stop by, candy and a Sharpie. Oh, if you want to listen to some stuff I guess that can be arranged also.


----------



## seamon

Watagump said:


> If memory serves me those are the ones that just toasted his ears with I believe screeching treble.


Yes.


----------



## Whitigir

Ugh, where is Sony at ?


----------



## Watagump

Whitigir said:


> Ugh, where is Sony at ?




Maybe they were bad so Ethan is making them stand outside.


----------



## seamon

Watagump said:


> Maybe they were bad so Ethan is making them stand outside.


Touche.
Will yall have the Genghis Khan?


----------



## Watagump

seamon said:


> Touche.
> Will yall have the Genghis Khan?


----------



## twister6

Whitigir said:


> Ugh, where is Sony at ?



Good point.  Sony is listed as one of the attendees, and Tomo confirmed that he will be there, yet they're not on the map.  Also, the map doesn't show other separate rooms like Uris where Cayin going to be and Plymouth where Woo Audio and Kimber Kable.


----------



## Giraku

Watagump said:


> If memory serves me those are the ones that just toasted his ears with I believe screeching treble.


That's Edition 10. I used to own one. I gave up on its burning in process after 500 hours. It was so painful to listen.
I doubt anyone has Edition 10 now including Ultrasone themselves.


----------



## xmr0613

szore said:


> This is who I am interested in seeing, time allowed...
> 
> 64 Audio*  YES
> 
> ...



Just a friendly reminder that MusicTeck will have demo unit of new AAW line, including the Canary which is another Estats/BA/DD hybrid, if you are interested in Jomo and Noble’s new  3 way hybrids, you should check them out too!
Also Final's D8000 is really worth checking if you haven't heard them yet and are very interested in the Empyrean and Audeze models which are in similar price range


----------



## twister6

xmr0613 said:


> Just a friendly reminder that MusicTeck will have demo unit of new AAW line, including the Canary which is another Estats/BA/DD hybrid, if you are interested in Jomo and Noble’s new  3 way hybrids, you should check them out too!
> Also Final's D8000 is really worth checking if you haven't heard them yet and are very interested in the Empyrean and Audeze models which are in similar price range



Yep, Musicteck confirmed they will be spread across 3 tables with audio gear they sell, including the latest Unique Melody, Lotoo, and other stuff. Audio46 also sharing a table with some brands they carry in their Manhattan store.


----------



## jazzk

Very excited to attend. I will be going on a bunch of 10 hour flights in May and want to audition over ear noise cancelling comfy phones. Any suggestions, really hope to try Sony and a few others, all of your genius suggestions will be appreciated!  Thanks


----------



## M Siau

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Grado is finally attending Canjam?


Benchmark will have Grado headphones at our booth to listen to.
Other headphones at our booth
Audeze 
Audio-Technica
Focal
HifiMan
Mr Speakers
Sennheiser...


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

M Siau said:


> Benchmark will have Grado headphones at our booth to listen to.
> Other headphones at our booth
> Audeze
> Audio-Technica
> ...


Nice! I'll be sure to stop by.


----------



## Joe Skubinski

Look forward to seeing everyone this weekend! We'll have a few pair of the new Diana Phi ready to play along with the AB-1266 Phi CC. Also check out the Woo Audio room for some gorgeous tube sound.


----------



## gc335

xmr0613 said:


> Just a friendly reminder that MusicTeck will have demo unit of new AAW line, including the Canary which is another Estats/BA/DD hybrid, if you are interested in Jomo and Noble’s new  3 way hybrids, you should check them out too!
> Also Final's D8000 is really worth checking if you haven't heard them yet and are very interested in the Empyrean and Audeze models which are in similar price range


Great info!  Thanks.


----------



## Watagump

Now it says no rain Saturday.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> Now it says no rain Saturday.


Welcome to North Eastern Weather!


----------



## szore

m8o said:


> Wow, forecast went up some ten degrees since a few days ago.  Good.  But hope it isn't a drenched either.
> 
> I find (local NYC) channel 7, which is Accuweather is still better than channel 4, NBC.  I've had a couple weekends ruined years past following NBC forecasting which  was way off.  Regardless, no forecasting is very dependable over 3 days out.


All they do is regurgitate the National Weather Service reports, lol...


----------



## m8o (Feb 12, 2019)

jazzk said:


> Very excited to attend. I will be going on a bunch of 10 hour flights in May and want to audition over ear noise cancelling comfy phones. Any suggestions, really hope to try Sony and a few others, all of your genius suggestions will be appreciated!  Thanks


Last year JBL had this thousand dollar ANC on steroids headphone on display that really impressed me.

Edit: not seeing their name under the exhibitor list tho.  Wonder if they will be there under a different name.  I'd check the PSB booth too.  Not for these JBLs I mention, but for their offering.  I really liked it last year.


----------



## szore

Watagump said:


> My brain has this you have to feel 100% ready type of thing. I keep adding things so then I practice packing with the new things, I don't have OCD or anything, I think.  Just tried something new, some candy in my backpack, some in my roller carry on, now I am done, for now.


Don't forget sneakers in case you have to run from something...


----------



## szore

third_eye said:


> Headphone.guru
> HIFIMAN
> Hi-Fi+
> qobuz
> ...


Surprised Shure isn't on the list...


----------



## third_eye

Whitigir said:


> Ugh, where is Sony at ?





Watagump said:


> Maybe they were bad so Ethan is making them stand outside.



Sony is in C6-C7. They did not make the Show Guide print cutoff. We'll be providing a handout at the Registration Desk with all of the Booth updates, Show Specials, and Seminars schedule.

Only a few days to go!!!


----------



## szore

xmr0613 said:


> Just a friendly reminder that MusicTeck will have demo unit of new AAW line, including the Canary which is another Estats/BA/DD hybrid, if you are interested in Jomo and Noble’s new  3 way hybrids, you should check them out too!
> Also Final's D8000 is really worth checking if you haven't heard them yet and are very interested in the Empyrean and Audeze models which are in similar price range


Thank you,, I will update my list!


----------



## Niyologist

There might be some interesting changes for Sunday's weather in NYC.


----------



## jazzk

M8o please don’t tell me where those are.  I already know I will blow any preset budget lol.  If guys have heard any good over ear nc cans please let me know.  I trust most of your impressions but not alltodd aka jazzk 
Y


----------



## jude

*New Headphones, Amps, DACs, And More At CanJam NYC 2019 - Head-Fi TV*


NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​

Focal, HiFiMAN, Abyss, FiiO, Noble Audio, SendyAudio, Audio-Technica, Campfire Audio, Meze Audio, and many others show their latest headphones and gear at CanJam NYC 2019, February 16-17, 2019. We take a look at some of what you'll be able to hear at CanJam.

_New Headphones, Amps, DACs, And More At CanJam NYC 2019 - Head-Fi TV_ - produced by Brian Murphy, Joe Cwik, and Jude Mansilla​


----------



## Zachik

jude said:


> *New Headphones, Amps, DACs, And More At CanJam NYC 2019 - Head-Fi TV*
> 
> 
> NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> ...



Great video. As usual.
Thanks Jude!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Sony is in C6-C7. They did not make the Show Guide print cutoff. We'll be providing a handout at the Registration Desk with all of the Booth updates, Show Specials, and Seminars schedule.
> 
> Only a few days to go!!!




A handout? This is 2019, it should be a CanJam app with GPS locations for all exhibitors.


----------



## Andykong (Feb 12, 2019)

On top of bring our reference N8 DAP and HA-300 Tube Headphone amplifier to CanJam New York, Cayin will debut a new desktop DAC, iDAC-6MK2 at this event.  This is probably the only DAC that provide both Tube and Solid Stage output option at sub-$1000 price range.  

The iDAC-6MK2 is part of our 3-piece i-Series Desktop Personal Audio System, or you can just go for the DAC and iHA-6 headphone amplifier combo if you prefer to use your desktop/notebook as your digital source.

.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

One little discrepancy in the video @jude The Wooaudio Wa11 Topaz isn't 2 watts @ 100ohms. The prototype called "Passport" was, not anymore. Mike said it drained battery too fast so it's weaker now and sounds better.


----------



## Watagump

The HPA4 and DAC combo is the setup that will be at the Noble booth also. So you can test IEM's there and full size cans at their booth.


----------



## Watagump

How cool, Scientology has a building right down the street from the hotel, they should get a booth and come recruit.


----------



## m8o

Watagump said:


> A handout? This is 2019, it should be a CanJam app with GPS locations for all exhibitors.


GPS works inside the middle of a building?


----------



## Watagump

m8o said:


> GPS works inside the middle of a building?




Yes?  No?  Maybe?


----------



## bigshel99

Watagump said:


> How cool, Scientology has a building right down the street from the hotel, they should get a booth and come recruit.



It could be our break into Hollywood... I always wanted to be a star! (and then with that fat check maybe I could afford more of the stuff at CanJam too!)


----------



## Watagump

bigshel99 said:


> It could be our break into Hollywood... I always wanted to be a star! (and then with that fat check maybe I could afford more of the stuff at CanJam too!)




With Noble offering 20% off universals and 15% off a custom Katana or Encore, everyone can afford them


----------



## K1030

bigshel99 said:


> It could be our break into Hollywood... I always wanted to be a star! (and then with that fat check maybe I could afford more of the stuff at CanJam too!)


For real. I just got an email to preorder the Focal Stellia. I maniacally at the price tag.


----------



## bigshel99

Watagump said:


> With Noble offering 20% off universals and 15% off a custom Katana or Encore, everyone can afford them



Wait, am I on the Truman Show?... checking around me for hidden cameras? hahahaha.


----------



## Watagump

bigshel99 said:


> Wait, am I on the Truman Show?... checking around me for hidden cameras? hahahaha.




Pretty crafty how I slipped that in there eh?


----------



## m8o (Feb 12, 2019)

Any coat-check this year? That's the one thing missing from this cold season show in a cold city.

I'm tempted to roll in some racks of hangers, velvet ropes and table, off on the right side adjacent to check-in (when looking at check-in) and make myself a few hundred bucks.


----------



## kubig123

m8o said:


> Any coat-check this year? That's the one thing missing from this cold season show in a cold city.
> 
> I'm tempted to roll in some racks of hangers, velvet ropes and table, off on one of the side adjacent to check-in and make myself a few hundred bucks.


That’s brilliant!


----------



## Watagump

My flight Friday morning is now priced at $848, one way. Only 3 seats offered at that price, what a smoking deal. Mint is $1349, only 2 at that price even though is shows 3 seats not sold.


----------



## XERO1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Watagump said:


> How cool, Scientology has a building right down the street from the hotel, they should get a booth and come recruit.


That's probably not such a good idea.  Don't forget what happened to Oprah.


----------



## Watagump

XERO1 said:


> That's probably not such a good idea.  Don't forget what happened to Oprah.




Scientologists are here to save the planet, they have said so.


----------



## K1030

XERO1 said:


> That's probably not such a good idea.  Don't forget what happened to Oprah.


Just watch Battlefield Earth; it's laid out clear as day in that documentary.


----------



## sunneebear

Wonder what Dan Clark thinks about the Sendy Audio Aiva?


----------



## Dellwolf

Dellwolf-M-1

Sorry, for it being late, hope I can still get one there.


----------



## thefitz

Is there another way to find out what the new products are, besides watching a 48 minute video?


----------



## fzman

thefitz said:


> Is there another way to find out what the new products are, besides watching a 48 minute video?




Fast forward and watch it in less than 48 minutes....  just sayin'


----------



## thefitz

fzman said:


> Fast forward and watch it in less than 48 minutes....  just sayin'


lol yeah in this hobby we put up with a lot of strange workarounds but that's a new one


----------



## Watagump

Good morning everyone. Manhattan weather report.


----------



## third_eye

m8o said:


> Any coat-check this year? That's the one thing missing from this cold season show in a cold city.
> 
> I'm tempted to roll in some racks of hangers, velvet ropes and table, off on the right side adjacent to check-in (when looking at check-in) and make myself a few hundred bucks.



Yes, there will be a dedicated coat check this year. The cost is $4.50 per item and the coat check hours will be 10a-6p on Saturday and 10a-5p on Sunday.


----------



## Niyologist

Watagump said:


> Good morning everyone. Manhattan weather report.



That's the change. This weekend looks much colder. There's a chance of snowfall on Sunday.


----------



## Watagump

Hmm, $4.50, I should undercut them and allow my room to be used.


----------



## Watagump

Niyologist said:


> That's the change. This weekend looks much colder. There's a chance of snowfall on Sunday.




I have never been in weather when its actually been snowing, I used to ski so I have been in the snow, just not while it was coming down.


----------



## fuhransahis

Watagump said:


> I have never been in weather when its actually been snowing, I used to ski so I have been in the snow, just not while it was coming down.


Don't expect much, if anything. There hasn't been a single proper snow day this season yet (which irritates me to no end as I am a snowboarder).


----------



## Watagump (Feb 14, 2019)

A little under 16 hours until I can check in, giddy up. 



fuhransahis said:


> Don't expect much, if anything. There hasn't been a single proper snow day this season yet (which irritates me to no end as I am a snowboarder).




On the west coast, Mammoth is saying they have enough snow to stay open until July 4th.

[merged]


----------



## fuhransahis

Watagump said:


> On the west coast, Mammoth is saying they have enough snow to stay open until July 4th.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Feb 14, 2019)

Watagump said:


> On the west coast, Mammoth is saying they have enough snow to stay open until July 4th.



And Mammoth has a good pizza place, John's Pizza Works.  Ate there a few years back on a photography trip.



Watagump said:


> Hmm, $4.50, I should undercut them and allow my room to be used.


  We could pay with Twizzlers  

[merged]


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> We could pay with Twizzlers




I bought another container, I keep eating too many.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> I bought another container, I keep eating too many.



They are addictive!!!  Will definitely stop by the Noble booth to meet you and check out the gear.


----------



## joe

NovaFlyer said:


> They are addictive!!!  Will definitely stop by the Noble booth to meet you and check out the gear.



I'm going for the twizzlers.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> They are addictive!!!  Will definitely stop by the Noble booth to meet you and check out the gear.




I didn't open the bag of chocolates, so at least I am having some self control.


----------



## Watagump

1 basket for Twizzlers, the other for chocolates, I do wonder if these will last 2 days.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> 1 basket for Twizzlers, the other for chocolates, I do wonder if these will last 2 days.




Two days, probably won't last 2 hours


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Two days, probably won't last 2 hours




Its over 200 Twizzlers and 150 chocolates. At least I think on the licorice, since I have eaten some.


----------



## twister6

Watagump said:


> Its over 200 Twizzlers and 150 chocolates. At least I think on the licorice, since I have eaten some.



Wata, I think you broke a new record, bro   In this single thread alone, you posted _*250*_ replies in *60* days.  You must be very excited to visit NYC and work the Noble table


----------



## rantng

twister6 said:


> Wata, I think you broke a new record, bro   In this single thread alone, you posted _*250*_ replies in *60* days.  You must be very excited to visit NYC and work the Noble table



I think it's all a cover to eat all that candy


----------



## Watagump (Feb 13, 2019)

twister6 said:


> Wata, I think you broke a new record, bro   In this single thread alone, you posted _*250*_ replies in *60* days.  You must be very excited to visit NYC and work the Noble table



I am so excited its beyond belief. I LOVE doing these shows, helping people with Noble gear and I get to see NY for the first time. I made it to this months top posters, not sure if I should be proud, but its just me being me, I can be a chatterbox.



rantng said:


> I think it's all a cover to eat all that candy



I think I am going to buy another container of Twizzlers tomorrow, that will be about all I can pack.


----------



## Niyologist

Watagump said:


> I am so excited its beyond belief. I LOVE doing these shows, helping people with Noble gear and I get to see NY for the first time. I made it to this months top posters, not sure if I should be proud, but its just me being me, I can be a chatterbox.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to buy another container of Twizzlers tomorrow, that will be about all I can pack.



The forecast for the weekend looks like it's holding steady. For now.


----------



## Watagump

Niyologist said:


> The forecast for the weekend looks like it's holding steady. For now.




Looks that way, I think it was you that stated 3 days out is way more accurate.


----------



## talan7

I would like to reserve a tee shirt, size 2X

thanks,

Talan7


----------



## Niyologist

Watagump said:


> Looks that way, I think it was you that stated 3 days out is way more accurate.



Oh. Not that one. The colder temperatures for the entire seems likely.


----------



## Watagump

Latest report, if I had nice legs, big boobies and dressed in heels I could make a living doing this.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

2 more days! woopwoop.


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> 2 more days! woopwoop.




Taking forever.


----------



## hotdog108

Watagump said:


> Latest report, if I had nice legs, big boobies and dressed in heels I could make a living doing this.


With plastic surgery and the right attitude, anything is possible


----------



## Watagump

hotdog108 said:


> With plastic surgery and the right attitude, anything is possible




Nobody gets that kinda stuff done here in SoCal.


----------



## hotdog108

That's like saying they don't eat coconuts in Thailand


----------



## Niyologist

Watagump said:


> Latest report, if I had nice legs, big boobies and dressed in heels I could make a living doing this.



I use Dark Sky.


----------



## Watagump

I get to check in today, the seat next to me going to NY still shows as being open, fingers crossed. Bohemian Rhapsody is a movie choice, should I watch that going to NY or coming home? Decisions, decisions, oh yeah, and I am picking up 2 more containers of Twizzlers today, maybe now I will finally stop eating them.


----------



## K1030

Watagump said:


> I get to check in today, the seat next to me going to NY still shows as being open, fingers crossed. Bohemian Rhapsody is a movie choice, should I watch that going to NY or coming home? Decisions, decisions, oh yeah, and I am picking up 2 more containers of Twizzlers today, maybe now I will finally stop eating them.


That's like a 5 or 6 hour flight so you could cram about eight new albums in that timeframe.


----------



## Watagump

K1030 said:


> That's like a 5 or 6 hour flight so you could cram about eight new albums in that timeframe.




Over 5 going, over 6 coming back.


----------



## K1030

Watagump said:


> Over 5 going, over 6 coming back.


Anddd that's why I prefer to skydive then go on vacation. Hope NY treats you well; Excelsior! I'm ready to RAGE


----------



## Watagump

K1030 said:


> Anddd that's why I prefer to skydive then go on vacation. Hope NY treats you well; Excelsior! I'm ready to RAGE




I don't get how people can go on flights that are 10 hours or even longer.


----------



## K1030

Watagump said:


> I don't get how people can go on flights that are 10 hours or even longer.


Adult candy helps. But you gotta see the Candyman.


----------



## Watagump

I AM CHECKED IN. WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## raypin

Watagump said:


> A handout? This is 2019, it should be a CanJam app with GPS locations for all exhibitors.



Mm...just follow the crowd. The popular tables are where the interesting headfi gears are located. No need for maps or apps.


----------



## Watagump

raypin said:


> Mm...just follow the crowd. The popular tables are where the interesting headfi gears are located. No need for maps or apps.




I am having candy, everyone will be at D20.


----------



## gc335

Watagump said:


> I am having candy, everyone will be at D20.


I'm confused... Is this CandyJam NY or CanJam?  I might have to swing by!


----------



## twister6

gc335 said:


> I'm confused... Is this CandyJam NY or CanJam?  I might have to swing by!



... and what happened to PizzaJam NYC?   Either way, I gotta stop by and see/meet that Wata fellow, he is running one brilliant marketing campaign here


----------



## gc335

twister6 said:


> ... and what happened to PizzaJam NYC?   Either way, I gotta stop by and see/meet that Wata fellow, he is running one brilliant marketing campaign here


Oh, I totally forgot about PizzaJam!   What booth?!


----------



## Watagump (Feb 14, 2019)

gc335 said:


> I'm confused... Is this CandyJam NY or CanJam?  I might have to swing by!




Did you say candy? Oh, allow me to retort, here is the final candy total being brought. If you people eat all this in a day or less, you deserve to be fatter than me.







Pizzafest is real, info in the thread link.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-ny-2019-pizzafest-thread.899474/

[merged]


----------



## M Siau

Watagump said:


> Did you say candy? Oh, allow me to retort, here is the final candy total being brought. If you people eat all this in a day or less, you deserve to be fatter than me.


Dont worry by the time he gets to NY everything in the basket will be gone...


----------



## Watagump

M Siau said:


> Dont worry by the time he gets to NY everything in the basket will be gone...




I am glad I didn't count how many I ate.


----------



## gc335

Watagump said:


> Did you say candy? Oh, allow me to retort, here is the final candy total being brought. If you people eat all this in a day or less, you deserve to be fatter than me.


Sweet!! If @twister6 doesn't eat them all I'm all over the York!


----------



## Watagump (Feb 14, 2019)

With Benchmark Media Systems providing us with some gear for the show, its not a coincidence that the baskets are 2 different colors, just like the HPA4 and DAC. If only I could have found a silver basket.



gc335 said:


> Sweet!! If @twister6 doesn't eat them all I'm all over the York!




You have huge competition for the York's if a certain person is coming.

[merged]


----------



## M Siau

Watagump said:


> You have huge competition for the York's if a certain person is coming.


Does this mean I need to get Yorks for the Benchmark booth?


----------



## Watagump

M Siau said:


> Does this mean I need to get Yorks for the Benchmark booth?




People seem to like them way more than I thought. Tootsie Rolls were another option I looked into, Caramels also.


----------



## gc335 (Feb 14, 2019)

Watagump said:


> You have huge competition for the York's if a certain person is coming.


Haha! It's a multi pack so there probably aren't too many in there!



Watagump said:


> People seem to like them way more than I thought. Tootsie Rolls were another option I looked into, Caramels also.


Peanut butter cups are my drug of choice.

[merged]


----------



## Watagump

gc335 said:


> Haha! It's a multi pack so there probably aren't too many in there!




Very hard to tell looking through the packaging, I don't dare open them, it would be bad.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

M Siau said:


> Dont worry by the time he gets to NY everything in the basket will be gone...


Bahaha, lucky for him I don't eat candy, otherwise, I would've eaten it all.


----------



## Watagump (Feb 14, 2019)

gc335 said:


> Peanut butter cups are my drug of choice.




I almost got some of those from Costco, didn't think they were a good enough value.









PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Bahaha, lucky for him I don't eat candy, otherwise, I would've eaten it all.




Well, I am up to 5 containers purchased.

[merged]


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS (Feb 14, 2019)

I had to edit out my Halloween candy lol


----------



## ZzBOG

Hi guys I never been to CanJam and am thinking to come this year. Are vendors selling any headphones there? Or maybe people are selling heatphones? I just wonder is it the right place to go to get some deals because i am on the market for new IEMs / headphones


----------



## gc335

ZzBOG said:


> Hi guys I never been to CanJam and am thinking to come this year. Are vendors selling any headphones there? Or maybe people are selling heatphones? I just wonder is it the right place to go to get some deals because i am on the market for new IEMs / headphones


There are a bunch of vendors selling headphones and a bunch of killer deals.  Look at the first page of this thread for info!


----------



## EDN80

Okay, just ordered. Going again this year. Looking for a new DAC, so comes in at the right time. Went last year too. How come I don't have one of those Canjam badges next to my user name? Should have NYC Canjam 2018 & 2019!


----------



## Watagump

EDN80 said:


> Okay, just ordered. Going again this year. Looking for a new DAC, so comes in at the right time. Went last year too. How come I don't have one of those Canjam badges next to my user name? Should have NYC Canjam 2018 & 2019!




Send Joe a PM, or if he reads your post he will take care of it.


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> Send Joe a PM, or if he reads your post he will take care of it.



Sometimes, I also catch the inquiry before the PM.

Anyone else who wants a badge on their profile, *please PM me and let me know you need the 2019 NYC badge*!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

EDN80 said:


> Okay, just ordered. Going again this year. Looking for a new DAC, so comes in at the right time. Went last year too. How come I don't have one of those Canjam badges next to my user name? Should have NYC Canjam 2018 & 2019!


Yes, you do liar hahaha. Jk.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> Sometimes, I also catch the inquiry before the PM.
> 
> Anyone else who wants a badge on their profile, *please PM me and let me know you need the 2019 NYC badge*!




In the future people will just think about badges and you will know it.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Enroute to the Big Apple!  B&H Video tomorrow morning for my other hobby, photography; and then Audio 46 in the afternoon.


----------



## EDN80

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Yes, you do liar hahaha. Jk.



Oooooh.. it's magic!!! Shiny and blue (and purple!). Remember you, Pete from the Z1R threads! I see that since then you've gotten your hands on quite a few other TOTL... are you going to get the new Meze? If I bump into a 6'8" fellow New Jerseyan, I'll be sure to say hi!



Watagump said:


> Send Joe a PM, or if he reads your post he will take care of it.





joe said:


> Sometimes, I also catch the inquiry before the PM.



Thank you guys!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

EDN80 said:


> Oooooh.. it's magic!!! Shiny and blue (and purple!). Remember you, Pete from the Z1R threads! I see that since then you've gotten your hands on quite a few other TOTL... are you going to get the new Meze? If I bump into a 6'8" fellow New Jerseyan, I'll be sure to say hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, 6'2, I'm going to audition it from TTVJ in several weeks, I'm going to listen to it for the first time on Saturday.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> I don't get how people can go on flights that are 10 hours or even longer.



Try 17 hrs plus - Newark, NJ to Singapore.  Here's a link to a video review- https://thepointsguy.com/news/18-hours-sq-21-video/

To link to Head-fi and our audio passion, I'm on a quest to find a good setup to listen to music while flying both domestic and int'l long haul, and that's what got me to Head-Fi last year.  My goal is to be able to sleep while wearing good IEMs and not choke myself with the cable  

In the top 10 longest flights now, LAX to Sydney doesn't even rank, it's only ~14 hours.

FYI, here's the 10 longest flights:

1. Singapore Airlines: Singapore – Newark
Distance: 9,534 miles
Flight time: 18 hours, 30 minutes
Aircraft: Airbus A350-900ULR

2. Qatar Airways: Auckland – Doha
Distance: 9,032 miles
Flight time: 17 hours, 50 minutes
Aircraft: Boeing 777-200LR

3. Qantas: Perth – London
Distance: 9,009 miles
Flight time: 17 hours, 25 minutes
Aircraft: Boeing 787-9

4. Emirates: Dubai – Auckland
Distance: 8,824
Flight time: 17 hours, 10 minutes
Aircraft: Airbus A380

5. Singapore Airlines: Singapore – Los Angeles
Distance: 8,770 miles
Flight time: 17 hours, 50 minutes
Aircraft: Airbus A350-900/A350-900ULR

6. United: Houston – Sydney
Distance: 8,596 miles
Flight time: 17 hours, 30 minutes
Aircraft: Boeing 787-9

7. Qantas: Dallas Ft. Worth – Sydney
Distance: 8,578 miles
Flight time: 17 hours, 10 minutes
Aircraft: Airbus A380

8. Philippine Airlines: Manila – New York JFK
Distance: 8,520 miles
Flight time: 16 hours, 35 minutes
Aircraft: Airbus A350

9. United and Singapore Airlines: San Francisco – Singapore
Distance: 8,447 miles
Flight time: 17 hours, 20 minutes (United), 17 hours, 35 minutes (Singapore Airlines)
Aircraft: Boeing 787-9 (United), Airbus A350-900/A350-900ULR (Singapore Airlines)

10. Delta: Johannesburg – Atlanta
Distance: 8,439 miles
Flight time: 16 hours, 50 minutes
Aircraft: Boeing 777-200LR


----------



## szore

2 more days!


----------



## Watagump




----------



## EDN80

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Hahaha, 6'2, I'm going to audition it from TTVJ in several weeks, I'm going to listen to it for the first time on Saturday.



Haha. Could've sworn we had a left tackle audiophile on the forums. Will listen to the Meze myself on Sunday. The quest for sonic nirvana continues for you. Happy with my MX4s, so those are for the long haul for me. Just need a new DAC. Enjoy the show!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

EDN80 said:


> Haha. Could've sworn we had a left tackle audiophile on the forums. Will listen to the Meze myself on Sunday. The quest for sonic nirvana continues for you. Happy with my MX4s, so those are for the long haul for me. Just need a new DAC. Enjoy the show!


I had those for a little bit too, I think I ended up preferring them more than the LCD-4z. I never experienced that issue with the highs that hurt my hearing.


----------



## Watagump

I changed my mind, I am leaving the country and taking all the candy. I will sell it for big profits in the Amazon Forest.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> I changed my mind, I am leaving the country and taking all the candy. I will sell it for big profits in the Amazon Forest.


They got their own kind of candy there. And you don't chew it lol.


----------



## Watagump

York Peppermint Patty count is very disappointing, 6 total.


----------



## EDN80

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I had those for a little bit too, I think I ended up preferring them more than the LCD-4z. I never experienced that issue with the highs that hurt my hearing.



Is that what the reviews say about them? Never experienced that. They're just great. Just swapped in my UPOCC-Litz cable that Roy over at ArticCables kindly rewired, rehoused, and reterminated (at no extra cost!) from Sony 3.5mms to Audeze mini-XLRs and the sound out of the Phonitor is big, clear, detailed and transaparent, yet lush across frequencies... and that's just running them from the lowly Icon HDP (no slouch actually) until I find my next DAC... LCD-4 and LCD-X hybrid. Best of both world really. Can't wait to hear the LCD-4z too.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

EDN80 said:


> Is that what the reviews say about them? Never experienced that. They're just great. Just swapped in my UPOCC-Litz cable that Roy over at ArticCables kindly rewired, rehoused, and reterminated (at no extra cost!) from Sony 3.5mms to Audeze mini-XLRs and the sound out of the Phonitor is big, clear, detailed and transaparent, yet lush across frequencies... and that's just running them from the lowly Icon HDP (no slouch actually) until I find my next DAC... LCD-4 and LCD-X hybrid. Best of both world really. Can't wait to hear the LCD-4z too.


It's not something that was in reviews, people actually love that headphone "4z" it probably has something to do with how i handle certain high frequencies. It's hard to explain.


----------



## talan7

Watagump said:


> Send Joe a PM, or if he reads your post he will take care of it.



This will be my 3rd CanJam NY as well. Who is this Joe that needs to know?


----------



## Watagump

talan7 said:


> This will be my 3rd CanJam NY as well. Who is this Joe that needs to know?




He is an admin, does badges for attending shows and other stuff.

https://www.head-fi.org/members/joe.36/


----------



## joe

@talan7 - You're all set with all three!


----------



## Watagump

The metal detector didn’t like my belt took 3 tries to get through.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> The metal detector didn’t like my belt took 3 tries to get through.


Well, I don't think you can cross over with the WBC Headfi title around your waist lol.


----------



## Watagump

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Well, I don't think you can cross over with the WBC Headfi title around your waist lol.



Good point being the champ does have its drawbacks.


----------



## hotdog108

Exactly why I don't wear clothing that has any metal on them when I travel by plane.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Yeah, I stick to sweatpants and a short sleeve shirt.


----------



## Watagump

Tea pre didn’t take long even with the belt issue.


----------



## hotdog108

The only issue I've had at the airport recently was when I was transferring from Santorini to Athens, I forgot to take my Kaiser Encore customs off and left them hanging from my neck as I was going thru security. The agents asked me what they were, because apparently they've never seen anything looking like them. Pretty funny story, my friend was right behind me with her UE CIEM hanging from her ears, she took them off after seeing me get questioned by TSA.


----------



## Watagump (Feb 15, 2019)

Taxing to take off now.

Forgot to say candy made it on the plane no problem. ✈️

[merged]


----------



## twister6

joe said:


> @talan7 - You're all set with all three!



I'm surprised that your reply to "who is this Joe that needs to know?" wasn't like


----------



## rantng

Watagump said:


> Forgot to say candy made it on the plane no problem. ✈️



Whether it makes it off is a different story


----------



## twister6

rantng said:


> Whether it makes it off is a different story



...and the day is still young.  I will see if I can do the inventory of Wata's table around 10am tomorrow


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> Forgot to say candy made it on the plane no problem. ✈️


 But how much of the original purchase didn't make it to the plane?  And how much will make to the Noble booth tomorrow?


----------



## seamon

Can I jam at Canjam?
Anyone else wanna make bad puns?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Watagump said:


> Taxing to take off now.


Have a safe flight, Eric!


----------



## Watagump

30,000 feet or close to it. I have not eaten candy since yesterday. Still a nice amount left.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> 30,000 feet or close to it. I have not eaten candy since yesterday. Still a nice amount left.


...and here I was thinking we'll get 6 hours of quiet... 
Damn inflight internet connection!


----------



## talan7

joe said:


> @talan7 - You're all set with all three!



I see, thanks a bunch. See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Incoming silly question. Wasn't there an app that you can buy the ticket for tomorrow and have it on your phone?


----------



## NovaFlyer

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Incoming silly question. Wasn't there an app that you can buy the ticket for tomorrow and have it on your phone?



Don’t recall a specific CanJam app.  I clicked on the download link in the email I received and then saved the ticket, which is a PDF file, to Dropbox.  Then I can just bring up that file via Dropbox on my iPhone for them to scan.


----------



## sa100

A friend of mine wants to come along last minute, will it be possible to get tickets at the door? Thanks.


----------



## Watagump

sa100 said:


> A friend of mine wants to come along last minute, will it be possible to get tickets at the door? Thanks.



Yes.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

NovaFlyer said:


> Don’t recall a specific CanJam app.  I clicked on the download link in the email I received and then saved the ticket, which is a PDF file, to Dropbox.  Then I can just bring up that file via Dropbox on my iPhone for them to scan.


Tks, I remember the first Canjam In NYC in 2017 the tickets were sold through some event app, that's why I asked.


----------



## NovaFlyer

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Tks, I remember the first Canjam In NYC in 2017 the tickets were sold through some event app, that's why I asked.


Probably EventBrite.  I’ve been to several events where that app and website were the point of sale back-end and electronic ticket provider.


----------



## third_eye

updated...







*64 Audio*
20% off the U12t, tio Trio, U18t, and tia Fourte
Visit booth to enter a giveaway to win a tia Trio, drawing will be on Sunday, February 17th at 3pm. Winner does not need to be present at time of drawing.
*Advanced*
20% off select products
Free Impressions for custom orders
*Audio 46*
Audio 46 will have multiple giveaways from final, Grado Labs and others. Visit booth for more details.
10% off CanJam Special, some Manufacturer Restrictions apply.
*AudioValve*
25% off coupon for CanJam NYC attendees. Visit the AudioValve booth for more details.
*Benchmark Media Systems*
10% off all A-Stock products, visit booth for more details
Visit booth for a chance to win a DAC3 B (winner does not need to be present to win)
*Beyerdynamic*
10% off of Xelento Wireless when attendees purchase at the booth on Saturday and Sunday 
Visit booth to enter a raffle to win an Aventho Wireless at CanJam
*Caprice Audio*
15% off select products
*Dekoni Audio*
First 50 people to visit booth and sign up for email list get a free 4 pack set of Dekoni Nuggets
Every purchase of the Dekoni Blue gets a free Slappa headphone case
Raffle each day to give away a pair of Dekoni Blue
*Empire Ears*
15% off universal IEMs and 20% off custom IEMs
Free Impressions for custom orders
*Hifiman*
$279 (plus $10 shipping) show pricing for Sundara (SRP: $399)
*iFi audio *
Visit iFi audio at CanJam NYC and sign up for a chance to win an xCan amplifer, valued at $299. iFi will be giving away one xCAN each day!
*JH Audio*
up to 20% off custom IEMs purchased during the show and free ear impressions
Free IEM cleanings for current JH Audio customers
*Kimber Kable*
10% off on Kimber Kable products
*Lenbrook *
Visit the NAD and PSB at Booth C10 and sign up for a chance to win a NAD D 3045 Hybrid Digital DAC Amplifier valued at $700 as well as NAD and PSB headphones valued at up to $400 each
15% off NAD and PSB headphones
*MrSpeakers*
10% off at the show
*MusicTeck*
15% off at the show
15% off storewide with coupon code 2019NYCCANJAM (shop.musicteck.com)
Visit booth to enter giveaway promotions for: HiBy R3, Shanling ME100, and Cayin N3
*Noble Audio*
15% off customs for Katana and Encore
20% off universals
*qobuz*
Free qobuz trial subscription - pick up your qobuz trial card at the Registration Desk
*Redscape Audio*
15% off Redscape 3D audio software
*RHA*
15% off all MA Wireless products with coupon code CANJAMNYC19 on anything on http://www.rha-audio.com/headphones/ma-wireless
*Rupert Neve Designs *
Limited number of RNHP units at $399, visit booth for more details
*Westone*
30% off old W series line
25% off of the UM Pro, AM Pro, and custom lines
Free Impressions with for custom orders
*Woo Audio*
10% off on Woo Audio products


----------



## PointyFox

Nothing from Campfire?


----------



## sa100

Watagump said:


> Yes.


Thank you!


----------



## szore (Feb 15, 2019)

*Don't know *


----------



## JasonNYC

third_eye said:


> updated...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Astell&Kern will be doing the following show specials:

We will offer 10% off on everything except the SP1000M Gold and SP1000M Black Onyx.

We will also do a special combo package - SP1000M Black Onyx + Billie Jean IEMs for $2,299.  No additional 10% off on this combo.


----------



## bigshel99

Had a chance to stop by Audio 46 while wandering the city. Nice shop... Ready for some fun tomorrow


----------



## szore (Feb 15, 2019)

bigshel99 said:


> Had a chance to stop by Audio 46 while wandering the city. Nice shop... Ready for some fun tomorrow


Nice


----------



## NovaFlyer

bigshel99 said:


> Had a chance to stop by Audio 46 while wandering the city. Nice shop... Ready for some fun tomorrow



Same here, just left about 15 minutes ago after spending almost an hour there.  Listened to Campfire Audio Atlas and Andromeda, and Empire Ears Nemesis.


----------



## PointyFox

szore said:


> *PRIMARY*
> 
> 
> 64 AUDIO
> ...



So, what is "Primary" and "Secondary", and what in the world is "SEINNHAUSER"?


----------



## Miru

Anyone know if you want to make a purchase at the booth they'll accept credit card?


----------



## JasonNYC

Miru said:


> Anyone know if you want to make a purchase at the booth they'll accept credit card?


Depends on the booth, but the majority do credit cards.


----------



## Desmohifi

Just bought tickets for tomorrow. Finally going to make a CanJam after many years of it not fitting my schedules

Definitely looking forward to hearing some gear I've always been curious about.


----------



## fuhransahis

Will try to make it tomorrow if only for 1-2 hrs at least, hopefully more. Looking forward to it!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Today is the day, two days of audio bliss begins


----------



## Watagump

Looking forward to meeting people coming to the Noble booth. Candy is ready we have some inventory also ready to walk out the door with. Payments can be taken at the booth also, I am ready for a great day.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Time to start getting ready! See you guy's/girl's soon.


----------



## DavidW

On the bus from DC to NYC right now for my second CanJam. Last one was 2017, so I’m eager to be there in just a few hours.


----------



## doctorjazz

I had planned to make it both days... A scheduling foul up at work has me working today, hopefully get in tomorrow...


----------



## AxelCloris

Hey everyone, the official CanJam NYC Impressions thread is live, so please do share your thoughts throughout the weekend.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-nyc-2019-impressions-thread.900214/


----------



## kumar402 (Feb 16, 2019)

On my way from Long Island

Do we have any R2R NOS DAC like Gear Patrol or MHDT ORCHID in the house.
Really want to hear those before investing in

[merged]


----------



## joe

Hey guys, I moved some impressions posts to the Impressions thread, which you can find *here*!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-nyc-2019-impressions-thread.900214/


----------

